# Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kollegen.
Ich bin seit Januar im Wohnmobil unterwegs.
Lange Zeit war ich in einer Region, wo o.g. Fische unterwegs sind.
Ich werde jetzt mal das Tagebuch vorholen, und so einige Episoden der Tour hier einstellen.
Bis später!
 Gruss 
Volker


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ein neues, lohnendes berufliches Engagement lag ab Mitte 2013 nicht mehr in der Luft. Also, was tun? 
Im Süden ueberwintern war immer schon mein Traum.
Das aber kostengünstig. Flug, Leihwagen, Ferienbude- für solche Zeitraeume unwirtschaftlich.
 Da blieb nur ein Wohnmobil.
Ab da habe ich immer wieder das Internet danach durchforstet.
Wurde im Herbst fündig.
 Ein T1 von Benz, einer der letzten, mit Tabbert-FFB Aufbau.
Mitte der Neunziger, alles made in Germany, unkaputtbar.
Wohnung in der Schweiz aufloesen?
Auch einfach, alles fuer fast kein Geld dem nächsten Gebrauchtmoebelhaendler vermacht.
Auslandskrankenversicherung kostet auch sehr wenig.
Dann ging es fix- morgens haben die Jungs die Moebel, TV, Musikanlage abgeholt. Dann die persoenlichen Klamotten ins Wohnmobil.
Den Kuechenirrsinn ins Mobil- das Nötigste.
 Den Rest verschenkt, oder Altglas, oder Muell.
Besenreine Uebergabe, die Endreinigung habe ich der Raumpflegerin der Schule, in der ich wohnte, vorab fürstlich bezahlt und ueberlassen.
Abnahmeprotokoll, und los.
Zweieinhalb Tage spaeter gab es in Sagres den ersten portugiesischen Rotwein.
Gut dafür, über 40h reine Fahrtzeit.


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ich hab da mal zwei neugierige posts gelöscht - lasst dem volkerma mal zeit mit euren kommentaren. ich glaub, das wird interessant.

ach ja, bemvindo, volker #6


----------



## Kaka (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kann mich da auch noch dunkel an seine Reiseüberlegungen erinnern. Ich bin gespannt. Potential für einen super interessanten und spannenden Thread! #6


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das ist eigentlich kein grosses Problem. Man muss aussortieren.
Drei Gläser wie Tassen reichen.
Die High-End-Kohlerute wirft auch nur so gut, wie der Bediener es kann.
Der portugiesische Landwein fuer fast umsonst schmeckt- wie Sardine oder Huhn vom Grill.
Das Leben ist wirklich so einfach.
Wer mag- googelt mal die rota vicentina.
Eine grandiose Wanderstrecke.


----------



## Pippa (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich kein grosses Problem. Man muss aussortieren.
> Drei Gläser wie Tassen reichen.
> Die High-End-Kohlerute wirft auch nur so gut, wie der Bediener es kann.
> Der portugiesische Landwein fuer fast umsonst schmeckt- wie Sardine oder Huhn vom Grill.
> ...



Jaja, halt uns nur hin! Mich wirst du mit dieser Taktik nicht vertreiben :q Oder wendest du etwa heimlich umgekehrte Psychologie an?! |bigeyes

Bin gespannt....


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kann mich da auch noch dunkel an seine Reiseüberlegungen erinnern. Ich bin gespannt. Potential für einen super interessanten und spannenden Thread! #6



Seh ich auch so, der Thread könnte ein richtig Guter werden. Freu mich daraug!

@ Volkerma, wenn du hast, gerne auch Bilder!


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Na egal, auf der Strasse muss man eben Frankreich und Spanien durchqueren.
Per se kein Problem, nur sanieren diese Staaten ihre Finanzen nicht nur durch Mineralölsteuer, sondern auch per Maut.
Auf Mautstrassen kommen diese Kosten etwa den Spritkosten gleich- Faktor zwei für das Unterfangen.
Nicht machbar, jedenfalls in meiner Lage.
Auf route national langsam, spritsparend, von Truckern bei Starkregen genötigt  zu werden, entspannte nicht.
Der Alkoven ist kopfnah, und da kann man ueberall schlafen. War aber auch ein gepflegter Platz in France.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Sorry, Allrounder- Bildmaterial ist takko, mir wurde die Spiegelreflex geklaut.
In Deutschland.
Gibbet bald neu. Der Benz ist samt Bedienungspersonal fit.


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Endlich mal ein Wanderer zwischen den Welten 
 unter uns #6

 ...als Fußgänger natürlich noch interessanter,
 aber auch ne kleine Episode mit dem "Mobile Home" 
 würde ich lesen...


----------



## JasonP (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich werde dem Thread auch gespannt folgen...
Mal schauen was volkerma so interessantes erlebt auf seiner Reise


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wird bestimmt ein interessanter Bericht.

Freu mich schon darauf. #6

Erzähle auch mal,ob der Wagen durchgehalten hat,oder ob du viele Pannen hattest.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Langsam macht das wohnmobile Leben hier keine Freude mehr.
Lustig ist das nur, wenn man tagsüber raus kann.
14- Tage- Wetter in Sagres kann man googeln.
Vila nova de milfontes auch, ein toller Platz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das liest sich doch richtig interessant und freut mich, dass sich die Planungen soweit realisieren lassen haben, das ist fein! #6

Kaltzeit und Winter ist halt nicht mehr WoMo-Zeit, such Dir mal ne nette einsame Dame oder so (mit großer Garage) und schlüpf da unter  Bevor Rücken, Kniem Rheuma und so ...


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kauli,
meine Fahrzeuge werden nie gewaschen, sind aber mechanisch top gepflegt.
In dem Punkt habe ich vollstes Vertrauen.
Bei dem alternden Fahrzeugführer wird es komplexer.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kauli,
> *meine Fahrzeuge werden nie gewaschen,* sind aber mechanisch top gepflegt.
> In dem Punkt habe ich vollstes Vertrauen.
> *Bei dem alternden Fahrzeugführer wird es komplexer.*




Mir kommen die Tränen.
 Volker, bitte schicke mir deine Adresse, für ein Päckchen mir Seife reicht meine Rente noch aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> such Dir mal ne nette einsame Dame mit großer Garage



Lieber eine mit kleiner "Garage" aber dafür mit Grundstück, um die Karre zu parken!


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Langsam gleitet das hier vom Niveau her ab, aber allein das Wort ist vermutlich   einigen Schreibern hier unbekannt.
Ja, Jürgen, Seife wäre fein.
Wundere mich schon ewig, warum ich eine Intimitaetszone von 50 Quadratmetern habe.


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ich werf da mal was ein: ich, wohl nicht nur ich, will hier Volkers Reisen lesen, die ansonsten genialen aber themenfremden posts mögen da auch mal als lesehemmnisse einfach verschwinden. nicht böse sein, noch nicht mal wundern :g


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

vila do bispo- dort habe ich ausgeruht, nach der ewigen Fahrt. Cool dort, die Garda juckt das WoMo nogo auf dem Schild nicht- nahm ich aber Wochen später wahr.
Nördlich von dort gibt es drei tolle Strände, aber bei den Winterwellen nicht fischbar.
Wohl surfbar. Die Surfer sind schon eine angenehme Truppe.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das Nordlicht und der Ossi empfehlen. 
Egal.
Lizenzsuche- die braucht es zum Meeresfischen dort.
Drei Qualitäten- Landgebunden, Boot, Harpune.
Ich wollte nur eine.
8 € pro Jahr.
Wochen und mehr als tausend Kilometer dafür.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Lizenz zum Fischen dort- kein Problem.
Für Einheimische.
Jeder dort hat eine multibanco-card.
Über die bekommt man die Lizenz.
Sogar die wollte ich haben, nur ist das so einfach nicht.
Eine portugiesische Steuernummer braucht es.
Die Schlauschwaetzer meinten- kein Prob.
Ein Einheimischer mit Multibanco und cash macht das schon.
Cash war da, eine so emsige wie attraktive Baenkerin auch.
Nach 20 Minuten stellte sich raus, dass es so nicht geht.
Spätestens bei der Steuernummer war Ende.
Trotzdem war es eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker 
 ich wünsche Dir und uns ,dass das nicht das Ende war#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nein, nein, das Ende war das nicht.
Irgendwo an der Südküste, etwas westlich von Sagres, gibt oder gab es eine Einrichtung zur Meereserforschung.
Dort sollte es sein.
Leider stimmten die Öffnungszeiten im Netz wie am Zaun nicht wirklich.
Das waren 300 Kilometer hin und zurück für  nix.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Dann die Verwaltung von Vila do Bispo.
Dort bin ich vermutlich an den stellvertretenden Buergermeister geraten. 
Kompetenz vor täuschend, aber unwissend, wieder eine falsche Adresse.
Dieselverbrauch bringt ja Steuern.
Wieder nix.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das Nordlicht und der Ossi empfehlen.
> Egal.



Der niveaulose Ossi empfiehlt, hier mal bisschen Struktur und einen roten Faden reinzubringen. Da wird man von 'ner Überschrift angelockt, die 'ne Wolfsbarschtour mit Fischen über 15 Pfund verspricht und was man dann zu lesen bekommt, sind bis jetzt drei Seiten völlig zerfahrenes, fragmentarisches Geschreibsel!

Ein durchstrukturierter Reisebericht deiner Tour wäre mit Sicherheit eine absolute Bereicherung für das Board!
|wavey:


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich finde es gut, so wie es ist. Mal was anderes, als "TK-Schnitzel mit TK-Pommes und Mayo aus der Standup-Flasche". So ein fragmentarischer Text wirkt auf mich recht anregend, spornt das bildhafte Denken an. Und warum es keine echten Bilder gibt, wurde ja bereits erklärt.


----------



## memorie (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

hi
also, ich kann dem sten nur beipflichten..
ich fahr selber wohnmobil, spanien, portugal, schweden, norwegen, ungarn, überall, war ich auch am angeln,
aber so ne reißerische aufmache, und dann nach fast 4 seiten, noch keinen einzigen fisch gelandet, 
das wird mir zu langweilig..
das einzigste reiseziel war bisher die umbebung von sagres, und dann dieses stückwerk, naja, jedem das seine, mir das meiste,,
gruß  karl


----------



## Gohann (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Auch wenn die Überschrift reisserich klingt, solche Fische gibt es dort! Ich habe einen frisch gefangenen bestaunen dürfen. An einem Strand an der Westküste. Fragt mich nur nicht nach dem Namen. Den Strand habe ich durch Zufall entdeckt. Dort standen nur kleine Holzhäuschen, die meist von Einheimischen genutzt wurden. Turis sah man dort kaum. Der Fänger trug Neoprenanzug und hatte sich mit ner Brandungsrute und Rollblei in die Wellen gewagt. Leider habe ich den Fisch nicht fotografiert. Die Seezungen, die er als Beifang hatte, waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.|bigeyes

Wenn man einen guten Skipper in Belgien kennt, kann solche Fische auch vom Boot aus fangen. Ist wohl nicht billig!|gr:

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Na aber, klappt doch!
Bildzeitungs- Überschrift, und dann langatmig doch nicht den billigen, einfachen Weg zu so einem Traumfisch liefern.
Ich bin aber auch ein Drecksack.
Naechste Woche reise ich wieder gen Südwesten.
 Vielleicht gibbet es dann auch Fotos.
Mal sehen, wie hoch die Anfeindungsquote im thread wird.
Oder isses doch deutscher Neid:vik:.
Man kriegt viele recht einfach.


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Da wird man von 'ner Überschrift angelockt, die 'ne Wolfsbarschtour mit Fischen über 15 Pfund verspricht und was man dann zu lesen bekommt, sind bis jetzt drei Seiten völlig zerfahrenes, fragmentarisches Geschreibsel!
> 
> Ein durchstrukturierter Reisebericht deiner Tour wäre mit Sicherheit eine absolute Bereicherung für das Board!
> |wavey:


da hat der Sten 'nen Wolfbarschtour-Knallerbericht erwartet. falsche erwartung - ersten post  nicht richtig gelesen.
'n "durchstrukturierter Reisebericht" war auch nicht angekündigt:_ "Ich werde jetzt mal das Tagebuch vorholen, und so einige Episoden der Tour hier einstellen."_

geduld, wie beim angeln, hilft da sicher weiter.




memorie schrieb:


> hi
> ...ich fahr selber wohnmobil, spanien, portugal, schweden, norwegen, ungarn, überall, war ich auch am angeln,
> aber so ne reißerische aufmache, und dann nach fast 4 seiten, noch keinen einzigen fisch gelandet,
> das wird mir zu langweilig..
> das einzigste reiseziel war bisher die umbebung von sagres, und dann dieses stückwerk, naja, jedem das seine, mir das meiste...


nu ja, angeln in sagres ist eben auch anders als mit dem womo überall (keine durchstrukturierten reiseberichte für uns auf lager? you're welcome), und "Wolfsbarsch über 15 Pfund" sehe ich nun alles andere als reißerisch, guckst du 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=robalo

lasst ihm doch zeit oder schreibt selber "tolle berichte".

ist ja schon fast flaming...


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

*Am Ende wird alles gut und wenn es nicht gut ist, ist es noch nicht zu Ende

**Natürlich geht es auch um Geld im WWW.


*


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ist mir auch egal- muss ja keiner lesen. 
Der Durchbruch kam, nach vielen Wochen.
Zwei gleichlautende Infos, die eine vom Touristbuero in Sagres, woher die andere war, weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Wieder tricky- tomtom kennt die Strasse nicht.
Immerhin den Ort.
Dorthin, Einheimische fragen.
Innenstädte in Portugal per Wohnmobil- speziell.
Es offenbarte sich dort eine Kommunikations- Verstaendnis- Differenz zu Deutschland.
Die Jungs und Maedels wollen helfen, haben aber Angst, das Gesicht durch Unwissenheit zu verlieren.
Also geben sie Infos, wo sie meinen, es koennte sein.
Nicht aber wissen.
Das war ein halber Tag Staedtetour.
Nachmittags gestrandet, erfolglos, kam ein Schlipstraeger des Weges.
Schonmal hier- einen können wir noch.
Grundehrliche Antwort- er weiss es nicht.
Aber im Sportzentrum gegenüber gibt es fitte Mädels am Empfang.
Die waren nicht nur Models, sondern auch noch engagiert.
Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich den richtigen Strassennamen, guten Kaffee, GPS- Koordinaten und smalltalk.
In der dortigen Verwaltung- warten!
Erstmal sowieso, gehört dazu. Dann noch die Frechheit, als Gringo die Bitte zu aeussern, englischsprachiges Personal sei hilfreich.
Die Frau war supernett, ich 8 Euro leichter, und darf bis Maerz 2015 die portugiesische Kueste befischen.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Am Ende wird alles gut und wenn es nicht gut ist, ist es noch nicht zu Ende.*



Der ist gut! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Na aber, klappt doch!
> Bildzeitungs- Überschrift, und dann langatmig doch nicht den billigen, einfachen Weg zu so einem Traumfisch liefern.
> *Ich bin aber auch ein Drecksack.
> *Naechste Woche reise ich wieder gen Südwesten.
> ...


 

 Stimmt,|evil:
 ich trinke immer noch "Rotkäppchen".


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nun, man ist ja vorbereitet. Supercast Bass steht auf einer meiner Ruten, und dann noch Daiwa.
Jetzt laeuft das!
Was lief, war das 80- Gramm- Blei ueber den Sand.
Keine wirkliche Ueberraschung bei Wellenhöhe um 5 Meter auf dem winterlichen Atlantik.
Krallenbleie gibt es in Portugal nicht, also durfte die Barschrute fast unbenutzt wieder neben mir im Alkoven ruhige Naechte verbringen.
Der Geraetehaendler meines Nichtvertrauens empfahl dann Japan- Wobbler im Sardinendesign.
Ich habe die Version für arme Leute gewaehlt, Rapala.
Werfen sich gegen den Wind auch wie Dachlatten- Stücke.
 So wurde das dort nix.


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jürgen, das ist ein Ausdruck sozialer Kompetenz und des Gesundheitsschutzes fuer alte Männer.
 Ich kann mich doch nicht daran schuldig machen, dass Du allein und ungehemmt 0,7 Liter mittelprozentiken Alkohol in Deinen angegriffenen Koerper schuettest.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> da hat der Sten 'nen Wolfbarschtour-Knallerbericht erwartet




Hatter nicht, daß es hier auf Anhieb keinen Fünfzehnpfünder zu bestaunen geben wird, war nach dem ersten Post schon klar, die "Kritik" bezog sich auf nächtliche Dreizeiler, die mitten im Wort einfach endeten und auf kleinliches Geheule wegen 'ner Zote und des Niveaus-bei Ersterem hat dem Volker wahrscheinlich einfach der Landwein 'nen Strich durch die Schreibe gemacht, was die Entspannung betrifft, die setzt in diesen Gefilden zwangsläufig ein-irgendwann wird jeder locker, viele kriegt man recht einfach, bei anderen dauert es ein Stück, aber irgendwann kriegen sie dich immer.

In diesem Sinne, Volker, weiter machen, und kauf dir gefälligst 'ne Kamera!#6


edit: In Portugal bekommt man keine Krallenbleie???|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...In diesem Sinne, Volker, weiter machen, und kauf dir gefälligst 'ne Kamera!#6



aber sowas von einverstanden, mehr von "zuhause", volker 

als häppchen für ungeduldige zwischendurch hier mal naschen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91551


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen, das ist ein Ausdruck sozialer Kompetenz und des Gesundheitsschutzes fuer alte Männer.
> Ich kann mich doch nicht daran schuldig machen, dass Du allein und ungehemmt 0,7 Liter mittelprozentiken Alkohol in Deinen angegriffenen Koerper schuettest.


 


 Volker,#h

 ich finde es faszinierend, wie du vor allen Verpflichtungen die Kurve kratzt.:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Volker,#h
> 
> ich finde es faszinierend, wie du vor allen Verpflichtungen die Kurve kratzt.:q:q:q




ich finds blöde, wie ein trööt zerquatscht wird.

sorry, falscher dieter |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jürgen,
 das finden meine Ex- Frauen auch, und das klappt.
Fuer die Bösen: Spiegelreflex mit Tamron- Tele ist an Bord.
Fehlt noch ein Laptop, Tablet ist Murks.
Mal sehen, darf ja nix kosten.
Das Geld habe ich ja schon in XH Spinnrute samt Rolle versenkt.
Der Rest verschwindet in Diesel, Maut und Landwein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> ich finds blöde, wie ein trööt zerquatscht wird.
> 
> sorry, falscher dieter |wavey:


 

 Jose,#h

 ich finde deine Kommentare ohne Hintergrundkenntnisse mit Sicherheit ebenso bescheuert.
 Sorry richtiger Herbert |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ein Riesenproblem in Deutschland ist, dass ein Wohnmobil keinen Behälter für Post hat.
Einer guten Bekannten, bedienstet beim Einwohnermeldeamt, stellte ich die Frage, ob es möglich sei, sich wohnsitzlos zu melden.
Für sowas hat die deutsche Buerokratie keine Antwort.


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Keinen Stress hier, das Leben ist zu kurz dafür.
 All die Angelmethoden aus England, Benelux, Irland auf Wolfsbarsch greifen dort nicht.
Warum auch immer, alle Fangfotos grosser Barsche waren auf das Winterhalbjahr datiert.
Peak Januar.
Die beschissenste Jahreszeit, um die Atlantik- Westküste zu befischen.
Die Wellen sind normal schon 5 Meter, bei Starkwind auch 8.
All meine gelernten Angeltechniken versagen dort.
Also lernen. Die Portugiesen fangen, also geht das.
Nur wie?
Jetzt kommt der Spassfaktor.
Rausfinden, machen, optimieren.
Andere machen nordic walking, ich mache kommenden Winter das mal.
Schmecken ja auch.


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Naturkoeder an der Brandungsrute klappt, da bin ich lebender Zeuge.
Lieber fische ich aktiv, mit Spinn- oder Fliegenzeug.
Da wird es duenne.
Fliege ist bei den Wellen nicht machbar, vielleicht in Muendungsgebieten.
Keine Ahnung, ob die Woelfe mit der Flut da reinkommen.
Nur dann, wenn es sinnvoll ist- mehr Nahrung halt.
Vermutlich ist die Hoffnung darauf eher naiv.


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach Sten, der Unterlass der Satzzusammenfuegung war gut begruendet.
42, durchtrainiert, intelligent.
Es waere je ein Frevel gewesen, die Optionen falsch zu gewichten...


----------



## LAC (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volkerma
 Volker, nicht schlecht was du uns mitteilst, du angelst wirklich viel mit den augen. Beim lesen werde ich oft angesprochen durch deinen scharfen blick den du kurz - als i punkt - in worte fasst - da kommen bei mir die gedanken auf, was will der volker uns damit sagen. 
 Es ist spannend, da ich es inzwischen psychologisch durchleuchte, da ist es mir egal ob du später von einer meerjungfrau einen wolfsbarsch bekommst oder neben einen geangelten wolfsbarsch wach wirst.
 Ich bin gespannt, was ich noch erlebe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ach Sten, der Unterlass der Satzzusammenfuegung war gut begruendet.
> 42, durchtrainiert, intelligent.
> Es waere je ein Frevel gewesen, die Optionen falsch zu gewichten...



Große oder enge Garage?


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Eigentlich geht das diese Saison erst los.
Man muss die Sache sehen, die in dem Fall mit allen Erfahrungen von Ostsee, Suesswasser etc. schlicht nicht kompatibel ist.
Der Landstrich ist angeltouristisch weiss.
Zeigt ja der Lizenzzirkus.
Diese weissen Flecken auf der Karte koennen Volltreffer oder Nieten sein.
Mainstream oder durchkaempfen.


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Sten, das ist ja wirklich, also bitte...


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ volkerma

Volker, solltest du kein glück haben mit dem wolfbarsch - hier mal einige fotos von portugal, damit man sich ein bild machen kann. Dann besteht immer noch die möglichkeit, daß du den westlichsten parkplatz vom europ. festland anfährst um dort mit dem wohnmobil zu übernachten. Dort kannst du dich stärken für deine "angel"-aktionen und die letzte bratwurst vor amerika kaufen, damit du keine höhenangst bekommt beim drillen und kraft für weitere postings. :q:q


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach Otto, das wird schon. Die vorletzte Bratwurst vor New York bringe ich mit, und grille sie am Strand.
Das mit den Wölfen wird schon, wie mit Geld und Mädels.
Man darf dem Ziel der Begierde nie zeigen, wie begehrt es ist.
War das jetzt Konfuzius, oder Konfusion#c?


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, wie soll ich dieses verstehen - verlierst du beim drillen die wolfsbarsche  Immerhin 15 pfund, da solltest du mal richtig zugreifen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg, das alles so klappt - viel glück beim angeln. Wann kommst du denn wieder zurück, kann der wolfsbarsch dann schon sprechen.:q


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Delirium Tremens ....?
Oder der Wolfsbarsch im Schafsfell


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Tremens- was ein Wort- und schon vergessen.
Einen Brandungsrutenblank  samt Kleinkram zum Aufbau pack ich noch ein.
Falls der nicht in Vergessenheit gerät...


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, dem Barsch das Sprechen lernen kann ich nicht, weil selbst kaum fähig.


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wer von Euch weiss denn, wann die Tiere in Flussmuendungen aufsteigen?
Salztolerant sollen sie sein.


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nebel, Regen, Anwaltsschreiben. Es reicht.
Der Benz ist fit, ich auch, und alternativ zu den Winterreifen investiere ich in Diesel. Kajak muss noch auf das Dach, und los. Vila nova de milfontes.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Macht Spaß hier mit zu lesen. Bitte weitermachen. 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Fisch.


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, 

ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wann die fische dort im mira aufsteigen - frag mal die einheimischen mädels. die kennen sich mit dem fließgewässer aus. Der mira zählt ja zu den saubersten flüssen. 
Sollte es mit dem anglen nicht klappen - weil du ein tourist bist - kannst du dort entenmuschen an den felsen pflücken. Aber pass auf, dass du nicht unter die "räder" wellen kommst Am 1.nov. ist im kreis odemira das fest de sao pedro und am 4. nov flohmarkt - da krabbeln reichlich rum.
Volker, dir ist sicherlich bekannt, daß du nur 15 pfund fisch nach dem gesetz entnehmen darfst - das genügt ja für stinkefinger - du hast recht, es entspricht deiner 15 pfund headline, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Danke, Otto, das Entnahmelimit kannte ich nicht.
Ist aber bei mir egal, so viel fange ich eh nie
Ich meine auch, Muschelsucher im Unterlauf im Flachen gesehen zu haben- demnächst gehe ich naeher dran oder mache mit.
Das Wasser ist optisch wirklich super sauber, riecht nicht.
Habe ja auch monatelang die Küste nach den schönen Stellen abgesucht.
Morgen noch das Kajak drauf, und los.
45 h Fahrt sind ein Horror, aber hilft nix. Maut zahle ich nur an ganz wenigen Stellen, nur AB hin und zurück waeren allein 600€ Maut.
Die zocken schon genug Steuern ab.
Materal nehme ich so viel nicht mit. Mefo- Spinne, schwere xh- Spinne, eine kurze fürs Kajak.
Supercast bass, eine schwerere Brandungsrute baue ich mir dort auf einem Blank von Dirk- surfcasting.de- auf.
Der wirft damit über 200m, dann sollte ich 80 schaffen.
Zwei Daiwa Ss 2600, eine dicke Penn spinfischer, und heute kam die ebay Rarenium 5000. Mal sehen, wie die mit Atlantikwasser klar kommt.
Krallenbleie und Bleibauch- Blinker, denn die gibt es dort nicht.
Und natürlich Stroft ABR.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wer von Euch weiss denn, wann die Tiere in Flussmuendungen aufsteigen?
> Salztolerant sollen sie sein.



Da sind sie immer zu finden...


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

An tragfähigen Infos zur Fischerei dort habe ich die Infos aus einer Angelnacht mit zwei fitten Portugiesen.
Enige km südlich von dort hatte mich ein Kneipenbetreiber auf das Loomis- Logo meiner Jacke angesprochen. Der ist selbst Spinnfischer, und würde mich auch mitnehmen.
Beides weit noerdlich vom Mira.
Ich weiss, dass Adlerfische in den Tejo aufsteigen.
Auch in den Mira?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

keine Ahnung, aber vergiss das Heftpflaster zum Fingertapen nicht#h


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Schon klar, brauche ich auch beim Mefo- Fischen:m


----------



## volkerm (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Finanzierbarkeit solcherlei Unterfangen? Die grosse Frage, die mir immer gestellt wird.
Gerade in dem Moment, wo ich den Reisefuehrer von Belize auf den Tisch lege, denn dahin geht es kommendes Jahr.
Ein halbes Jahr Karibik. Oder bleiben.
Wohnmobil ist bezahlt und technisch fit. Die alte Kiste kostet weder Zins noch Wertverlust. Maut fällt aus, bleibt Diesel.
Rund ein Tausender, auf 6 Monate umgelegt.
Steuer und Versicherung, dito, aber auf 12 verteilt.
Krankenversicherung, selbst finanziert, 1,25 am Tag.
Nahrung am Tag rund 5, und da ist schon eine Flasche Rotwein mit drin.
Verfluchtes Hartz IV- Niveau:q.


----------



## bacalo (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Regelsatz im SGB II bzw. XII:

Monatsbetrag = 391,00 € : 31 = 12,61 € incl. Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung am Tag.

Lass also ein Schluck Rotwein über .


----------



## volkerm (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wenn die Krankenversicherung schon bezahlt ist- Luxusleben.
Dann ist noch ein Medronho in der Kneipe drin. In Portugal.
In Belize ist Brennstoff vermutlich aus Zuckerrohr:m


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Mädels,

mache mich erstmal rar hier- das Guthaben der Datenkarte im Tablet ist aufgebraucht.
Für Online nehme ich mir auf der Fahrt keine Zeit.
Sehr wohl jedoch unter portugiesischer Sonne:g. Bis dann, vermutlich kommenden Montag.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

gute Fahrt|wavey:


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Komm heil runter und berichte dann.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Finde dich.

 :m:m:m


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

finde den robalo #6


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, wenn ich deine postings lese, habe ich mitleid, all deine grundbelastungen, nein, nein, nein. Das kann nicht jeder aushalten. Als kleiner "räuberischer rebell" solltest du die ruhe bewahren und dich nicht selbst fertig machen.
 Ich wünsche dir auch eine gute fahrt und gebe nicht vollgas, dann hast du einige flaschen alkohol mehr, die dir helfen, wenn der punkt kommt, wo du einsam am strand in portugal sitzt und alles verfluchst - weil der kampf mit dem wolfsbarsch sich anders abgespielt hat.
 Wenn du dir dann einen trinkst, dann bekommst du neues futter und deine gedanken schwirren schon in belize rum, wo dich frauen mit blumen im haar am strand  auffordern zum tanz und du lachst über den portugisischen wolfsbarsch,  big game und big mama ist angesagt. Da muss man sich auch keine gedanken über die krankenkasse machen, da trägt man sich einfach im krisenvorsorgeblatt der botschaft per internet ein und man wird aus dem tiesten busch geholt sogar das Lösegeld wird bezahlt.
 Das sind doch schöne gedanken,  reine vorfreude - also nicht vollgas fahren.

 Noch ein guter rat, lass keine sachen im wagen, es wird dort sehr viel gestohlen und sie kommen schneller im wagen rein, mit einem schlüssel - auch wenn er elektronisch ist, als du es glaubst - bei mir haben sie in  7 tagen, drei mal eingebrochen - ohne das man es sehen konnte - mit einem schlüssel bzw. den kode fangen sie ab und machen die türen auf.


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo Mädels,
 es waren nur 42h Fahrt, da ich durch Extremadura, SP, und den Alentejo, PT, abkuerzte.
Die Fahrt war, wie erwartet, problemlos.
So ganz ohne Maut ging nicht, zu aufwaendig.
Jetzt sitze ich beim angelnden Wirt, der hat wifi und kaltes Bier.
30 Grad, Sonne, stehe mit dem Mobil kostenlos 30m von der Küste.
 Vermutlich eine der Top- Ecken für Wölfe#6.
 Morgen tanken- bin gespannt. Unterwegs gab es Diesel teilweise für 122 Cent.
Und deutsches Bier im Lidl bunkern- wobei der Alentejo- Rotwein eine echte Alternative ist.
Habe dem Wirt einen Snaps vermacht, der wird staunen, wie das Ding fliegt.
Kennt man hier nicht.
Morgen haue ich frische Sardinen auf den Grill.
Leben war schon schlechter#h.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Du hast's gut, paar Meter höher hier hat es geschneit
 wish you big fish|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> es waren nur 42h Fahrt, da ich durch Extremadura, SP, und den Alentejo, PT, abkuerzte.
> Die Fahrt war, wie erwartet, problemlos.
> So ganz ohne Maut ging nicht, zu aufwaendig.
> ...





Könnte aber bei deinem Alter noch schlechter und lang werden.|rolleyes


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, freue mich, dass du etwas näher zum wolfsbarsch gekommen bist. Nun solltest du nur noch aufpassen, dass dir keine wölfin über den weg läuft, dann kann es sein, dass dir bei 30 grad sonne, im wohnmobil bei wein, weib und gesang, die hitze im kopf steigt und du als pflichtbewußter mensch. deiner wölfin deinen wolfsbarsch zeigst bzw. sie förmlich damit fütterst - damit sie nicht verhungert. 
Bedenke, du wirst dort als der große betugte meister aus big germany gesehen, diese chance solltest du nutzen - für den großen fang. 
Ich bin gespannt, was du noch alles erlebst und berichtest, bis der wolfsbarsch am haken hängt.
Petri Heil und Glückauf.


----------



## erdmaus100 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Cool nette geschichte hat allerdings 2 fehler:



1. Noch kein 15 Pfund Fisch und

2. Die story wird anscheinend nicht so toleriert. ( wenn jemand was gegen diesen "Reisebericht" hat soll er doch einfach auf das Feld zurück klicken und sich einen neuen tread der interessanter klingt suchen.[emoji6] )

Ich persönlich liebe diese geschichte und wenn ich wüsste wie man über tapatalk linken kann würde ichs tun.

PS: wenn jemand weis wie das geht kann er mir das ja gerne mal schreiben[emoji6] 

MFG Erdmaus100


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nein Otto, den betuchten Deutschen sieht in mir niemand. Die Kiste ist 20, ungewaschen. Bleibt so.
Als Geldmensch falle ich hier nicht auf.- Gut, die Loomis- Klamotten...
Dafür, zur Kompensation, rasiere und dusche ich selten.
Das erdet.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Der penetrante Solinger bekommt bald ein Päckchen, damit diese unsaegliche Stichelei ein Ende findet.


----------



## erdmaus100 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bei älteren Autos ist es das Problem: wenn man sie wäscht dann fallen Sie auseinander weil nur noch der Dreck sie zusammenhält!


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



erdmaus100 schrieb:


> Bei älteren Autos ist es das Problem: wenn man sie wäscht dann fallen Sie auseinander weil nur noch der Dreck sie zusammenhält!



Gute Angelschnur tuts auch zur Not.....


----------



## erdmaus100 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ja vielleicht das is mir noch gar nicht eingefalln


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Einer guten Bekannten, bedienstet beim Einwohnermeldeamt, stellte ich die Frage, ob es möglich sei, sich wohnsitzlos zu melden.


Ich hab das nu mal bei passender Gelegenheit (ja im ollen DE!) gemacht, und es gibt sogar eine sinnige Antwort: Seeleute und Soldaten u.ä. dürfen das, also prinzipiell gibt es das schon, ohne festen Wohnsitz bei mobilem Einsatz.


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



erdmaus100 schrieb:


> Cool nette geschichte hat allerdings 2 fehler:
> 
> 1. Noch kein 15 Pfund Fisch und
> 
> ...



Erdmaus, dieses sind doch keine fehler. Das ist das wahre leben,  anglerträume werden hier durch postings sichtbar gemacht, wir lieben diesen thread und jede antwort ist gold wert.
 Bordie nordlichtangler bemüht sich sogar beim amt, wie es aussieht, wenn man keinen festen wohnsitz hat d.h. heimatlos ist. 
 Schon Freddy quinn hat sich in den 60iger jahren damit befasst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pat5nhMCII
 Einen ratschlag hatte er auch parat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSYblBKZ75Y

 Ja, dass mit dem heimatlosen und ein wohnmobil angemeldet, ist schon ein Problem. Sicherlich findet man ein weg, es geht, wenn die oma den wagen anmeldet und er bei eine karitative einrichtung eine postadresse bekommt - heimatlos sind leider viele in deutschland. 
 Dabei muss dann noch berücksichtigt werden, daß beim fahren des fahrzeuges, ob der fahrer heimatlos ist oder nicht, eine bescheinigung vom halter d.h. hierdie oma haben muss, dass man den wagen fahren darf, denn in einigen ländern am mittelmeer darf er sonst den wagen nicht bewegen bzw. man läßt ihn gar nicht ins land um nur eins zu nennen z.b. kroatien. 
 Nun wird man denken, was hat kroatien mit portugal zu tun, aber wenn man an der küste  den wolfbarsch sucht, kann es sein, dass man immer neue ratschläge von angler bekommt und an der küste entlang fährt und nur noch den wolfsbarsch im kopf hat. 
 Und da heimatlosen auch das zeitgefühl langsam verlieren, kann es sein, daß er n in kroatien landet weil man dort einen wolfsbarsch gefangen hat und sucht jetzt hilfe, wie man ihn vom haken bekommt - immerhin sind es 30 pakete butter, die am haken hängen. 
 Erdmaus, das sind doch alles gute ratschläge, ich werde mal mit rüdiger nehberg sprechen, ob er volker nicht noch ratschläge geben kann, sollten die fressalien langsam zu neige gehen und neue zu teuer sind, er ist survival experte.

 Dein nickname Erdmaus, verspricht auch viel, vielleicht kannst du ihm ja helfen  - das ist nicht böse gemeint, das ist einfach lustig und belebt nur den thread.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Der penetrante Solinger bekommt bald ein Päckchen, damit diese unsaegliche Stichelei ein Ende findet.


 

 Volker,#h

 Dein Versprechen ist ja unter der Prämisse eines Top-Jobs entstanden, also warte so lange damit.:m
 Trotzdem freue ich mich, dass Du ab und an meine Sticheleien bemerkst.|supergri
 Fange mal erst einen Woba über 5 KG, dann verhandeln wir über eine weitere Pulle.#g


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich werde jetzt mal Foddos machen.
Einen cardreader habe ich auch. Mal sehen, Elektronik ist nicht so meine Baustelle.
Viel zu gutes Wetter zum Fischen.
Kaum Wind und etwa 30 Grad.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Foddos war nix- Akku platt. Sony bekommt es auch hin, Müll zu produzieren.
Dürfte jetzt geladen sein- zu spät.
 Morgen ist auch ein Tag, sorry.
Vorsorglich, wie ich bin, hatte ich für das ja ein 12V Ladegerät gekauft.
Made in China, und ab Werk nicht funktionierend.
Immer wieder erfrischend.
Ja, Otto, Kroatien, der ganze Balkan war und ist auch im Visier.
Es geht um Lebenshaltungskosten.
Da gibt es lustige Tabellen mit Durchschnittseinkommen im Netz.
Nordeuropa fällt aus dem Raster- nicht nur wegen dem Sauwetter.


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, ich verstehe dich gut, :q obwohl deine wörter sehr abstrakt sind, du sagst viel mehr aus als du schreibst, das ist für manch eine leser kaum noch verständlich. Deine worte ist die hohen kunst des schreibens - reiner dadaismus und ich wundere mich, daß du als ingenieur, wo alles genaustens ohne spielraum laufen muss, wörter so vereinfachen d.h. abstraieren kannst - unvorstellbar.
Wenn du bei mir ein student gewesen wärst, dann hätte ich dich zur seite gerufen und gesagt volker - in deinen worten steckt die wahrheit, war es bier, schnaps oder ein lungenzug, der dich so frei gemacht hat - sag mir die wahrheit.
Das abstraieren geht soweit, dass eine kommunikatuion nur noch mit den augen gemacht wird - ohne worte - das klappt ist aber kein dada mehr.

Solltest du einen wolfsbarsch finden - schau ihn tief in die augen, wenn du glaubst, daß das was du sagen wolltest bei ihm angekommen ist und du die antwort aus seinen augen auch lesen kannst, dann geht die post ab.
Sollte der wolfsbarsch auf einmal wild werden und dir eine ohrfeige geben, dann hat er dich nicht verstanden. :q:q

Hier mal ein Link: von der wurstakademie. was dada ist.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...2VpJVNadKcXnyQOC1YGYBg&ved=0CDQQ9QEwAw&dur=47


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Welch Poesie  in Euren Worten .....
Man könnte gleich ins Träumen geraten.#h


----------



## erdmaus100 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



LAC schrieb:


> Volker, ich verstehe dich gut, :q obwohl deine wörter sehr abstrakt sind, du sagst viel mehr aus als du schreibst, das ist für manch eine leser kaum noch verständlich. Deine worte ist die hohen kunst des schreibens - reiner dadaismus und ich wundere mich, daß du als ingenieur, wo alles genaustens ohne spielraum laufen muss, wörter so vereinfachen d.h. abstraieren kannst - unvorstellbar.
> Wenn du bei mir ein student gewesen wärst, dann hätte ich dich zur seite gerufen und gesagt volker - in deinen worten steckt die wahrheit, war es bier, schnaps oder ein lungenzug, der dich so frei gemacht hat - sag mir die wahrheit.
> Das abstraieren geht soweit, dass eine kommunikatuion nur noch mit den augen gemacht wird - ohne worte - das klappt ist aber kein dada mehr.




Dann werden ja nur noch Fotos geschickt in diesem thread und das dauert dann wieder so lange bis ich die runter geladen hab.[emoji6] 



LAC schrieb:


> solltest du einen wolfsbarsch finden - schau ihn tief in die augen, wenn du glaubst, daß das was du sagen wolltest bei ihm angekommen ist und du die antwort aus seinen augen auch lesen kannst, dann geht die post ab.
> Sollte der wolfsbarsch auf einmal wild werden und dir eine ohrfeige geben, dann hat er dich nicht verstanden. :q:q




Der arme Fisch. Naja wenn du ihn schräg anstarrst ist es ja auch sein gutes recht dir eine rüber zu ziehen. Aber du solltest aufpassen 15 Pfund ham schon ein wenig kraft intus[emoji6] [emoji106]


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bin umgezogen. An den letzten beiden Stränden war eine Insektenplage- Stechmücken auch, moderat. Nein, Stubenfliegen. immer, ueberall und krabbelten staendig auf der Haut rum.
Heute Mittag im Mobil waren weit ueber 50. Schluss.
Das Angelgeraffel habe ich komplett.
Dann hatte ich beim Hoeker noch eine Italo- Surfcasting- Rute in der Hand:k
Gluecklicherweise war die Scheckkarte im Auto...
Heute gab es gegrillte Sardinen mit einem Glass 99 Cent Wein- Wahnsinn, Atlantikrauschen als akustische Untermalung#6
Andere Länder, andere Sitten. In Sines haben die Idioten auf der Umgehungsstrasse, 4- spurig, alle 400 m eine dicke Schwelle aufasphaltiert- so wie verkehrsberuhigt. Jedesmal von 85 auf 20, sonst hätte ich kein Geschirr mehr#q


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, das kann ein problem werden mit den fliegen und stechmücken, aber was will man machen, auch die lieben halt den geruch eines wolfbarsches.
Gruß


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Andere Länder, andere Sitten. In Sines haben die Idioten auf der Umgehungsstrasse, 4- spurig, alle 400 m eine dicke Schwelle aufasphaltiert- so wie verkehrsberuhigt. Jedesmal von 85 auf 20, sonst hätte ich kein Geschirr mehr#q



jau, andere länder, andere sitten.
in portugal sitzen die idioten eher in den autos.

noch nicht gemerkt?

(2001: 1670 *†*, 2013: 650 *†*
der rückgang liegt nicht unerheblich an den idiotenschwellen.
für brems-ruiniertes tackle hab ich leider keine statistik gefunden)


jetzt Sines? corvina statt robalo?


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker,
hier mal ein kleines filmchen für die stillen stunden im wohnmobil, wie ein angler trotz guter rute (geeignet für ryanair handgepäck) und eine salzwasserfeste rolle sowie der superköder, den wolfsbarsch lockt und sein begleiter ihm dann zeigt, wie man den wolfsbarsch zu leibe rückt, um ihn dann mit den händen zu fangen.:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8J4Pk2yd5s


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Danke, Otto!
Herbert, die empirisch nachgewiesene Idiotenverteilung ist doch weltweit gleich.
Manche Suedlaender toben ihren Irrsinn halt am Steuer aus.
Vor knapp 20 Jahren waren die aber noch etwas motivierter unterwegs. Wo die vor und auf Kuppen ueberholten, noetigte selbst mir als langjaehrigem Rallyefahrer hoechsten Respekt ab|bigeyes.
Natuerlich nicht Sines, diese stinkende Kohlenwasserstoff- Metropole- Vila Nova de Milfontes- eine der schoensten Ecken, die ich kenne.
Den Woelfen, Doraden und anderen Fischliebhabern werde ich zu den Tagesrandstunden bzw. bei auflaufendem Wasser im Muendungsbereich des Mira mal eine kleine Sardine vorlegen|supergri...
Die Hauptstroemung ist ja nur 80m vom Mobil entfernt- da lohnt sogar der gelegentliche Gang zum Kuehlschrank:vik:
Im Ort selbst gibt es zur groessten Not auch ein ansprechendes Abendleben:m.
Die Foddos sind schon aufm Tablet, nur sitze ich grad bei der Tourist- Info am Keyboard.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wieder umgeparkt- viele wohnmobil- Deppen dulden max. 3 m Abstand.
Leider war ich gerade einkaufen und konnte das nicht sofort abstellen.
Eben sah ich zentnerweise Lebendfisch, an einem Einlauf zum Mira.
Ich fürchte, es sind Meeraeschen. Wie bekommt man die ans Band?
Wie es nicht geht, habe ich ausreichend gelernt


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

hmmm, ende okt/anfang nov.

könnte sein, dass du bald ärger kriegst mit einem alten bekannten von mir. nennt sich lama. einmal im clinch mit dem und der tag ist versaut.




meeräsche/ Liza.
ich hab die in carra reichlich gefangen, kleine pose, kurzes vorfach, als köder sardinenherz/innerei.
muss weich sein. am haken mit nylon gesichert ( faden ausm damenstrumpf, lass dich deswegen ruhig auf dubiose abenteuer ein :m, oder kaufs beim dealer. die kennen das)
in carra ist die mündung ja sehr dünn, mittreiben lassen. waren 7 stck in 'ner stunde, kiloschwer und lecker. anders als die aus 'ner marina)


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Lama kann auch wehrhaftes Wild kennen lernen. Kein Prob.
Es sind Aeschen, richtig dicke.
Nun habe ich zum Leichten nur eine 6er Fliegenrute im Auto.
Das kann klappen. Langes 20er Vorfach, 14 er Haken dran. Mit schwuelwarmem Rollwurf sollte Naturkoeder halten.
Und das wird selbst im freien Wasser lustig. Gute Chance, das Backing zu sehen.
Was sicher klappt: An der Brandungsrute 5 scharfe Drillinge vor einem leichten Blei in Reihe montiert, den Schwarm ueberwerfen, und herzhaft durchziehen.
Wir naehern uns subtil...
Falls der Hunger zu gross wird, gröber.
 Fuer morgen sind ausreichend Gambas und Muscheln an Bord:m.
Und vor Montag bekomme ich die kleinen Haken nicht.


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker

Meeräschen kannst du mit unterschiedlichen methoden fangen, mit sardinenfetzen geht es aber auch mit brot, so kenne ich es aus dem mittelmeer - in hvide sande habe ich mit diesen methoden kein erfolg.
Das wird aber noch kommen, wenn sie einmal brot geleckt haben.
In de türkei nimmt man ein stück weißbrot und umwickelt es mit zig haken und lässt es schwimmen - in kurzer zeit sind zig meeräschen am brotklumpen am fressen - man sieht das brot richtig tanzen und nach wnigen minuten hängt eine am haken - ist zwar nicht die feine art - so machen sie es in der türkei - ohne rute.
In venedig habe ich sie aus dem fenster geandelt mit fischfetzen im kanal und anschließend verschenkt, weil es eine kloake ist.

Versuch dein glück und bedenke, du kannst nur was fangen, wenn die angel im wasser ist. Alles andere ist auch schön, bekommst jedoch kein fisch am haken.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ist klar, Otto,
nur braucht es Fokussierung, ob Fische oder zweibeiniges Wild im Vordergrund stehen.
Natürlich Fisch, ist ja Anglerboard.


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ist klar, Otto,
> nur braucht es Fokussierung, ob Fische oder zweibeiniges Wild im Vordergrund stehen.
> Natürlich Fisch, ist ja Anglerboard.




kängurus in P?


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ist klar, Otto,
> nur braucht es Fokussierung, ob Fische oder zweibeiniges Wild im Vordergrund stehen.
> Natürlich Fisch, ist ja Anglerboard.



Dann wäre es schön, wenn wir in der nächsten zeit die ersten fangerfolge  lesen - nicht das der tag kommt, wo du jeden  tag eine neue überraschung bekommst, weil du die fenster vom weihnachtskalender öffnest und vor freude das angeln dabei vergisst, weil du voll ausgelastet bist. Hinzu kommt, daß das wild was dort vor deiner frontscheibe rum hüpft - die kängurus - verdammt schwer zu zähmen sind. 
 Ich würde ein info-schild aufstellen, ingenieur und globetrotter sucht stundenweise eine mitarbeiterin - warme reibekuchen und wein ist gratis. beim vostellugsgespräch!
 Bitte einzeln eintreten!
 Du wirst sehen, einige kängurus hüpfen dann in deinen wagen. Sollte sich ein schlange bilden, dann kannst du immer noch aus dem seitenfenster sagen, nicht verzweifeln, sie kommen auch noch dran, 
 Die momentane finanzlage in portugal kommt dir da entgegen. Jedenfalls ist das lustiger als wenn du jeden tag vom fisch träumst.
 Aber auch bei solch einer lustigen aktion, muss der anfang gemacht werden, denn von nichts kommt nichts.
 Du kannst natürlich dort auch zur tageszeitung gehen und den redakteuren etwas verklickern, indem du ihnen sagst - du würdest ein buch schreiben über die angelei aus der sicht
 einheimische fischer. Wie sie die  angelei in portugal betrachten. Personen  sollen  sich  bei der redaktion melden. Dein  Portrait sollte mindesten zweispaltig in der nachricht abgebildet sein, dann kennt man dich in jeder kneipe und die kängurus liegen dir zur füßen - Hemingway lässt grüßen 
 Du kannst dann hier im angleboard alles veröffentlichen, z.b. mit welcher köder du die schönsten angelstunden verbracht hast. |supergri|supergri|supergri
 Viel glück beim angeln!


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Lange vor und zurueck über legt.
 Ich bleibe hier. Neues Lebenskapitel. Einmal noch Nordeuropa zur Abwicklung.
Projektmanagement international hiess mein Job.
Dann wird das hier auch klappen.


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt habe ich die Antwort auf den Aeschenkoeder. Sardinenrogen, sonst nix.
Eine Forellenspinne aus der Schweiz konnte ich noch ausgraben, Mefo- Rolle, 20er Mono habe ich auch noch.
Braucht es noch 12er Haken und Damenstrumpf.
Morgen dann.
Falls all das nicht klappt- in PT gibt es eine Harpunenlizenz. Sniper!:m


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
 das wird schon klappen in portugal, dort ist ja pionierarbeit gefragt und dieses land braucht männer, das land hat ja leider den anschluss verpasst und es lief nicht so in den letzen jahrzehten.
 Männer braucht das land und ich sehe dich schon, wie du als projektmanager aus deinem wohnmobil die fäden knüpfst umgeben mit telefonanlagen, pc  usw. und mit dem türschild: "bitte einzeln eintreten" und eine schlange an menschen, frauen und männer die alle arbeit suchen, liegen dir zu füßen  Du solltest dir aber vorher überlegen, ob du angeln willst oder auswandern möchtest - denn angeln und projektmanagment sind unterschiedliche schuhe. Bedenke du bist in der aufbauphase und nicht wie roooobert, der nicht weit von deinem neuen "head-office" ein angelboot liegen hat. Die geissens vermarkten sich ja auch nun möchte ich nicht sagen angler sucht frau, damit es dir leichter fällt,
 Damit du jedoch ein startgeld bekommst, könntest du dein neues leben - diese idee mit allen höhen und tiefen - eine fernsehanstalt verkaufen - du könntest noch projekt förderung beantragen -  du kommst doch aus dem projektmanagment, das ist doch ein kinderspiel, dieses zu verkaufen. Ich ziehe den hut, wenn du das schaffst, dann wird dein werdegang filmisch begleitet. Der AUFSTIEG -- von der luftmatratze auf dem capimgplatz ins himmelbett vom hilton hotel. 
 Irgendwie wird man schon ein guten titel finden, jedenfalls wäre dieses eine absicherung, es kann ja mal daneben gehen, wie zum beispiel dein 15 pfund . wolfsbarsch - da warten wir ja immer noch drauf .
 Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls alles gute, egal was du anfasst, es soll groß werden, damit du erfolge verbuchen kannst.


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, das wird alles ruhig und bedacht angegangen. Heute waren die Formalitaeten und Wohnungssuche dran.
Ist klar, greif- und finanzierbar.
Erstmal 12 Monate Mietwohnung, dann mal sehen, wie es lief.
Kaufen kann man immer noch.
Im Dunkeln hat das am Womo im Meeraeschenschwarm Schläge getan|bigeyes.
Wolfsbarsche, Adlerfische?
Gibt es gute deutsche oder englische Buecher ueber die Lebensweise der hiesigen Fische?
Infoseitig ist die Region hier ein weisser Fleck auf der Landkarte.
Und nee, Projektmanagement? Gut, dass ich da raus bin!


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

...vamos ver...


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Heute war Suesswasser- Lizenzbeschaffung. Das ist nicht trivial, Rio Mira liegt im Natur- und Nationalpark... NUR bei der Parkverwaltung im Alentejo- Outback gibt es die Lizenz.
In das Kaff kommt man aber mit dem Wohnmobil rein, nicht weit, und nie wieder raus. Klemmt rechts und links zwischen den Mauern.
Also ausserhalb der Central City geparkt und gelaufen.
Da kam ich, ohne schwarzen Anzug, an einer Bestattung vorbei|gr:.
Schliesslich doch gefunden. Jahreskarte gibt es, aber nur fuer 2014, also Nov. und Dez. Klasse, jetzt weiss ich ja, wohin im Januar. 1.40€ fuer zwei Monate, 150 Fahrtkilometer und jede Menge h investiert#6. Ach ja, Stausee Santa Clara ist mit drin.
Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, wie ich am billigsten meine Shetland hier runter bekomme. Mit dem Punto ziehen, wird nix. Das Mobil bleibt in Deutschland, und der Trailer ist hier eh nur im Weg, Wasserlieger halt.
Irgendeinen suizidgefaehrdeten Kutscher finde ich schon, wo ich das bisschen GFK noch draufschieben kann:m.
Juergen, Deinen Brennstoff habe ich aufgetrieben.
Die Kaengurus habe ich heute frueh gesehen.
Die hatten schwarzes Neopren an, Bretter unter den Fuessen, und konnten uebers Meer schweben|kopfkrat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Heute war Suesswasser- Lizenzbeschaffung. Das ist nicht trivial, Rio Mira liegt im Natur- und Nationalpark... NUR bei der Parkverwaltung im Alentejo- Outback gibt es die Lizenz.
> In das Kaff kommt man aber mit dem Wohnmobil rein, nicht weit, und nie wieder raus. Klemmt rechts und links zwischen den Mauern.
> Also ausserhalb der Central City geparkt und gelaufen.
> Da kam ich, ohne schwarzen Anzug, an einer Bestattung vorbei|gr:.
> ...


 
 Fein, lager ihn am besten bis zur Rückkehr ein. Die Portokosten gehen vermutlich darüber, aber trotzdem vielen Dank.:m


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Heute war Suesswasser- Lizenzbeschaffung. Das ist nicht trivial, Rio Mira liegt im Natur- und Nationalpark... NUR bei der Parkverwaltung im Alentejo- Outback gibt es die Lizenz...



vais ver...

fallen mir so ein paar dinge ein, feiertagsregelung (nao pescar), abstandsregelung, lizenzen usw usw.

hab damals, kurz nach dem krieg so ein paar hippies in sta. clara getroffen, die ganz erstaunt waren, dass es in P. regelngesetzeverordnungen usw gab, in diesem schönen freien land. war wie gesagt kurz nach dem krieg. jetzt sind wir weiter, tüv, residencia, promille, lizenzen usw. usw.

reality-check, volker: was kostet das kilo sardinhas (antes cem 'scudos), das kilo carapau?


interressant für dich wäre doch noch 'ne licenca de mergulho, die aber ohne flasche
polvo, brujas...

ach, ich könnt noch ewig. mach dein ding, volker. machs richtig. (also immer freundlich zur guarda, wenn die dich nächtens kontrollieren. ich hatte schon die pistole am kopf, damals, kurz nach dem krieg. P. war & ist wohl immer noch etwas anders.)


tenho muito saudade :k


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker,
es ist immer für mich interessant, wenn ich deine postings lese, sag mir bitte, was du die ganze zeit trinkst, da es in deinen kopf ja nur so sprüht an ideen.
Du besitzt ja ein reichtum, das ist gewaltig.

Nun darfst du nicht denken, weil du kaum frauen triffst - sind dort unterwasser, weiße unerforschte flecken, die keiner kennt.
Da täuscht du dich, jeder einheimische fischer, kann dir sagen, wo sie ihre fischarten fangen und wie die momentane fangsituation aussieht.
Sollte es ins wissenschaftliche gehen, was die fischer nicht mehr wissen, empfehle ich dir ein Fachbuch: fauna und flora vom mittelmeer  von prof. dr. rupert riedel, das ist wohl das beste auf dem markt, dort sind alle fische die im mittelmeer vorkommen gebietsmäßig erfasst. Es ist die biebel der meeresbiologen und du kannst jahre darin lesen, bis du alle fische kennst oder fischsalat im kopf hast, weil es dich erschlägt, so umfangreich ist es - ein super buch!
Wobei es für dich sicherlich interessanter und einfacher ist, wenn du ein telefonbuch zur hand nimmst und alle telefonnumern von frauen aus der region auswendig lernst und bei bedarf - wenn du mal gerne angeln möchtest - sie anrufst und als antwort sagst: entschuldigung ich habe mich verwählt, aber sie haben eine nette stimme - da kann sich ein schlafplatz - d.h. ein weißer fleck - raus entwickeln - nur mut ist angesagt.
LG


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Die Garda kontrolliert mich nie. Davor  gebe ich denen ein Bier aus.
Hat sich bewährt, sie fahren abentlich Streife um mein Mobil.
Die Aeschen sind klar, und fangbar. Was Koffer!
3 Kilo plus.
Wer jagt die in der Nacht?
An die muss ich ran.
Zeit ist reichlich.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die Garda kontrolliert mich nie...



vamos ver...
boa viagem, se deus quiser 
adeusinho


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Noch ein Bier, dann ist Aeschenzeit.
Irre, wie das maritime Leben nach den Gezeiten geht.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Irre, wie das maritime Leben nach den Gezeiten geht.



...und dass es nachts dunkel und tags hell ist. na sowas.

reisen bildet eben.


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach ja, das speedjigging ist erfolgreich.
Leider hat der Vorbesitzer der Rarenium irgendeinen Billigmist drauf gespannt.
Hat sich heute geändert, Stroft 35.


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nun darf ich auch den Mira befischen, wie den Sankta Clara Stausee.
In Letzerem soll es Forellenbarsche geben, und Karauschen.
Da tippe ich eher auf black bass und Schuppenkarpfen , jenseits 30 Kilo.
Jürgen, die Brühe ruht sanft.
Den Weg nach Solagon schafft die:vik:.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nun darf ich auch den Mira befischen, wie den Sankta Clara Stausee.
> In Letzerem soll es Forellenbarsche geben, und Karauschen.
> Da tippe ich eher auf black bass und Schuppenkarpfen , jenseits 30 Kilo.
> *Jürgen, die Brühe ruht sanft.
> Den Weg nach Solagon schafft die:vik:.*





Lass sie ruhen, Du alter Schlawiner.#6
Fahre morgen zu "meinen Portugieser", da hole ich mir zum überbrücken den vermutlich schlechteren Stoff. :m


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Und nu, Jürgen, hasse mich gern, fange ich Aeschen. Die sind bei Flut und Dunkelheit gestapelt. Der 52zig- Prozenter steht fein und sicher.
Meine Zusagen sind Zusagen!


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ihr Nordeuropäer habt sogar andere Uhrzeiten.
Das riecht nach Verschwörung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Und nu, Jürgen, hasse mich gern, fange ich Aeschen. Die sind bei Flut und Dunkelheit gestapelt. Der 52zig- Prozenter steht fein und sicher.
> Meine Zusagen sind Zusagen!


 

 Volker, #h
 habe ich schon richtig verstanden. Aber über den Zeitpunkt  und den Geldbeutel entscheidest nur Du. :m


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

In der Pampa, bei intermache, hat der Geldsack entschieden. Ein Wort ist ein Wort.
Wo zur Hölle das passende Versandgepaeck her kommt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> In der Pampa, bei intermache, hat der Geldsack entschieden. Ein Wort ist ein Wort.
> Wo zur Hölle das passende Versandgepaeck her kommt?


 

 Bring die Pulle irgendwann selbst vorbei. :m


----------



## volkerm (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt will ich mal selektiver die grossen Aeschen angreifen.
Fuer das braucht es eine Harpune, Brille uns Schnorchel. Hat hier jeder Hoeker.
Von meiner Lieblings- Surferoutfitterin werde ich mir mal einen Preis für Neopren komplett holen. Frieren ist Mist.
Ist schon speziell, im Moment die kuenftige Heimat kennen zu lernen.
Mitte Nov. geht es nach D.. Das Mobil stillegen, Punto zulassen, Shetland fertig stellen.Das Noetigste und vor allem das Kajak mitnehmen.
Den Bootstransport organisieren. 
Mietvertrag für die Wohnung ab 1.12.
Das Mobil werde ich verkaufen, so schade das um das tolle Ding ist.
Am WE werde ich den Stausee Santa Clara in Augenschein nehmen und mal mit dem oertlichen bass- guide quatschen. Kann mir nicht denken, dass darin nur 2 Fischarten schwimmen.
Dann noch den Fischbestand des Mira ermitteln. Hoffentlich iberische Barben.
Die zerren das Kajak auch gegen die Stroemung


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, deine worte - jetzt greife ich die äschen an - hört sich richtig gefährlich an. Bedenke, wenn die dich sehen, haben die solch eine angst, daß sie schneller verschwinden, als du sie getroffen hast. Ein neoprenanzug ist gut für das kalte wasser und sicher, da du wie ein boje schwimmst - das finden die fsche gut und lachen, wie du auf der wasseroberfläche in den wellen schaukelst - du benötigst aber auch für klare sicht eine taucherbrille, die dicht ist - sonst kämpfst du mehr mit der brille, da brauchst du zwei hände für.
 Und sollte sie unterwasser langsam voll laufen, dann solltest du sie ausblasen, damit du die meeräschen nicht als haie siehst.
 Je nach anzug benötigst du mehrere kg blei, damit du schwerelos förmlich ruhig und bewegungslos unter wasser liegt und gezielt dein fische schießen kannst.
 Wenn du mit einen Pfeil arbeitest, der nur eine spitze hat, benötigst du sicherlich eine saison, damit du dann und wann mal was essbares fängst. Würde dir eine spitze mit fünf zacken empfehlen, dann triffst du besser und der fisch ist - solltest du treffen - schon ausgenommen.
 Du wirst keine meeräsche bekommen, wenn du dich bewegst - auch wenn du glaubst, die schwimmen ja so langsam, die kleinste bewegung und sie sind weg. 
 Ich würde dir empfehlen und das meine ich ernst, daß du sie nur im knietiefen wasser zwischen den felsen schießen kannst, wenn du dich hinterm stein legst und wartest bis ein kleiner schwarm in unmittelbarer nähe an den steinen am grasen sind. Mit der Harpune fisch zu fangen ist weitaus schwieriger als mit der angel. 
 Nun glaube ich, dass du dich ja wie ein fisch im wasser bewegen kannst und genau das verhalten der fische kennst. Wünsch dir viel glück und nehme nicht zu viel blei mit, dann kann es sein dass du unter wasser auf dem grund stehst und dich in den wellen bewegst, weil dir die luft fehlte.
 Mach aber schnell, da du ja wie schon angekündigt, am 15. wieder in deutschland bist, du willst ja Jürgen die flasche bringen. Wenn du sie persönlich ihm überreichst, werde ich auch da sein und dir die hände schütteln - damit du mir was von den portugiesischen mädels erzählen kannst und  von deinem wolfsbarsch, den du dir gefangen hast.
 Dann bringe ich dir ein buch mit über die unterwasserjagd, wie man fische mit der harpune überlisten  und die etwas größeren abwehren kann. 

 Nun mach schnell, ich will noch die ersten postings lesen, wie du die fische mit der harpune überlistest - bis jetzt hattest du ja voll zu tun, wie du den weg zum gewässer findest, welche fische dort vorkommen und dass du inzwischen eine genehmigung für die angelei hast - jetzt noch eine lizens für die taucherei und dann kommt freude auf - wenn die ersten hübschen fische am strand rumlaufen und dich als froschmann bewundern.


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volkerma: Gehst du eigentlich auch angeln oder bist du eher der Theoretiker? |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

|bigeyes
Mensch Volker, dass du schnell wieder vor Anker gehst hätt' ich nicht gedacht nach den letzten Versuchen.

Ich drück dir die Daumen.#6


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, die Kontaktscheu der Aeschen merkte ich. Die dicksten steigen, bevorzugt bei Dunkelheit, in den Zufluss auf. Steine zum Verstecken gibt es nicht, wohl aber Grasbüschel. So im Liegendanschlag.
Die anderen Methoden ergaben Fisch, aber nix dickes.


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mir ist schleierhaft, was hier manche erwarten. Ich habe 120 km Kuestenlinie abgeklappert. Infos gibt es deutsch wie englisch praktisch nicht.
Allein für die Lizenz für Salzwasser sind es 100 km, ein Weg.
Die Portugiesen fangen, wenn, 20 cm Sargos.
Die anderen haben Offshoreboote, und-oder kennen sich im Kuestenfischen aus, und stehen nicht pausenlos zur Infovermittlung vor dem Womo.
Klar, ich werfe mal informationsfrei eine Sardine in den Atlantik- könnte ja sein#d.
Nee, da gehe ich analytisch dran.
Mag sein, mindert den Unterhaltungswert hier.
Der Kram kostet auch Zeit und Diesel. Zumindest letzteres kostet Geld.


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt und bald geht es doch schon zurück!?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Klar, ich werfe mal informationsfrei eine Sardine in den Atlantik- könnte ja sein.



Genau das würde ich tun

Und an die zweite Rute hängste Kneifer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Am Ende wird alles gut und wenn es nicht gut ist, ist es noch nicht zu Ende
> 
> *#h


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Mir ist schleierhaft, was hier manche erwarten...



mir nicht. erwartungen hier wie dort zu hoch


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Klar, Mädels, ist ja auch Zweck des Unterfangens hier.
Es auch mal gut sein lassen.
Dafür tue ich alles, meine beiden Anwälte eher mehr für cash.
Das kann ich nicht beschleunigen, um ein Ende zu finden.
Das hemmt mich, aber jeder tickt anders.
Immerhin kommen- oder eine ist schon da- die feisteren Loomis- Eigenbau- Fliegenruten.
Hier fischt niemand Fliege im Salzwasser- und das kann gerade für Barsche lustig sein.


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Noe, Herbert, auf meiner Seite nicht. Wo immer ich fischte, ein solcher Traumfisch war immer viel Einsatz, meist Frust, teuer und meist erfolglos.
Aber aufgegeben wird später.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ....
> Aber aufgegeben wird später.


heb dir das auf für niemals #6


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Welche Uhrzeit zeigt Euer Eisen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

21  21


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

#h17+4  dieBank gewinnt


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Passt, eine h Verschiebung, ist ein wenig westlich.
Danke!


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Maedels,
Medronho ist Wahrheit, gut dafuer.
Passt ja nicht ins Anglerboard, aber eigentlich ist das ja ein Selbstfindungstrip.
Warum Erfolg? Die 3 Kilo-Aesche kann ich heute oder morgen sicher erschiessen- und dann?
Fuer ein Foto? Verwerten kann ich allein die sinnvoll nicht.
Der dicke Barsch- aber klar doch, der Weg zu dem macht Spass- Rute bauen, weit werfen, Erfolg haben.
Werde ich, sicher.
Warum das posten?
Anerkennung? Dann doch eher Neid, so weitgehend.
Juergen, ich muss mal schauen, wie weit Solingen ist. Wenn moeglich, sehen wir uns.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Juergen, ich muss mal schauen, wie weit Solingen ist.




Von da wo du bist, ein paar tausend Katzensprünge.




volkerma schrieb:


> ...der Weg zu dem macht Spass- Rute bauen, weit werfen, Erfolg haben.



Dann hau rein und schnapp dir den ü15 Pfünder.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin Maedels,
> Medronho ist Wahrheit, gut dafuer.
> Passt ja nicht ins Anglerboard, aber eigentlich ist das ja ein Selbstfindungstrip.
> Warum Erfolg? Die 3 Kilo-Aesche kann ich heute oder morgen sicher erschiessen- und dann?
> ...





Volker,

 wenn es sich einrichten lässt, dann gerne. Würde Dir dann Ottos und meine geheimen Ecken in D`dorf zeigen.:m


----------



## LAC (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Volkerma: Gehst du eigentlich auch angeln oder bist du eher der Theoretiker? |kopfkrat




 W-Lahn, du kennst den volker nicht, der hat so den kopf voll, daß er gar nicht sagen kann, was er zuerst macht. Er muss sich wirklich konzentrieren und alles sortieren - dann klappt das, so hoffe ich. 
 Ein problem ist, er macht beim konzentrieren nicht die augen zu, dass sollte er jedoch, denn wenn er aus dem wohnmobil  portugiesische schönheiten mit gurkenbeine sieht, denkt er sofort, wie kann ich die überlisten, da er gurkensalat liebt.

 @ Jürgen Breihardt
 Jürgen, wenn volker dir die flasche bringt. komme ich, dann zeigen wir ihm in düsseldorf  die hot spots , dann wird er wild und macht  sich gedanken, wie kann ich mit fußangeln diese leckeren meeräschen überlisten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



LAC schrieb:


> W-Lahn, du kennst den volker nicht, der hat so den kopf voll, daß er gar nicht sagen kann, was er zuerst macht. Er muss sich wirklich konzentrieren und alles sortieren - dann klappt das, so hoffe ich.
> Ein problem ist, er macht beim konzentrieren nicht die augen zu, dass sollte er jedoch, denn wenn er aus dem wohnmobil portugiesische schönheiten mit gurkenbeine sieht, denkt er sofort, wie kann ich die überlisten, da er gurkensalat liebt.
> 
> @ Jürgen Breihardt
> Jürgen, wenn volker dir die flasche bringt. komme ich, dann zeigen wir ihm in düsseldorf die hot spots ,* dann wird er wild* und macht sich gedanken, wie kann ich mit fußangeln diese leckeren meeräschen überlisten.


 

 Otto,#h

 ihr beide zugleich, dann werde *ich* wild.|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin Maedels,
> Medronho ist Wahrheit, gut dafuer.




Haste mal auf dein Eisen geguckt!??

Wenn du schon vor der zwölften Stunde Obstler lenzt, isses auch kein Wunder, daß die Fünfzehnpfünder bis jetzt nur in deinem Kopp sind!:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

21Uhr 21
volkerma wieder auftauchen#h


----------



## Filipecar (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hi Volker!...:m Kennst mich noch???

Also, wen ich die Portugiesiesche Küste nicht kennen werde würde ich meinen beim so ein trehad das hier kein Fisch geben würde, so ists aber nicht, es giebt jeder menge fisch, man sol ja nur ein "bissien aktiv" werden und es kllapt schon, ich zeigt/es dir an die Nacht beim Melides wie das geht, zeige die Jungs hier wo es lang geht|supergri 

PS:Beste zeit an der VCK ist Dezember/Januar egal ob natur köder oder Künstliche

Abraco

FC


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo Felipe,
schön, von Dir zu lesen#h.
Ich weiss, dass hier Fisch ist...
Beiher wandere ich nach Portugal aus, da ist noch allerhand mehr als Angeln zu tun. Habe heute mit dem Guide vom Santa Clara gesprochen, in dem Faltblatt von der Touri- Info stand Müll.
 Statt Forellenbarsch und Karausche schwimmen dort black bass und stramme Karpfen. Einen Tag Guiding goenne ich mir. Der Teich hat 520 qkm.
Wohnung mache ich zum 16. klar, einmal noch nach D., den Punto und die Papiere holen. Das war das dann mit Nordeuropa.


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mit der Wohnung kommt auch wieder ein Laptop. Dann klappt das auch mit Foddos wieder. Morgen schiesse ich eine Aesche für den Grill. Neuland! So der Plan:m.


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal eine multibanco-card.
Dafür zunächst eine Adresse, dann Steuernummer aus Odemira.
Dann hat auch der Zirkus mit der Fahrerei für Lizenzen ein Ende.
Felipe, wie viel PS am Aussenborder darf man hier fuehrerscheinfrei fahren?
Ich habe die deutschen Sportbootscheine Binnen und See, will den Kahn bei Bedarf aber auch vermieten.


----------



## Filipecar (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Soviel ich weiss 6 ps.


----------



## LAC (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volkerma
Volker, ich hoffe die äsche die du dir für die pfanne geschossen hast, hat geschmeckt.
Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass du ein boot vermieten willst, dann muss ich würgen und bekomme einen leichten beigeschmak, du willst es an turisten oder einheimische vermieten, die keins haben - die haben meistens ahnung. :q
Auch wenn sie sagen, ich habe schon oft ein boot gefahren - was sollen sie sonst sagen, dass sie noch nie eins gefahren haben - außer eine pflichtfahrt mann über bord im put und take see.:q
Mit deinen schein kannst du es privat fahren - darfst jedoch kein geld nehmen von den personen die mitfahren. Du bist auch für sie verantwortlich, solltest du mal ein fehler machen - daß kann dann dein geld oder kragen kosten.
Willst du in portugal ein boot vermieten, dann hast du ein gewerbe - wenn du eine krawatte trägst bist du der Eigner und schnell wird man käptiän zu dir sagen. 
Willst du die gurke, das boot vermieten - solltest du eine versicherung abschliessen, die dann verlangt, dass der mieter auch einen erlaubnisschein zum fahren des bootes hat.
Du musst jedoch dafür sorgen, dass genügend rettungsmaterial an bord ist und das es auch für fahrten geeignet ist und nicht undicht ist.
Das problem ist ja, daß du keinen einfluß auf den fahrer, der zeigt dir zwar den schein, aber hat trotzdem keine Ahnung wie man boote fährt. Jeder sagt es ist kein Problem, aber reichlich legen den kahn auf grund und sollte dieses mal passieren und eine person kommt dabei ums leben - das geht schneller als du denkst - dann treten die probleme auf und wenn festgestellt wird, daß es am boot lag, dann benötigst du keine wohnung mehr, du bekommst dann eine gestellt, wo du gesiebte luft bekommst.
Bewerbe dich beim fernsehen, für die sendung - deutsche wandern aus - suchen sie immer noch welche, das wird gut honoriert. 
Dann verfilmt man dein leben in portugal und wir sehen die dicken wolfbarsche im fernsehen und wenn du das gut aufbaust - dann wirst du bekannt wie die katzenberger oder conny reimann, der hat auch glück gehabt und ein dicken fisch gefangen. :q:q:m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to0B83qC8I0

Du solltes solche fahrten anbieten, dann kann nichts passieren, schnell, sicher und sauber würdest du dann geld verdienen.:vik:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymZ9OTY1Eic


----------



## Jose (4. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

jau, war so mancher überrascht: vom überregulierten D angekommen im "land der freiheit" sich mit ebenbürtigen aber weit tückischeren regelwerken konfrontiert zu sehen.

leicht isses nicht, aber zu schaffen.
vielleicht klappts mit volkers "sechser" - und: warum eigentlich nicht?
vamos ver


----------



## LAC (4. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jose, das muss man alles ganz locker sehen, volker verliert dabei ja nicht sein leben - egal was passiert, er kann dabei nur lernen. Sollte es nicht klappen, dann kennt er die problematik und findet sicherlich schnell eine andere reifere idee, wo er sich für stark macht - er ist ja noch jung an jahren und kann noch reichliche solche feldzüge auf wolfsbarsche machen. 
 Das kann er weltweit machen, da überall in den ländern deutsche botschaften oder konsulate sind, die einen deutschen staatsbürger immer helfen, z.b. wenn er auf der treppe von der botschaft sitzt und gerne ins heimatland zurück will, weil das geld fehlt oder er durchfall hat. Ich habe diese bilder schon in den 70 jahren gesehen - wo der weg bis nach Indien noch frei war. Ich sehe da kein problem und mit seinen fähigkeiten, z.b. sein wortschatz und kommunikation, kann er doch überall menschen finden, die ihn bewundern, die kann er einsetzen bzw. für ihn arbeiten, daß der rubel rollt.
 Das beherrscht er doch ganz gut, denn mit der headline  "wolfsbarsche über 15 pfund" muss er sich keine literatur kaufen, da er abends neue postings liest und da er eine verbundenheit dazu hat - sie liebevoll beantwortet. Was bessers kann er doch nicht haben als das anglerboard- wir sind doch alle bei ihm und ich freue mich, wenn ich wieder etwas neues von ihm lesen kann - das ist spannend. Normal müssten wir ihn finanziell unterstützen, da er ja unser auslandskorrespondent ist und uns immer neue tätigkeitsberichte postet - vielleicht wird es ja noch eine Weltreise, die einzige arbeit die wir dann hätten, der thread müsste verschoben werden.
 Volker ein dank - immer nur weitermachen, egal wo der weg hingeht.


----------



## volkerm (4. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Heute gab es Fisch- Aesche und Dorade- nicht gekauft:m
Harpune ist nicht trivial- da war doch was mit Lichtbrechung an der Oberflaeche|kopfkrat
Behoerden und Banken sind hier speziell. Da geht der Tag flott ergebnislos rum.
Zwischen den Aeschen schwamm noch dickeres- keine Delfine- ich habe zumindest eine Stelle fuer Barsche gefunden, eindeutig identifiziert, sicher ueber 3 Kilo.
Das wird, wenn ueberhaupt, nur nachts klappen. Das Wasser ist ginklar, da geht am Tage nix.
Dafuer muss ich auch nur 30m werfen. Bei Scheisswetter kann ich im Womo sitzen- die Rute kann ich in die Tuer stellen
So, langes Gespraech im Turistbuero. Vielleicht kann ich helfen, die Odemira- Seite um eine deutsche Variante zu erweitern- Sprachkurs gratis, oder gar bezahlt#6.
Im Tourismusbereich sind die Auflagen gelockert worden, um den Bereich zu staerken- geht doch, und meine Bootsscheine sind ok.
Vielleicht gibt es Kohle von Stadt, Kreis, Land oder EU- Foerderung umsatzschwacher Zeiten im Tourismus koennte man das taufen.
Morgen noch mal mit den Versicherungen bzgl. Autos reden- das wirklich englischsprachige Personal ist extrem rar.
Mit dem Makler hatte ich Glueck- Dutch- am 16. habe ich die Wohnung.
Mit Gaestezimmern. 
Mittelfristig dann ein Boot- Fibramar oder so aehnlich heissen die- schaue morgen mal beim Angelhoeker, der hat so ein Ding.
Eine Nummer groesser, fuer offenen Atlantik, wird in Azenha gebaut. Foddos folgen, habe seit eben nen Netbook mit Kartenleser:vik:
Muss mal vom Gas- bin in Rente, und nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bzgl. der Versicherung der Kaleschen muss ich, denke ich, in einem groesseren Ort mal zum Versicherer.
 War heute viermal, davon zweimal mit Termin, erfolglos beim Versicherungshoeker.  Nach dem vierten akademischen Warteviertelstuendchen habe ich nicht mal die Tuer zugeschmissen oder jemanden beleidigt- Altersmilde.
 Projektleitung hier waere sicher bewusstseinserweiternd:m.
 Jegliche Erwerbsarbeit, schon gar Selbststaendigkeit, lasse ich mal.
 Gibt ja genug andere Beschaeftigung.


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bilder, falls das Hochladen klappt.
Die Kalesche hinter der Duene, noerdlich von hier, und die neue Heimatstadt.


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

my home is my castle


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ein bescheidenes, spaetes Fruehstueck, und ein 20ft. Atlantikboot aus Azenha do mar.


----------



## LAC (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, schöne garnelen hast du dir gemacht - hast die geschossen - jetzt glaubst du ist der bescheuert, nein ich meine günstig gekauft. Passt aber zur harpue.|supergri
 Ist das ein boot für den atlantic  oder ist das der Name vom bootshersteller. Damit kannst du natürlich angeln aber immer schon in landnähe und schön den wetterbericht vorher 
 sich anschauen.
 Hier mal zur Information - zwei filchen, wenn das Meer sich mal aufbäumt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQoQt7P_6UY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXxNZcXN3I


----------



## Jose (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

lieb volker - die basics in portugal lauten 'talvez', 'amanha', 'em lisboa'.

sind wie tolkiens ants: hastig geht gar nicht...

ein wundervolles land, das dem größten hektiker 'vida' lehrt.

zappel nicht.


----------



## JasonP (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Juhu, die ersten Fotos...
Dann warten wir jetzt mal gespannt auf die ersten fische |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



JasonP schrieb:


> Juhu, die ersten Fotos...
> Dann warten wir jetzt mal gespannt auf die ersten fische |supergri


 


 Er angelt doch gar nicht.


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Da macht Euch mal wenig Gedanken.
Lieber drei Tage beobachten, als drei Minuten sinnlos fischen.


----------



## Jose (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Da macht Euch mal wenig Gedanken....



danke für das "absolvo".
warte auf den "über 15 pfund" oder die news aus belize.
immer offen für jeden schlenker im leben.
aber auch erheitert über typische fracasos.


nach sieben jahren portugal denk ich mir:
mais um [stu..id], vamos ver.

fang erst mal ein paar peixe aranhas, bevor dir portugal projektleitermäßig aus den händen gleitet.

aber keine angst: bislang bist du turista...


auch mit punto


----------



## W-Lahn (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Heute gab es Fisch- Aesche und Dorade- nicht gekauft:m
> Harpune ist nicht trivial- da war doch was mit Lichtbrechung an der Oberflaeche|kopfkrat
> Behoerden und Banken sind hier speziell. Da geht der Tag flott ergebnislos rum.
> Zwischen den Aeschen schwamm noch dickeres- keine Delfine- ich habe zumindest eine Stelle fuer Barsche gefunden, eindeutig identifiziert, sicher ueber 3 Kilo.
> ...



Hast du die Äsche/Dorade geschossen, geangelt oder geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Geschenkt, mehr kann ich doch nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker,#h

 endlich näherst Du dich der Realität. |supergri :m


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Zumindest ein Nutzer hier erkennt meine Inkompetenz.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Zumindest ein Nutzer hier erkennt meine Inkompetenz.


 

 Dafür kennen wir uns ja auch lange genug persönlich.:m


----------



## bennyhill (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Zumindest ein Nutzer hier erkennt meine Inkompetenz.


*Ausgezeichnet!!! Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Heilung...*


----------



## LAC (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
Lass dich nicht fertig machen - selbst wenn du sie geschenkt bekommen hast, dann ist es ein guter fang, denn wer bekommt schon als turist was geschenkt - da muss man besondere fähigkeiten besitzen - ich glaube du hast eine portugiesische marktfrau mit deinen worten und charm verzaubert. Sie hat dich bewundert - und innerlich gedacht, lecker, dieser junge frische und gut aussehende mann, so redegewannt und seine muskeln, hart wie krupp stahl und seine augen - ohhhhh, ich darf nicht hinschauen, da hat sie dir als gegenleistug für die blicke, einfach eine meeräsche geschenkt und gedacht hoffentlich kommt er morgen wieder.
Hast du nicht ihr worte gehört? 
Sie hat noch hinter dir her gebrüllt - morgen zeige ich dir meinen wolfsbarsch.

Volker, ich würde nicht nach portugal auswandern, denn du kannst mit dem boot und dicke fische fangen im atlantik kein geld machen - das ist ein schönes teures hobby - aber kohle kannst du damit nicht machen - so sehe ich das. Durchleuchte mal die zielgruppe d.h. die menschen, von denen du glaubst, mit denen könntest du ein geschäft machen - egal was du machst - wovon du dein lebensunterhalt bestreiten kannst.
Ist es nicht einfachen als ingenieur einen guten arbeitsplatz zu finden, das ist doch einfacher - immerhin bist du ingenier und warst schon produktmanager - es ist jedoch arbeit, denn von nichts kommt nichts.
Willst du jetzt selbständig werden und produktmanager für die angler spielen, indem du ihnen die wolfsbarsche besorgst. Machen das nicht schon drei portugiesen in der hafenkneipe, die immer besoffen sind, weil die angler sie hoch leben lassen, damit sie angelgeschichten erzählen.
Ich sage dir - dein plan mit den angelfahrten ist in meinen augen nur fernsehreif - du solltest die idee verkaufen - sie begleiten dich dann drei jahre - auch wenn deine idee nicht realisiert wird - du bist dann auch noch ein schauspieler.
Jedenfalls hättest du drei lustige jahre, die finanziert werden, wenigsten unterstützt und wenn du erst mal im fernsehen bekannt bist, dann rasseln ständig von frauen anfragen über facebook rein, - es sind groupies, ein fanclub wird sich bilden, neue freundschaften entstehen und alle suchen den kontakt zum volker - the brancini king 
Was willst du mehr - da träumen einige von.







.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

no volker, no fish, no nothing.
estou preocupado...


----------



## LAC (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jose,
 ich glaube die marktfrau hat ihn mitgenommen und ich freue mich schon über den erlebnisbericht.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ja, so wird das nix.

aber beschäler in portugal - ich kann mir schlimmeres vorstellen.

die "über 15 pfund" kommen dann mit der zeit bei der mama auffe hüfte.
und er geht ab und an sarginhos zuppeln.
wenn er darf :m


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ihr macht Euch zu viele Sorgen.
Laeuft doch alles.
Nur will hier kaum jemand das wirkliche Leben, sondern Fangerfolge lesen.
Die kommen, ganz sicher.
Was die Kollegen aus PT hier beim Klippenfischen wagen, ist nicht ohne.
Nie und nimmer sowas.
Bringe der Tage das Mobil in die deutsche Halle, Steuer und Versicherung sind ohne Nutzung zu teuer.
Ein Boot muss mittelfristig her, aber nicht im Winter.
Der Muendungsbereich des Mira ist gemacht fuer Fliegenfischen im Salzwasser, vor 15 Jahren in Maine auf Striper war das aehnlich.
Vermutlich ticken die hiesigen Barsche nicht ganz anders, als die Nordamerikaner.
Ohne Boot mit der Wurfweite aber Nonsens.
Wenn man den ganzen Kram von Stippen zu Salzwasser- Fliegenfischen mal durch hat, ist der Rueckweg nicht ohne.
Bin offen, was bringt, bringt.
Die Illusion, viele Ideen zu klauen, ist gestorben.
Stellen, vielleicht, aber Methoden nicht.
Was ich in den Monaten hier sah, unterscheidet sich deutlich von der nordeuropaeischen Sportfischerei.
Ist halt Neuland, und macht Spass.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ihr macht Euch zu viele Sorgen.
> Laeuft doch alles.
> 
> *gut zu wissen
> ...



ist halt SÜDland  - dein NEUland.

gute erkenntnis, estrangeiro


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Fliege kann in salzigem Klarwasser sehr effektiv sein- da hat man aber Probleme mit Gegenwind und schweren Sinkschnueren. Da hilft dann abends nur noch der Ruf fuer den Whisky .Gedachte Eiskuehler fuer die Fingergelenke. War 10 weight, fast sinker. Dafuer gab es aber auch Maine- Hummer:l.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

irgendwie autistisch, der trööt

oder kryptisch. pode ser...


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kryptisch, Autismus, schraeg- alles Freunde, meine!


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

22Uhr


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

...und nobbi gibt einen an die glocke


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nobby, seicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jep meinte ja auch Glasen
 was je nach Wache 3:30, 7:30, 11:30, 15:30, 19:30 oder 23:30 Uhr bedeuten kann.


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Sorgen habt Ihr,
den 3,2 Tonner nach einem Vierteljahr back home, und neue Wohnung.
Speziell.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

marea vacia (oder eben baixa-mar), lua cheia

was machste denn jetzt vorm rechner?


----------



## volkerm (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

liebe mails schreiben. die boesen kommen immer, Herbert!


----------



## LAC (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, ich sehe gerade das bei dir das licht noch brennt, tagsüber bist du ja voll unterwegs, die angelei mit der fliegenrute ist nicht viel anders in den nordischen ländern, in hvide sande fangen sie alle fische im salzwasser auch mit der fliege und den wind haben wir auch und bald sogar eis, dann gehen sie eisangeln - das kennt man nicht in portugal.
Ich hoffe, der thread stirbt nicht, wenn du jetzt unterwegs bist und richtung deutschland fährst. Berichte immer von den tankstellen was du erlebt hast und spiele mit offene karten, teile uns es mit, wenn du eine anhalterin mitnimmst. Kleiner ratschlag, erzähle ihr etwas vom wolfsbarsch in portugal und frag sie leise, ob sie dir mal den wolfsbarsch zeigen könnte - du berichtest dann später was gelaufen ist.
Wann geht es denn los?


----------



## Jose (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> liebe mails schreiben. die boesen kommen immer, Herbert!




sicher nicht verkehrt - was fisch angeht: vollmond und ebbe (also rumturnen wo's sonst nur wasser gibt), das war für mich immer DIE erfolgreichste robalo-zeit. ok., mit deinem anspruch- ich habs nur bis 6,5 pfund geschafft.

los, alter, ans wasser :m


----------



## Filipecar (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker falls ein boot dir eignen wilst um in offenes Meer zu fahren dan erst infos, erst ab Klasse 4 darfst du raus 
Klasse 4 bis 20 Seemeilen
Schein PL aber nur 10 Meilen

Ich habe aus der Sportfischerei ein Beruf gemacht, mit ein Kleines boot
fische meistens im Rio Sado auf Doraden,Wolfsbarsche und Tintenfische und wass ich in "€/s" mache werdet ihr nicht glauben, und brauche nicht aus den Sado raus zu fahren
(habe hier in AB schon etwas davon gezeigt) allerdings als anfänger ist das etwas schwerig den man muss jede mänge an erfahrung haben.

FC


----------



## LAC (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Filipecar
 ....................... allerdings als anfänger ist das etwas schwerig den man muss jede mänge an erfahrung haben.

FC[/QUOTE]

Flilipecar, zwischen hobby und beruf trennen sich welten und als anfänger, was soll ich dazu sagen - das wort sagt genug.


----------



## Filipecar (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Biete um entschuldigung, PL=Patrao Local.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Auratas







Mit der Angelrute ein riesen spass

FC


----------



## Filipecar (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mehr davon...






Keine riesen, aber fische um den 3, 4 und 6 pfd 15 €= kg:vik:
an guten Tagen bis 44 davon.:l,€€€€€

FC


----------



## Filipecar (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ab und zu auch mal ein par Sargus diplodus






FC


----------



## Filipecar (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Und hier lebe/angle ich...

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By9WTnMSt6AleVdWTGZnNmRqZUE/edit

FC


----------



## Filipecar (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Und hier lebe/angle ich...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By9WTnMSt6AleVdWTGZnNmRqZUE/edit
> 
> FC



Damit kan man ja den Volker besser verstehen.

FC


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Damit kan man ja den Volker besser verstehen.
> 
> FC


 


 Tut mir leid, gelingt mir immer noch nicht.#d


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Gestern war es so weit- deja-vu; Kuhglocken, am portugiesischen Atlantik#c. Schwarzes, grosses Tier- Hund; von der bis dahin durchaus fuer gut befundenen Chefin das Surfshops.
Manchmal#q.
Die Lokalitaet ist jedenfalls richtig. Angelzeitung gekauft- Fangbilder. 5 Gehminuten von meiner Wohnung, sofort erkannt.
2.5 und 5,6 Kilo.
Fliege die Woche nochmal nach D.
Muss eine K-maxxi xxl CE- Kat C mitnehmen. Und den Punto, ungebremst duerfte der das leichte Boot gerade so ziehen duerfen. Ladegeraet vergessen#qMelde mich gleich nochmal.


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

War beim oertlichen Yamaha- Partner. Superpreis- meinte er.
30% billiger in D. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich so daemlich wirke#c.
Das Womo lasse ich hier, und melde es ab.
Stelle ich dann zur Vermietung, aber vor den Osterferien tut sich da vermutlich nix. Falls das alte Ding niemand mieten will, verkaufe ich.
Falls alles scheitert, bekomme ich fuer das Geld ein Mobilhome- so ein Ding, wo die Amis millionenfach drin leben.
Dauerstandplatz auf dem Campingplatz- dann faellt Miete auch noch weg.
Der Stausee Santa Clara soll laut Aussage der Handy- Ladenchefin voller Fisch sein. Wobei- da muessen auch noch andere Raeuber als Black Bass unterwegs sein. Hier belastbare Infos zu bekommen, ist ein Problem. Rapalla durchschleppen wird Erleuchtung bringen. 
Irgendwer muss doch die Unmengen Kleinkarpfen kurzhalten- und bei unbewirtschafteten Gewaessern stellt sich immer Gleichgewicht ein- zumal der Teich knapp so alt wie ich ist.
Habe heute auf der Karte ganz hier in der Naehe noch einen Stausee gefunden.
Suche ich erst gar nicht nach Infos, und nehme Kajak und Rapala. Muss eh wieder bissl Sport treiben.
Den Punto werde ich mittelfristig fuer einen 4x4 in Zahlung geben. So ein oller Pickup mit Holzbretter- Ladeflaeche ist cool. Irgendwo muss ich ja auch mit den stinkigen Benzintanks hin.


----------



## LAC (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Mehr davon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filipecar, wenn ich deine postings lese und auch dein heim sehe, dann verstehe ich volker, der blüht dann auf und da er ja rechnen kann, könnte er bei 44 goldbrassen am tag, auch wenn sie nur 1 kg wiegen, bei 15 euro das kg, locker am tag 660 euro machen. Dafür kann man schon mal den beruf als ingenieur am nagel hängen und "angler" werden. Das sind rund 18.000 euro im monat und wenn er dann noch einen europäischen thunfisch fängt, dann kommen nochmal 5.000 und mehr euros dazu. Was will man mehr, hinzu kommen noch die ganzen anderen arten, die zwar nicht so viel geld bringen, aber auch verkauft werden können und wenn er dann noch ein spezi wird auf wolfsbarsch und ihn richtig behandelt, dass keine schuppen fehlen und er keine druckstellen hat, dann klopfen alle gourmet läden bei ihm an, und wollen nur noch fisch vom volker.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sie ihn schlachten, weil er dann eine konkurrenz wird und den einheimischen anglern den fisch weg fängt. Die wollen ja auch millionär werden, jedenfalls wünsche ich ihm, daß er im kreise dieser jungs aufgenommen wird und in der hafenkneipe wolfsbarsch gespräche - bei schlechtem wetter - führen kann, bei wein, weib und gesang.

Wobei ich mir auch sorgen mache, denn diese euphorische schwärmerei und was er alles bewegt und uns mitteilt, dies und das, hin und her, macht mir große sorgen, denn es wirkt auf mich als ein zeichen von ausgebranntheit, denn die symptome beginnen mit idealistischer begeisterung und endet bei psychosomatischen störungen - es ist keine krankheit sonden gilt als problem der lebensbewältigung - man nennt es kurz "burnout-syndrom".
Das wünsche ich ihm wirklich nicht - sondern dicke wolfsbarsche.


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, danke fuer das Mitgefuehl. Aber wegen burnout bin ich ja hier, damit es besser wird.
 Nur kann ich meine Herangehensweise an Projekte ja nicht so schnell aendern.
 Beobachten, analysieren, Wege finden- dann geht es ran.
 Das leichte muss ich wieder lernen.
 Auch dafuer bin ich hier.
 Heute war wieder Organisationstag. Flug nach D, mit Kreditkarte.
 War wieder kein Prob.
 Einzelheiten lasse ich aus- es war ein ganzer Tag fuer je ein Bus- und Flugticket.
 Jedenfalls passt die Oertlichkeit.
 Hier kann ich mit Fliege, Spinne, und leichtem Zeug allgemein rund ums Jahr fischen.
 Als Wasserfahrzeug reicht vorerst das Kajak.
 Wir werden sehen- zum Fischen muss die Birne frei sein.
 Wohnung, Strom, Wasser, dann wirds.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Wir werden sehen- zum Fischen muss die Birne frei sein...



bislang birne offensichtlich nicht frei.

hör auf otto und verinnerlich endlich die portugiesischen schlüsselwörter: 'talvez' & 'amanha'.

there's a moral somewhere...


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Und exakt das geht am schnellsten, wenn ich mich selbst kuemmere. Auch Selbsterkenntnis:m.
 Die Notwendigkeiten geregelt, dann kann ich auch easy.
 Rechtfertigung fuer das ist doch Unsinn, ist doch pragmatisch bei der Lebenskuerze|kopfkrat.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Und exakt das geht am schnellsten, wenn ich mich selbst kuemmere. Auch Selbsterkenntnis...



schweizer präzision und deutsche tugend und träume von *** haben in P einen namen: fracasso.


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Welchen Namen, Herbert, hat dann Toleranz fuer Menschen in PT, die es nicht im D-,CH- sondern individuellem Stil machen?
 Denen Schubladen fremd sind?
 Ablehnung kenne ich aus Nordeuropa genug.
 Fuehlt sich hier toleranter an.


----------



## Jose (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

hatten wir ja schon, Volker: egal wie weit die reise geht, man nimmt sich immer mit. 
(meine) liebe zu portugal entspringt eben dem talvez & amanha - den kontrapunkten zu alemannischen tugenden.

mit denen können die portugiesen prima leben - fühlt sich nicht nur toleranter an.

ich wünsch dir ja alles, was du dir vorstellst.
klingt für mich aber, ganz individuell, nach "plantagen in der wüste".

bist ein busy businessman, so scheints mir, fasziniert von "südsee-romantik" und dem gedanken: "da muss doch mehr draus zu machen sein"

fracasso sag ich: mit glück erfolgreich gescheitert: der herzinfarkt, der burn-out, diesmal eben auf "portugiesisch".

noch ein zauberwort gefällig? tranquilo!

mach dir ein besseres leben. lass dir zeit. ZEIT!

ps: ja, meine schubladen..., sind angefüllt mit 7 jahren portugal und liebsten menschen und reich gescheiterten. hab so viele träume gesehen und platzen erlebt.

geh fischen.
werd portugiese.


----------



## LAC (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker

 ich kann nichts mehr dazu sagen - möchte ich zwar gerne, aber ich habe angst etwas falsches zu posten - da ich nicht das wissen besitze, was ist der richtig weg für dich, wenn ein mensch so angeschlagen ist, wie du es bist. Ich ziehe jedoch den hut, dass du farbe bekannt hast, als ich das "burnout" syndrom angeschnitten habe. 

 Ich kenne mich nicht aus, auch wenn einige wissenschaftler über mich schreiben, daß ich schamanenhafte züge hätte und visioräre gedanken - jedoch wundere ich mich auch oft, da ich sehr schnell was erkenne - kann aber nicht sagen warum - sollen aber künstler so an sich haben..
 Medizinisch kann ich nichts sagen und rein gefühlsmäßig glaube ich, dass dir dieser 15 pfd wolfsbarsch das "rückgrat" bricht, da du dich selbst fertig machst indem du 15 pfd schon angegeben hast und glaubst durch untersuchungen und hin und her fliegt er dir am haken. Du solltest dich erfreuen, wenn überhaupt einer am haken hängt und nicht denken - wenn ich ein kanu habe und eine feder im haar, bin der häuptling und mache damit das große geschäft.
 So sehe ich es - ich glaube, dass dieser 15 pfd wolfsbarsch dir etwas über den kopf wachsen wird und du später darunter gewaltig leidest, da ein fehlschlag eintritt.
 Du würdest sofort eine anerkennung finden - wenn du ohne geld mal ein halbes jahr lang in einer großstadt auf der straße leben würdest - dann bist du mit den heimatlosen auf gleicher ebene und du wirst sofort bewundert - dass baut auf, denn wenn einer etwas wissen möchte von einem anderen - dann sagt er, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wir haben unter uns einen der ist professor - das ist der volker, den solltest du fragen, der kennt sich aus und kann alles. 
 Glaube es mir, das baut auf, denn du findest anerkennng und bist dann der größte in den kreisen und dann steigst du aus den kreisen aus und ganz langsam auf, da du ein buch schreibst, wird ein bestseller, wenn du etwas anders im briefstil arbeitest, wie hier im thread.
 Ich emfehle dir ein buch für Manager zu schreiben z.b.:  Gossengeschichten- ein jahr mit der wahrheit gelebt.


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert und Otto,
Ihr habt beide reichlich recht, und danke für die offenen Worte.
Grundsätzlich ist all das Tun ein Selbstfindungstrip.
Aus dem Fenster in Nordhessen in den Novemberhimmel schauend, war zumindest die Ortswahl richtig.
Ein Problem, dessen ich mir bewusst bin, ist die Notwendigkeit zur Änderung von Verhaltensweisen, die offensichtlich krank mach(t)en.
Einfach ist das nicht, aber immerhin kann ich schon ehrgeizfrei neben einem Meeräschenschwarm in der Sonne liegen.
Ab sofort werde ich Krankheiten hier nicht mehr thematisieren.
Und Otto- geoutet habe ich mich nicht, solch ein Thema sollte nicht schamhaft verschwiegen werden.
Jürgen, den Brandbeschleuniger schicke ich per Post- im Flieger hätte das Probs geben können- brennbare Flüssigkeit- und das ist ernst gemeint.
All meine Fliegenruten sind da:lLoomis IMX in 6 und 8, für Wind und schwere Fälle die GMX 10. Das wird ein Spass!


----------



## LAC (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
wir wünschen dir doch nur das beste, jedenfalls ich  und ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn du in deiner ganzen organisation und wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, womit, wann, wo und wie kann ich den wolfsbarsch am haken bekommen uns gelegenlich mitteilst - hallo mädels und jungs, heute ist der tag gekommen, wo ich mir einen wolf-sbarsch gefangen habe.
 Das wäre super !

 Hast du schon eine wohnung oder noch das wohnmobil, und ist noch eine fußmatte frei zum schlafen,  ich glaube ich fliege mal darunter und besuche dich - so langsam kribbelt es mir in den händen, wenn ich die ganze vorbereitungsphase und organisation der expedition "15pfd wolfsbarsch" lese.

 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Volker
> wir wünschen dir doch nur das beste, jedenfalls ich  und ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn du in deiner ganzen organisation und wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, womit, wann, wo und wie kann ich den wolfsbarsch am haken bekommen uns gelegenlich mitteilst - hallo mädels und jungs, heute ist der tag gekommen, *wo ich mir einen wolf-sbarsch gefangen habe.
> *Das wäre super !


 

 Otto,

 warten wir doch nicht auf den Wolfsbarsch. Selbst die Fangmeldung einer Sardine wäre doch schon toll.


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

In Nordhessen gibt es keine Wölfe#d.
Bin derzeit bei Mama. Nach dem Mittagessen geht es Ri. Südwesten.
Ihr seid ungeduldig, das ist eine Auswanderung mit allen Konsequenzen.
Schnell bin ich, aber erst kommt die Organisation, dann die Kür.


----------



## LAC (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
das ging aber schnell, fantastisch, denn bei mama ist es immer warm, die wird dich immer beschützen. 
 Einen wolf kann man sich auch in nordhessen fangen - drei tage nicht waschen und du hast einen, der dich beim laufen begleitet.
 Damit du in portugal nicht von der welt abgeschnitten bist und auch mal etwas lesen kannst - z.b. wie fange ich fische,
 würde ich mir fachliteratur von deutschland mitnehmen, nicht dass du nach drei jahren portugiesisch kannst aber keinen fisch gefangen hast, weil die bücher nicht bebildert waren.


----------



## erdmaus100 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> In Nordhessen gibt es keine Wölfe#d.
> Bin derzeit bei Mama. Nach dem Mittagessen geht es Ri. Südwesten.
> Ihr seid ungeduldig, das ist eine Auswanderung mit allen Konsequenzen.
> Schnell bin ich, aber erst kommt die Organisation, dann die Kür.



Das könnte man fast denken... Ich verfolge diesen trip und man könnte meinen dass ich noch nie ein interessanteren roman gelesen hätte würde ich nicht wissen dass du das alles selbst erlebt hast 

Und der 15 Pfund wolfsbarsch ist ja vielleicht ein innerer Ansporn für unseren lieben @Volkerma und man weiss ja noch nicht ob es ein happy End ist oder nicht. Ob die Überschrift nur ein Ansporn ist ob es nachher heißt "so jetzt reichts hab ticket beim Flughafen geholt heute abend noch angeln und morgen Sachen packen und ab nach Hause. Hab halbes Jahr gefischt. nichts ausser n paar aeschen gefangen vielleicht heute abend noch was dann ab nach Hause" und im nächsten Text heißt es dann " wolfsbarsch  ich hab nen wolfsbarsch. Morgen umweltschutzamt angellizenz verlängern. Flug stornieren Woche auf dem Campingplatz bleiben. Mich hat die Freude am fischen gepackt. Morgen ist der See leer. alle hol ich mir an die Angel" oder es heißt "geb auf. Hab genug von Portugal ab nach Spanien Bossi negro angeln. Morgen geht der flug nach ab auf die Kanaren nach la Palma und dann prasseln die Fische. Lizenz schon geholt angelschein und Waschmaschine so wie angelkoffer passten grad so ins reisegepaeck. one way ticket werd mich da ansiedeln. Hab schon spanische Papiere und n nettes Haus." 


Man muss sich halt überraschen lassen und darf nicht bei spannenden Storys ungeduldig werden.

LG Erdmaus100

Und ma ganz im ernst: wem die "Chroniken des volkerma und seiner portugalreise" nicht gefallen der soll sagen was er auszusetzen hat und das in etwas mögliches zusammenfassen. Man kann nich sagen "nun fang ma deinen vermaledeiten wolfsbarsch" und am nächsten Tag hat man einen. So was braucht Zeit und Geduld. Unser @volkerma kann auch nicht zaubern. Selbst wenn er es noch so gerne würde... Vielleicht um einem von euch ein wenig mehr Realitätssinn und Geduld zu geben. (natürlich würde er es nur für gute Zwecke einsetzen)[emoji6] [emoji106] [emoji1] 
Aber selbst wenn er wollte er kann es nicht eben so wenig wie wir alle und deswegen sollten wir uns das ganze wie ein eigenes Erlebnis mitfühlen und sollten uns in ihn versetzen und mit ihm fiebern. Wir können nicht zaubern. Eben so wenig wie wir (wer vielleicht in letzter Zeit Nachrichten gehört hat weiss was ich mein) den Lander philae auf die andere Seite des Kometen teleportieren damit er wieder Sonne bekommt. Wir müssen sehen was die Realität uns bringt, müssen uns beteiligen, müssen mit machen und dürfen nicht an allem rumnörgeln, so sehr ich auch das Gesetz der Meinungsfreiheit und gleichberechtigung schätze. Wir können viel sagen aber wir können nicht ändern was geschehen ist. Ich hoffe einige verstehen was ich meine.[emoji6]


----------



## LAC (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ erdmaus100 

 Ich freue mich, das du diesen interessanten thread verfolgst und er dich irgendwie berührt hat, jedenfalls so, daß du ihn mit deinem posting bereicherst. Nun sind deine zeilen voller ideen und ich versuche dich zu verstehen - kann dich jedoch noch nicht richtig einordnen, da du noch verborgen in deinem erdloch sitzt, wie halt solch ein erdmäuschen ist.
 Nun komm mal raus aus dem loch und gebe gas, damit du auf hundert kommst, damit wir hier was lesen -  ich glaube es wird dann richtig spannend.
 Nicht das der tag kommt, wo volker dich infiziert hat und du nach einiger zeit sagst, jetzt wandere ich aus und besuche volker, damit wir endlich den wolfsbarsch fangen - ich will ihn endlich mal sehen.
 Volker ist jetzt bei mama und informiert sich über die alten hessischen traditionsgerichte, damit er preiswert übern winter kommt.
 Duckefett ist angesagt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo Erdmaus, #h

 toll, dass du dich mit den Problemen von Volkerma identifizieren kannst. #6
 Leider ist es zumindest für mich schwer deine Worte einzuordnen. 
 Da es keine Vorstellung gibt, da vermute ich mal, dass es einen qualifizierten Hintergrund (Psychologe)?) für deine Gedankengänge gibt.:m
 Ich selbst kenne und schätze Volkerma seit etlichen Jahren, habe mir aber noch nie zugetraut, seine Gedanken so präzise einzuordnen, Glückwunsch.


----------



## erdmaus100 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@LAC @j.Breithardt
Ich möchte damit ausdrücken dass wir nicht Tatsachen rumnörgeln sollten sondern sich an ihnen erfreuen sollten und wenn einem was nich passt soll man es in realistischer Darstellung schreiben das unser volker auch was ändern kann und nicht sinnlose Kritik bekommt. 

@j.breithardt nein es gibt bei mir keinen hochqualifizierten Hintergrund (bin weder Psychologe noch irgendetwas anderes in dieser Richtung) sondern hab halt meine eigenen Gedanken die meistens auf einer Sache basieren aber für manche recht schwer verstehbar sind.






Ich hab jetzt noch ma die eine Sache fals die jemand nicht verstanden hat etwas besser unterteilt.(ob wohl ich denke das die meisten verständnisschwierigkeiten  bei dem anderen teil vorkommen)






Und der 15 Pfund wolfsbarsch ist ja vielleicht ein innerer Ansporn für unseren lieben @Volkerma und man weiss ja noch nicht ob es ein happy End ist oder nicht.
 Ob die Überschrift nur ein Ansporn ist ob es nachher heißt:

 "so jetzt reichts hab ticket beim Flughafen geholt heute abend noch angeln und morgen Sachen packen und ab nach Hause. Hab halbes Jahr gefischt. nichts ausser n paar aeschen gefangen vielleicht heute abend noch was dann ab nach Hause"

 und im nächsten Text heißt es dann

 " wolfsbarsch  ich hab nen wolfsbarsch. Morgen umweltschutzamt angellizenz verlängern. Flug stornieren Woche auf dem Campingplatz bleiben. Mich hat die Freude am fischen gepackt. Morgen ist der See leer. alle hol ich mir an die Angel"


 oder es heißt 

"ich geb auf. Hab genug von Portugal ab nach Spanien Bossi negro angeln. Morgen geht der flug nach ab auf die Kanaren nach la Palma und dann prasseln die Fische. Lizenz schon geholt angelschein und Waschmaschine so wie angelkoffer passten grad so ins reisegepaeck. one way ticket werd mich da ansiedeln. Hab schon spanische Papiere und n nettes Haus." 


Man muss sich halt überraschen lassen und darf nicht bei spannenden Storys ungeduldig werden.


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

zum besseren verständnis: es ist eine sehr junge denkweise.



erdmaus100 schrieb:


> Liebe Angler
> 
> Ich bin 13 und möchte in SH einen Angelschein machen!
> Würde gerne wissen ob da gleichaltrige wie ich sitzen oder eher nur erwachsene
> ...


----------



## erdmaus100 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Stimmt[emoji6]


----------



## LAC (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ erdmaus100
nun hat dich unser bordie jose ausgegraben, hatte ich doch recht mit dem erdmäuschen und ich freue mich, daß du mit deinen jungen jahren dieses hier alles liest und dich aktiv beteiligst - daraus lernt man, denn es ist nicht gut, wenn du zur falschen zeit auswanderst denn zwischen gedanken und realität, trennen sich oft grenzen - wenn man fische im kopf hat. 
Betrachte dieses bitte nicht negativ, denn der druck unserer heutigen leistungsgesellschaft ist schon gewaltig und nicht jeder wird damit fertig. Diesen druck kann man auch nicht vergleichen, mit dem druck im darm der mit gegendruck und ein tönchen verschwunden ist. Dieser druck macht einen -ohne das die person es selbst merkt- systematisch fertig, bis der druck so groß wird, dass der knall kommt. Ich hoffe, du lernst daraus, denn ich wünsche dir nicht einen burnout.
Nun kenne ich volker gut und wir haben zusammen schon reichlich gespräche geführt-er ist ein hochbegabter mensch und seinen wolfsbarsch, den er als headline angekündig hat, d.h. der kampf, der kommt noch - momentan schildert er uns nur die vorbereitungsphase. 
Sein momentaner fisch, wo er noch mit zu kämpfen hat, ist viel dicker - das ist die drückende luft der welt. 
Das gute ist, er weis wer sein kopf bewegt, da kommen reichlich gedanken auf um eine ruhestellung zu bekommen, z.b. sich zu verstecken bis hin zu volkers idee, in aller ruhe einen wolfsbarsch fangen.
Das ist super, wenn er ihn dann selbst zubereitet und sich damit stärkt bzw. dabei noch schöne stunden verbringt inden er eine frau einladet, da er ja 15 pfd schwer ist.

Dafür muss man nicht auswandern und noch boote kaufen, um reichlich wolfsbarsche zu landen, die dann alle verkauft werden, damit der rubel rollt. 
Ich empfehle ihm dieses nicht, denn es kann sein, dass der geangelte fisch an zu stinken fängt - weil er schneller gefangen wurde, als verkauft -  dann sind wir wieder bei der drückenden luft, da man sich dieses anders vorgestellt hat. 
Nicht dass man dann ganz durch dreht, da man sich dann noch mit werbespychologischen gedanken befassen muss, wie kann ich meine wolfbarsche vermarkten, das beherrscht volker noch nicht richtig, dieses erkenne ich an seiner  Headline, die zwar ein aufreißer ist, jedoch nicht hält was sie verspricht. 
 Das ist als wenn bananenduft in der erdbeerabteilung versprüht wird - das richt auch gut und man sucht vergeblich die bananen.
 Dieser thread ist in meinen augen ein sehr ernster, jedoch schmunzele ich da alles sehr lustig zu lesen ist - die organisation ist natürlich gewaltig und dann noch im süden europas, wo alles anders läuft. Die konmtaktpersonen denken sich, was willl der eigenlich hier bei uns, unser halbe familie ist in deutschland - weil sie die drückende luft in portugal nicht mehr aushalten konnten.


----------



## volkerm (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Maedels,

bin wieder in Milfontes. Nordeuropa muss ein einziger Teich sein, so hat das geschuettet unterwegs. Hier geht es:g.
Heute ist Ruhetag am Meer, jedoch ruhten unterwegs die Gedanken nicht- immerhin positive.
Otto, es faellt mir sehr schwer, aber an den schnoeden Mammon verschwende ich derzeit keine Gedanken.
40 Jahre waren doch genug|kopfkrat.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Sei froh, es gibt weitaus häßlichere Orte, wo man dann noch unglücklicher sein kann.


----------



## LAC (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, du machst das schon und mit der anrede liebe mädels, sehe ich dich, wie du vor mir stehst mit strahlenden augen und mir eine liebesgeschichte vom wolfsbarsch erzählst, den du gefangen hast - die anrede gefällt mir, du bist noch der alte.
 Da fällt mir ein, weil du mit liebe mädels beginnst, wusstest du, dass nicht weit von portugal entfernt, auf den kanaren z.b. teneriffa  die ganzen älteren damen, drei monate überwintern, sie verbraten die rente vom mann, der schon verstorben ist.  Die insel ist interessant und im febr. wird dort richtig - nach rio art - karneval gefeiert. Es ist ein meeting point, den du von portugal preiswert anfliegen kannst um ein blick zu wagen. Es ist ein ideales angelrevier und du kannst dort gut zuschlagen und dir einen dicken fisch fangen - du siehst doch gut aus. Wenn du lieber mit den wolfsarsch kämpfen willst in portugal, kann es sein, daß ich dich mal besuche komme und wir gehen einen tag zusammen angeln, denn ich kann kostenlos eine woche in porugal wohnen - nicht weit von dir entfernt  - dieses hat mir inge gesagt, als ich ihr deine wofsbarsch  geschichten von portugal erzählt habe,  wir können dort eine ferienwohnung bekommen - da der eigentümer mal bei uns kostenlos war.
 Wird nächstes jahr der fall sein und wenn ich sage ich komme, dann komme ich, denn gerade diese wörter stimmen nicht immer, wenn man sie dir ins ohr füstert. Wenn du mir dann einen ratschlag geben kannst, wie man in portugal den wolfsbarsch fängt, wäre das super.
 Ich hatte vor etwa zwei monate kein glück in kroatioen - obwohl mir ein einheischer profi gesagt hat, wo sie sind und wie er sie dort fängt. Bei mir lief nichts, einen tag habe ich es versucht mit boot, wobei ich auch mal nachts gangelt und richtig zugeschlagen habe - nicht im bett, sondern in 50 m tiefe ein congar von 1,8 m gefangen - sonst lief nichts in der woche, obwohl  ich ein boot gechartert hatte - war nicht (wie dein schiff) atlantik geeignet, obwohl es 180 PS hatte. Einmal musste ich richtig gas geben damit wir noch im trockenen einen hafen erreichten, da wir vor dem jugo ( ein gefährlicher wind) her gefahren sind. Also mach schön deine aufgaben und untersuche alles, wie man sie überlistet und fangen kann und wenn ich dann im frühjahr oder schon im winter komme, dann wird es lustig, mir ist es auch egal ob wir angeln gehe, können sicherlich auch freude mit den lieben Mädels bekommen, die dem land treu geblieben sind.


----------



## erdmaus100 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich war ma auf la Palma bei den Kanaren das is n echt schöner Ort echt zu empfehlen. Von Teneriffa mit Schiff und Flieger zu erreichen vom Festland mit Flieger Billiger als Teneriffa da nicht so berühmt


----------



## bennyhill (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Und ma ganz im ernst: wem die "Chroniken des volkerma und seiner portugalreise" nicht gefallen der soll sagen was er auszusetzen hat und das in etwas mögliches zusammenfassen. Man kann nich sagen "nun fang ma deinen vermaledeiten wolfsbarsch" und am nächsten Tag hat man einen. So was braucht Zeit und Geduld. 

Bei Volkermas *Selbsttherapie*-Trööt, kommt mir die alte, aber immer noch absolut gültige Auswanderregel in den Sinn 
"Wer in der Heimat (vorteil durch Kenntnisse der  Muttersprache,der Verwaltung,arbeitsmäsiges Umfeld usw.) scheiter, der scheitert im Ausland immer"
Im Moment deutet für mich alles auf eine weitere Bestätigung dieser Regel hin...


----------



## Andal (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das sehe ich anders. Wenn du mit dem Formenkreis Burnout/Depressionen belastet bist, dann ist für viele von uns genau dieser Ortswechsel oftmals die einzige Lösung. Weit weg von dem was auf die Seele drückt und endlich wieder frei "atmen" können. Leider weiß ich, wovon ich rede.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Menschen wie ich scheitern hoechstens an den vielen Mitmenschen, die das Leben schwer machen.
Wohnung habe ich jetzt, Strom, Wasser, Gas, kommende Woche TV, Internet, Telefon. 2 Gaestezimmer sind auch vorhanden.
Otto, ich habe mir mal eine portugiesische Meeresangelzeitung gekauft. Guter Artikel ueber den Zusammenhang Sandaal und Barsche.
Scheint wie bei den Ostsee- Mefos. Finde den Sandaal, dann hast Du den Barsch.
Sonnenschein, Polbrille, Kajak und wenig Wind- dann finde ich die, wenn es hier welche gibt.
Aber wird es geben. Nur scheinen die hiesigen wesentlich groesser als die noerdlichen zu sein- dann sollte man sie fangen koennen. Vielleicht mit kleinen Fliegen?
Jetzt ist ja alles organisiert, nen Postkasten, eine gescheite Matratze und einen Elektro- Radiator noch, und ein dekadenter Fernsehapparat, Radio-CD. Umsiedlung erledigt.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> umsiedlung erledigt.



#6 #6 #6


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Umsiedlung erledigt.




dann jetzt ankommen 

und bleiben.


(kriegst TV? gibts die unsägliche "big show SIC" immer noch?)


----------



## LAC (20. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Und ma ganz im ernst: wem die "Chroniken des volkerma und seiner portugalreise" nicht gefallen der soll sagen was er auszusetzen hat und das in etwas mögliches zusammenfassen. Man kann nich sagen "nun fang ma deinen vermaledeiten wolfsbarsch" und am nächsten Tag hat man einen. So was braucht Zeit und Geduld.
> 
> Bei Volkermas *Selbsttherapie*-Trööt, kommt mir die alte, aber immer noch absolut gültige Auswanderregel in den Sinn
> "Wer in der Heimat (vorteil durch Kenntnisse der Muttersprache,der Verwaltung,arbeitsmäsiges Umfeld usw.) scheiter, der scheitert im Ausland immer"
> Im Moment deutet für mich alles auf eine weitere Bestätigung dieser Regel hin...



@ bennyhill, das kommt ganz drauf an von welcher seite du es siehst d.h. aus welchem land du kommst:q
Ich kenne ganz viele menschen, die kommen aus anderen ländern und beherrschen nicht die sprache und kommen ganz gut zurecht in dem neuen land - besser als zuhause. 
Das ist zwar gemein, was ich poste, aber da steckt viel wahrheit drin und teilweise wurden sie auch noch schlau gemacht, wie man an jeden taler vom staat kommt - oft kennen sie sich besser aus, wie einer aus dem eigenem land. Ein großteil dieser menschen steht dieses geld zu, jedoch sind auch einige dabei, die halt mit kriminellen machenschaften versuchen an dieses geld zu kommen.

Aber auch deinen zeilen sind richtig und inwischen können wir die untergänge schon im fernsehen begleiten. - denn wer im eigenem land nicht zurecht kommt, der hat große schwierigkeiten in anderen ländern, außer Roooobert und müllers milchschnitte und einige die ich kenne, die nicht genau wissen mehr wo sie wohnen, die haben einfach geld was sich vermehrt.:q
Das ist nicht die breite masse, die bleibt im lande und das nicht mehr zurecht kommen, das kann ganz schnell kommen und keiner kann sagen, das passiert mir nicht. 
Über nacht kann es kommen, da es viele gründe hat, diese kann durch krankheit oder arbeistverlust weil die firma in konkurs gegangen ist um nur zwei zu nennen, die liste ist groß, wobei der staat keinen staatsbürger verhungern lässt.

Sehe dass nicht so ernst, der volker hat ja kohle verdient und die wird er jetzt ganz langsam verbraten - und wenn er arbeitsunfähig geschrieben wurde, dann bekommt er noch das doppelte was die meisten menschen durch arbeit verdienen und als turist, so sehe ich ihn, ist er immer ein willkommener mann - da sie glauben der muss kohle haben, denn sein intensiver parfümgeruch riecht, wie unsere fisch ana vom markt - die Ana, die die wolfsbarsche verkauft und die schwimmt in geld.


Volker, danke für die pn - meine ist raus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Aber wird es geben. Nur scheinen die hiesigen wesentlich groesser als die noerdlichen zu sein- dann sollte man sie fangen koennen. Vielleicht mit kleinen Fliegen?


 Heringssystem mit kleinsten Fischstückchen langsam über den Sand ziehen.


----------



## volkerm (21. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Juergen,
Brandbeschleuniger geht gleich zur Post- styroporverpackt. Da hat die portugiesische Post etwas gutes erfunden.
Hier war drei Tage Dauerregen, und heftig.
Der Mira sieht aus wie Schlamm.
Dann kann ich jetzt in Ruhe den Hausstand aus den Autos in die Bude schaffen- selbst das ging tagelang nicht bei dem Regen.
Klima inside- das kennen Camper nach mehreren Regentagen. Schimmel fehlt noch...
Den ersten Regenschirm meines Lebens habe ich mir geleistet- Regenrinnen werden hier selten verbaut- nach dem dritten Rinnsal in den Nacken oder die Turnschuhe wird der haerteste Macho weich#q.


----------



## Jose (21. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

morgen ist sábado - vulgo big show sic- tag. was denn nu:
gibts das noch?


----------



## chrischan85 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Einfach nur geil!!! Besser als jedes Buch. Du lässt uns teilhaben an deinem Leben! Ich bin nicht so alt wie Du und habe bestimmt auch nicht so viel durch gemacht wie Du, aber ich kann mich so gut in dich hinein versetzen!  Ich würde dir am liebsten folgen in ein neues Leben. Von  vorne anfangen,  die Uhr auf Null stellen. Du hast meinen größten Respekt Volker!!!


----------



## LAC (22. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, in den südlichen ländern, da läuft alles anders auch das regenwasser, das wird ja kaum aufgefangen und so geleitet, das nichts passiert - das sucht sich schon einen weg. Als ich in kroatien war, da kam ein regenguß ruter, da standen alle autos unter wasser, sie standen alle auf einen parkplatz direkt am meer, der parkplatz war jedoch mit einer mauer eingefasst - in 10 Minuten wurde er ein schwimmingpool für autos. Unvorstellbar, was ich dort gesehen habe, schon vor 4o jahre ist mir dieses das erste mal in bubrovnik passiert, da stand in wenigen minuten die gesamte stadt unter wasser und aus der kanalisation, kam eine meter hohe wassersäule - die stadt hat ja auch ein stadtmauer und ist zum berg hin offen - ich lief bis zu den knien durchs wasser.
 So kann es auch in portugal sein und wenn ein richtiger orkan kommt, dann fallen die Lkw´s auf den parkplätzen um und einige autos schwimmen weg - man sieht es ja ständig in den medien. 
 Und das wird immer wilder. 
 Wünsch dir bei deiner einrichtung des neuen heimes  viel spaß, hattest du eine trailer mit für die ganzen sachen, oder hast du aus dem vollen geschöpft - alles neu gekauft und nur die sitze ausgebaut, damit sie dir die nicht klauen.


----------



## volkerm (22. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich habe da kaum was zum Einraeumen. Meine letzte Wohnung war das Mobil, und sooo viel passt da nicht rein
Bin etwas im Stress, plane den Bau eines Angelkatamarans. Diesmal aber in einer Garage- die Shetland war Aussenbaustelle, das gibt zu viele Pausen.
Brauche noch ein paar Tage zur Optimierung, einige Telefonate mit Bootsprofis, dann geht das los.
Einen 40HP Viertakter habe ich noch, E-Frontmotor noch nicht.
Dann muss ich noch rausfinden, welchen Status die Surfshop- Chefinnen haben. Die sehen aus:l
Jetzt muss ich erst zum Lieblingswirt- der hat einen deutschen Christstollen, selbstgebacken, bekommen. Der hilft mir sicher bzgl. Garage.
Der Angelgeraetehaendler hat ein Offshore- RIB. Fuer den Tagessatz rechnet sich das nie- ist aber bei den meisten Guides so.
Ausser bei den Amis, die rechnen realistisch.


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Heute war u.A. Brootbacken dran. Liest sich leicht, geht leicht. Fetten Sie das Backblech ein- kein Thema- mit Olivenoel. Leider verbrennt das bei niedrigen Temps. Das Brot habe ich mit ca. 80 Kilo Liftpower vom Blech bekommen.
 Nun, morgen muss es mit Oberhitze- gegrillten Sardinen schmecken. Gasgrill ist das Zauberwort. Oberhitze.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

amüsiert


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

*Dann muss ich noch rausfinden, welchen Status die Surfshop- Chefinnen haben. Die sehen aus:l
*

Volker,#h
ersetzt du bereits in diesem frühen Stadium dein Hirn durch ein anderes Körperteil?#q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich muss zugeben, anfangs irritierte mich der Trööt ein wenig und ich dachte mir auch, ja wo bleibt er denn, der Barsch? Langweilig!!!

Nun aber, da das eigentliche Thema, ich sag mal, "Umgang mit sich selbst" aus dem Sack ist, lese ich zunehmend gerne mit. In unserer Gesellschaft ist es ja zunehmend so, dem einzelnen die komplette Verantwortung zu geben für das was ihm widerfährt. Die Gründe für die "Störung" müssen dann in der eigenen Person liegen: Überidentifikation mit dem Job, Selbstdestruktion, große Sensibilität usw..., auf gut deutsch: Ich bin selbst schuld, wenn ich zusammenklappe. Einfach gehen ist feige, denn es ändert nichts an den persönlichen Defiziten. Wir haben eine Menge Therapeuten, Berater, Psychiatrien, die an dieser "Ich-Fokusierung" ne Menge Geld verdienen, indem sie dem "Patienten" immer wieder einbleuen, dass z.B. sein Burnout an IHM liegt. Und so wird halt versucht, Verhaltensmuster zu restrukturieren, zu modifizieren, die Kindheit aufzuarbeiten...
Ich weiß, von was ich rede, ich bin ja beruflich selbst ein solcher "Helfer". 

Aber es gibt eben noch die andere Ebene, und das ist eine politische bzw. soziologische. Wie viel Druck erträgt der Mensch? Mit wie vielen simultanen Reizen kommt der Mensch klar? Wie verbiegt das System die an sich gesunden und produktiven Gedanken, wie ist es, wie ein Zahnrädchen zu funktionieren...?
Allgemeine Ansicht: An dem großen Ganzen kann man eh nichts änderen, man kann nur sehen, wie man besser damit zurecht kommt bzw. sich anpasst. Das geht und funktioniert, bis die Anpassung so weit geht, bis man sich selbst verliert und dann macht es den großen Punch. Aber eines ist klar: Gehen IST eine Alternative, Duchatmen IST eine Alternative, faul sein und sein Geld verprassen IST eine Alternative. 
Wir Älteren, die alle irgendwie als Nachkriegsgeneration aufgewachsen sind, und sei es durch die Eltern, die die Armut noch erlebt haben, haben das aber als moralischen Grundsatz tief in uns verankert: DU MUSST ARBEITEN, DU MUSST PRODUKTIV SEIN usw...

Volker, vielleicht bist du grad am ausprobieren, was Freiheit tatsächlich bedeutet. Und dafür wünsche ich dir alles Beste!


----------



## Kauli11 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Du musst arbeiten,du musst produktiv sein,
scheint mir gerade in Deutschland das grosse Problem zu sein.

Die haben uns im laufe der Jahre diese Denkungsart eingetrichtert,sodaß wir meinen,ohne Stress geht es nicht.

In anderen Ländern läuft das alles entspannter ab und die Leute leben dort auch nicht schlechter als hier.

Volkerma,
ich wünsche dir für deine Gesundheit alles Gute.#h

Habe selber erlebt,wie jemand an der Arbeit und Verantwortunggefühl kaputtgegangen ist.


----------



## LAC (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Kohlmeise, 
 ich freue mich, daß du jetzt hier reingeflattert kommst. Nun bist du ein fachmann und als helfer, dieser von der gesellschaft geformten menschen, die den druck nicht verkraften können, glaube ich, dass du hier dein wissen einsetzen kannst.  Selbst bordie kauli hat dein wissen schon erkannt, der kennst sich auch aus.

 Nicht das es zu schwer für dich wird und du selbst vom gewicht zerdrückt wirst -immer schön aufpassen.
 Das gewicht ist gewaltig, das fängt im kleinen schon an, schon bei 15 pfund die angesagt sind  und ich sage als laie,  es ist nicht schlimm und es bricht nicht die welt zusammen, wenn daraus nur 2 pfd werden. Durch sein geschultes auge, hat er inzwischen ein ersatz gefunden,  die surfshop - chefinen, die haben sicherlich auch einige pfunde vor der brust und wer möchte nicht mal - bei dieser jahreszeit - zwischen den pfunden schwimmen - ich sage nicht nein.

 So ist das leben - wer aussteigt, steigt irgendwo ein.


 @ Volker 
 betreffend der boote, solltest du schon etwas genauer schauen, denn es ist wichtig was für ein boot du hast - das kann dein leben kosten. Nun fummle nicht noch rum und bau dir ein katamaran aus zwei baumstämme und du als flüchtlingsretter zwischen afrika und europa bekannt wirst, dann kommst du nicht mehr zu angeln. 
 Besorge dir, wenn es geht  ein RIB boot, es sind  sehr gute und sichere boote  - schlauchboot mit festrumpf - hat sehr gute fahreigenschaften - ist leicht und schnell.
 Du solltest nett zu den chefinnen vom surfchop sein. Sollte mal der fisch nicht beißen, dann beißen sicherlich einige hübsche mädchen an, weil du über den surfchop fahrten bekommen kannst. 
 Du bietest dann rundfahrten an und ziehst eine banane - wer drauf sitzen bleibt muss nicht zahlen - dann kannst du vollgas geben.
 Anschließend kannst du die mädels aus dem wasser ziehen - bei den netten fällst du ins wasser d.h. in ihren armen 
 Solltest jedoch beim fahren nach vorne schauen, und nicht nach den weibern, sonst läufst du noch auf. 
 Du bist jetzt noch jung, da geht es noch  - also gas geben ist angesagt.
 Gruß


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

So allgemein war das alleine weggehen, ganz einsam neu anfangen, der einzig richtige Weg.
In Familie, Partnerschaft, Gesellschaft wird man manipuliert.
In aller Regel im (finanziellen) Interesse Anderer.
Arbeiten muss ich noch, das fuehle ich.
Das Bootskonzept steht- Garagenbau mit einfachstem Werkzeug, weitgehend Baumarktmaterial und Faserverbundstoffen.
Zuerst baue ich einen Katamaran von 5 Meter fuer Binnengewaesser. Da kommen 20 PS dran, keine Batterie, kein Powertrim, kein Firlefanz.
Damit kann ich kostenguenstig mich hier einfischen.
Mit dem Kajak allein wird es nicht gehen. Wo ich hin muss, wegen der Sandaale, ist die tidenabhaengige Trennlinie zwischen Suess- und Salzwasser. Dort, im Brackwasser, ist die vermutlich biologisch produktivste Zone.
Zumindest habe ich das in Irland und auch Ruegen so beobachtet- warum sollte es hier anders sein.
Dumm ist halt, dass es am Rio Mira keine flussbegleitende Strasse gibt, nicht mal einen Radweg.
Man kommt nur auf dem Wasserweg hin, und das koennen viele km sein. Also ein halbwegs schnelles, sparsames Boot.
Arbeiten im Tourismusbereich liegt mir nicht- ich bleibe im technisch-kreativen.
Ein weitgehend autarkes, preisguenstiges Selbsthausbauprojekt habe ich schon vor Jahren entwickelt, das kann ich auch verfolgen.
Aber auch zur Vermarktung dieser Idee muss ich einen Prototyp bauen.
Das koennte in Portugal klappen; Kontakte zur Industrie habe ich noch, und koerperlich bin ich auch noch fit genug.
Kommendes Jahr.
Jetzt mache ich erstmal das WOMO verkaufsfertig, schaffe es nach Nordeuropa und verkaufe es dort.
Gleichzeitig meine restaurierte Shetland- Ballast abwerfen.
Dann zurueck nach PT, Boot bauen.


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

War eben nen Gasofen kaufen, die Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Bude ist erdrueckend. Statt 800W elektrisch heize ich jetzt 4200Propan.
Das mache ich Raum fuer Raum, dann lueften- gut ist.
Krank will ich nicht werden.
Die haben den Arbeitern hier boese mitgespielt. 500 Euro verdient man hier- Mindestlohn. Wo soll denn das noch hinfueheren? Irgendwann sind wir bei Sklavenhaltung 2.0.
Konsumentenkredite und Autoleasing kosten 15 bis 19% Zinsen im Jahr|bigeyes. Und die Banken kriegen die Kohle fast fuer lau von der EZB. 
Mittwoch muss ich der Surfmaus eine hessische Wurstspezialitaet bringen- Kuhglocke bekommt einen halben Eimer blutiges Rohfleisch:m.
Donnerstag bringe ich den Punto zum Flughafen Lisboa. Dann bringe ich das WOMO nach D- ebay.
Das  Werkzeug fuer das Boot geht zur Post- dann freue ich mich ueber ein Paket, wenn ich wieder da bin:vik:.
Erstwasserung sollte Silvester sein- da knallen die Korken.
Pink wird der Kahn:l
Dann geht der Zirkus mit CE- Zertifizierung los. Muss aber nicht unbedingt- gibt auch andere legale Wege.
Dann werde ich mich mal nach einem Grundstueck im Hinterland umsehen#6.
So wird ausgewandert, nicht wie diese Idioten bei RTL.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> War eben nen Gasofen kaufen, die Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Bude ist erdrueckend. Statt 800W elektrisch heize ich jetzt 4200Propan.
> Das mache ich Raum fuer Raum, dann lueften- gut ist.
> Krank will ich nicht werden.
> Die haben den Arbeitern hier boese mitgespielt. 500 Euro verdient man hier- Mindestlohn. Wo soll denn das noch hinfueheren? Irgendwann sind wir bei Sklavenhaltung 2.0.
> ...


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Juergen, das mit der Blutverteilung ist ausgeglichen- will doch nur spielen
War heute bei der Post, Dein Paket aufgeben. Der Turbokapitalismus hat bei den Correiros Einzug gehalten#q.
Aber kein Thema, bin ja Deutscher, die haben ja Kohle.
Otto, das mit dem RIB ist alles richtig. Die brauchen aber richtig Leistung.
Ein hunderter AB braucht gut 30 Liter die h bei Vollgas.
Das kann ich so wenig stemmen wie den Komplettpreis von gut 20k.
Moechte mittelfristig ein Haus- Eigentum. Das geht vor.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Juergen, das mit der Blutverteilung ist ausgeglichen- will doch nur spielen
> *War heute bei der Post, Dein Paket aufgeben. Der Turbokapitalismus hat bei den Correiros Einzug gehalten#q*.
> Aber kein Thema, bin ja Deutscher, die haben ja Kohle.
> Otto, das mit dem RIB ist alles richtig. Die brauchen aber richtig Leistung.
> ...


 

 Volker,#h

 ich habe dich gewarnt. Zuerst mal Prioritäten abarbeiten.
 Trotzdem vielen Dank. Melde mich, wenn der Brandbeschleuniger angekommen ist.#6


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kothlmeise,
genau wie Du schreibst, habe ich es erlebt. EINER von Vielen Deiner Zunft hat mich verstanden.
Von meinem privaten Umfeld auch EINER.
Was soll ich bei den Menschen noch? Faulenzer, Drueckeberger, der hat doch nix, sieht doch gesund aus, etc.
Hier bin ich- ja was? Wohnt hier, laeuft in dem Alter zu jeder Tageszeit durch die Strassen...
Reicher Erbe? Da passt der Punto so wenig wie die Mietwohnung. Lass sie raetseln.
Morgen kommt Internet ins Haus.
Das Brot ist lecker geworden- wenn man den Brand abschneidet.
 Das Backblech ist Geschichte
Juergen, meine Rente liegt leicht oberhalb des hiesigen Mindestlohnes. Bei ausreichender Verzweiflung muss ich halt in Sines bei den Oelfirmen als Projektleiter anheuern.


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, du weißt, ich wünsch dir erfolg und verfolge gespannt deine noticias. will dir aber auch nicht das bild verschweigen, das sich in meinem kopf formt: hamster auf speed.

allerdings hat keiner "meiner portugal-immis" so schnell begriffen, wie die soziale realität dort aussieht, damit meine ich weniger den 500er mindestlohn (immerhin!, 500 in P ist mehr als 850 oder so hier),
zumal verbreitet eben noch familienverbände, eigenheim + gartenland usw...)

land im hinterland???? wasser? baugenehmigung? alles vorher rechtssicher klären >> freguesia >> Prefeitura.
apropos: já aplicada para residencia?

machs gut, speedfreak #h


(ach ja: "P" ist auto, war post., ".PT" ist internet
lustig: ein brief an mich in lagos ging über warschau, hehe)


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert,
das mit dem speedfreak ist ja richtig. Auch das hat mich kaputt gemacht. Nur langsam geht nicht; ich falle immer wieder in das Tempo.
Das hat aber im Leben auch zu Erfolgen gefuehrt, diese Effizienz.
Nur muss ich beizeiten den Gang rausnehmen.
Das ist eine Aufgabe, das muss ich lernen.
Auch mal gut sein lassen. Lange Pausen.
Das habe ich im Wohnmobil gelernt. Wasser, Abwasser, Karre sauber und technisch fit halten, gut essen und trinken, viel Sonne. Das reicht auch mal.
Aber nur das, fuer immer, reicht mir nicht.
Die Lebensbalance finden- eine Lebensaufgabe, nicht trivial.


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...
> Aber nur das, fuer immer, reicht mir nicht.
> Die Lebensbalance finden- eine Lebensaufgabe, nicht trivial.



reicht niemandem.
sein tempo finden.
vollgas und dann voll auf die bremse bringt einen auch voran - aber der verschleiß...

schreib doch einfach mal "(endilich)frei, frei, frei!"
ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Mefomaik (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wolfbarsche kann man doch technisch wie Zander fangen oder?


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Wolfbarsche kann man doch technisch wie Zander fangen oder?



aber keine über 15 pfund


----------



## Mefomaik (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Da brauch man schon den Gummiaal[emoji12] [emoji106]


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Eher irgendwas agiles an freier Leine.

Viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben!

Und wie sich das liest bist du immer noch zu "deutsch".

Du bist Rentner, mach was dir Spaß macht, lern faulenzen.
Die meisten vergessen leider das die Arbeit im idealfall Spaß macht,
aber im Endeffekt nur das was dir wirklich Freude macht finanziert.

Wird aber irgendwie nur dort gelebt wo es sowieso schön ist, die Leute dort
mussten sich wahrscheinlich nicht andauernd beschäftigen um ihren Alltag zu vergessen der wohl auch so ganz erträglich war..


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ... die Leute dort
> mussten sich wahrscheinlich nicht andauernd beschäftigen um ihren Alltag zu vergessen der wohl auch so ganz erträglich war..



eher im gegenteil. 
leben hart, keine zeit für meta - 
und keine trennung zwischen leben und arbeit.

und trotzdem fähiger zur lebensfreude.


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hab eher an warme schöne Regionen gedacht, hatte da so Südsee im Kopf, dachte das Verhält sich in Portugal ähnlich mit mal 5e gerade sein lassen.

Ob es da anders ist habe ich keine Ahnung, war maximal in Südfrankreich und Franzosen kann ich nicht leiden


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

in portugal ists alles andere als hulahula


----------



## LAC (24. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
du solltest aufpassen, denn nach deinen zeilen zu beurteilen, geilst du dich an sachen auf, die zum teil einfach gemacht werden - wenn ich das alles lese, was du machen willst - dann ist das für mich wie ein überraschungs- bzw. weihnachtmarkt, du sammelst sachen bzw. planst gedanklich in deinem kopf etwas, was du toll findest, das ist sicherlich ein gutes gefühl, jedoch kann es über deinen kopf steigen - da habe ich angst vor. 
Für mich als laie ist dieses, entschuldigung aber ein messie haftes verhalten - was sich im kopf abspielt , da du keine richtige prioritäten setzt, notwendiges was du vor hast zu erledigen und ihre handlungen gemäß eigener zielsetzungen effektiv zu steuern. Ich lese immer etwas neues, deine wunschliste wird immer größer, wenn du jetzt einen weg findest, wie man einem tag verlängert, z.b. das er 48 std hat, dann ist alles möglich, dann beginnt gerade dein leben. Ich glaube du hast dich auf die 48 std, schon eingestellt nicht das die liste so groß wird, dass du sie nicht mehr tragen kannst - das nimmst du im kauf, weil dein gefühl - ich habe ganz viele gedanken im kopf - dich befriedigen - damit kann man leben, sie sind ja zum teil gut - notwendig nicht,
Wie sagt man so schon: von nichts kommt nichst, packen wir´s an.

Zum boot, hast du schon mal eins gebaut? Du solltest dir vom Delius clasing Verlag, die bibel für die bootsbauer holen, da steht alles drin, was du beachten solltest - ich möchte noch viel von dir lesen.
Habe vor über 30 jahre eine 35 phantom von genzel ausgebaut - hatte aber noch zwei arbeiter dabei - kauf dir ein Schlauchboot, da kannst du am gleichen tag schon auf wolfsbarsch gehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Runterkommen, nicht einfach...
Wenn Kopf und Körper die ganze Zeit auf Vollgas liefen und plötzlich der Gang rausspingt. Der Organsimus aber läuft zunächst weiter, er ist ja auch nichts anderes gewohnt. Vielleicht fühlt sich das zunächst noch schlimmer an als zuvor, schließlich ist nichts mehr da zum Abreagieren. Wenn man über Jahre hinweg Vollgas gab, wird es irgendwann chronisch und kann nur ganz langsam runtergefahren werden, sonst kommt der Entzug und da kann es dann richtig abgehen. 
Arbeitsjunkie, Alki, Drogi..., wo liegt der Unterschied? Im Gehirn werden jeweils dieselben Zentren angesprochen. Langsame Abdosierung macht Sinn. Aber eines sollte man sich schon bewußt halten: Dass man abhängig ist, von Arbeit, von Geld, ja sogar vom Gedanken machen und dass man Wege ausprobieren darf, seine Sucht zu besiegen. Der eine geht, der andere geht und wird Yogi, der dritte Vegetarier, alles in Ordnung, solange es Ernst gemeint ist. 
"Sucht", vielleicht DAS Kennzeichen des modernen Menschen. 

@LAC: 
Dass ich "Fachmann" bin, macht mich nicht wissender als jeden anderen Menschen. Wo Menschen an das Extreme stoßen, brauchen sie keinen Handwerker, der sie schnell wieder repariert, sondern einen anderen Menschen. Es gibt da eine nette Geschichte, wie es sich wohl bei den Samurai zugetragen hat:
Erst mussten die Anwärter jahrelang alles hart lernen, was für den "Job" nötig war. Nach dieser langen Zeit waren sie schließlich Samurai, aber noch keine Meister des Faches. Derjenige, der die "höchste Vollendung" erleben wollte, wurde weggeschickt. Er musste sich so lange auf den Reisfeldern oder Zimmermann verdingen, bis er alles Gelernte vergaß: Dann erst durfte er zurückkehren und wurde fortan Meister genannt!
Ich denke, Professionalität bei den "Beratern" besteht nicht darin, möglichst viel über "den Menschen" zu wissen. Im Gegenteil, es scheint mir eher darum zu gehen, sich beständig zu disziplinieren, eben NICHTS vom anderen zu wissen. Keine Erklärungen, keine Einordnung in psychiatrische Kategorien, nichts..., dann vielleicht kann es was werden, einen anderen Menschen wirklich zu verstehen. Jeder kann das, Profi, Laie, solche Unterteilungen sind sinnlos wenn es um den Menschen geht.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Einige meinen sicher, es sei etwas durchgeknallt, wenn man selbst ein Bootsdesign erstellt und umsetzt. Darum erzaehle ich jetzt die Geschichte der Boote, wie ihr sie derzeit als state-of-the-art kennt. Angelboote.
Palle war ein Bauer und Fischer, zwischen den Weltkriegen. Mit Ruderboot. Jedesmal die Knueppelei, um zu den Netzen zu kommen|gr:. 
Am Wochende kommen dann immer die reichen Banker aus Kopenhagen und brettern mit ihren Aussenborder-Sportbooten an ihm vorbei.
Eines Abends, nach dem 8. Aquavit, die Erkenntnis- ich brauche auch sowas, ein Boot mit Aussenborder.
Holz liegt genug in der Scheune, also los, Rumpfbau. Geht zackig vorwaetrs, nicht zu lang, nicht zu schmal. 5m mal 1.90- wie mein Kat.
Als Palle den Rumpf fertig hat, baut er hinten quer eine Bohle ein- Heckspiegel. AB dran, und los.
Klappt prima, nur leckt der Kahn zwischen den Brettern. Pech drauf, heute Bitumen genannt, dicht.
In der zweiten Version, nachdem das Holz des ersten vergammelt war, gab es Polyester und Glasfaser- damit haelt das ewig- nur das Holz nicht.
Also nimmt er die letzte Holz- GFK- Konstruktion, legt sie verkehrtrum in die Scheune, schmiert sie mit Fett ein und laminiert das erste reine GFK- Boot. Das hebt er spaeter mit seinen Kumpels von der Form.
Nun ist Palle Bootsbauer, hat eine Werft und wird stinkreich.
Auf dem Stand sind technisch und hydrodynamisch heute noch ueberteuerte Sport- und Angelboote.
Nun gab es tausende Palles- manche bauten schlechte Boote, manche noch schlechtere. Das war aber egal, der Sprit war billig.
 Palle hatte zufaellig einen guten Designtag, seines war nur schlecht, und wurde Marktfuehrer.
Spaeter hat er seine Form und Scheune an die Brunswick Corp. verkauft- die vertreiben Mercury Motoren, und Palles Design heute noch. Uttern oder Quicksilver koennte das heute sein.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

klasse, der Palle


Pemberton war auch nicht schlecht, Candler 'n tick cleverer.
gegen die sieht der Palle alt aus.

eigenes bootdesign? kein problem, mach hinne.

ich fürchte nur, der ü15pfund-trööt wird eine ganz andere geschichte, mit sicherem ausgang.
Volker, ich weiß auch nicht, was du deinem affen füttern solltest, das jetzige scheint mir blähungen zu machen.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach Herbert, wir sind doch auch zum Lachen hier.
Bastele geistig gerade an der naechsten story.
Der Affe bekommt wenig bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ach Herbert, wir sind doch auch zum Lachen hier.
> *Bastele geistig gerade an der naechsten story.
> *Der Affe bekommt wenig bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel.


 


 Volker#h

 ich habe die Befürchtung, du läufst ständig von deinen Ideen weg. Die neuen Ideen kommen mir vor wie ein Alibi, um mich der Realität nicht stellen zu müssen.:m


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mit  Palles Entwurf steigt die Industrie in das Geschaeft mit Lifestile und Emotionen- positiven, ist ja Freizeit, steil auf.
So, wie die Gehaelter der  Vorstaende.
Palles Grundmodell ist heute schneeweiss- Gelcoat. 
Verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot.
Mit dem natuerlich die dicken, ueberteuerten Aussenborder.
Sprit wird langsam teurer, aber egal. Macht ja Spass auf dem Wasser, wenn man nicht Paddeln oder Rudern muss.
Und die PS- Zahl auf der Haube kann nicht gross genug sein.
Damit die Nachbarn das auch sehen, wird der Trailer mit dem Heck zur Strasse geparkt.
Es darf jeder sehen, wenn man Geld hat(te).
Damit ist Palles grottiges, hydrodynamisch wenig effizientes Design nicht besser geworden.
Nun schreiben wir 2014 bei Datumsangaben vor die Unterschrift, und der Sprit ist richtig teuer.
Gleich kommt die naechste story.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Juergen, nichts von dem.
Mir geht es wirklich gut, seit zu vielen Jahren, wo es anders war.
Die Zellen arbeiten im gruenen Bereich, die Emotionen auch.
Gehe mal downstairs auf ein Glas Roten- lecker isser.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

wolltest du nicht eigentlich im enspannten portugal deine ruhe finden und angeln, einziger ehrgeiz der Ü15-robalo?

mach doch guiding-touren zu den letzten unberührten flecken portugals.

aha, jetzt stutzt (sogar) du.

monkey-business...


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Guiding, Herbert, war so eine Idee. Fuer das brauche ich aber bei den Entfernungen ein Motorboot- wenn es gut werden soll.
Offshore, Atlantik, bieten andere an- zu Preisen, wo hinten und vorne es sich nicht rechnet.
Uferfischerei geht hier reichlich, gute Stellen kenne ich.
Gaeste hat es auch schon- Fruehjahr.
Das sieht alles nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> mach doch guiding-touren zu den letzten unberührten flecken portugals....





volkerma schrieb:


> Guiding, Herbert, war so eine Idee...




Volker, du bist so real, dir entgeht nur sarkasmus. (einen unberührten fleck besucht man nur einmal...)

wenn du mit all deinen plänen durch bist, wird milfontes wohl kein platz mehr sein, an dem du leben wolltest.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nun solltet Ihr meinen Hintergrund kennen- speedfreak trifft das gut.
In der Jugend Rennrudersport.
Spaeter auf zwei Raedern gut und schnell.
Letztlich war es Rallyesport, 2001 dann Hessenmeister auf einem Eigenbau- Auto. Nicht VW, sondern VM stand als Hersteller im Brief.
Voellig unfallfrei, all die 15 Jahre- das schaffen wenige.
War dann aber auch ok, sehr teuer.
Jetzt ist es halt ein Boot.
Der Entwurf ist fertig, die Fertigungstechnik auch. Das Material kostet die Welt nicht.
Erfahrung mit Faserverbundstoffen habe ich reichlich- ein deutscher Ex- Ruderweltmeister ist mit eben meinen Carbon- Auslegern WM geworden.
Das waren damals weltweit die zweiten, die eingesetzt wurden.
Das sind ja keine Hirngespinste hier, das ist fundiertes Wissen.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Das sind ja keine Hirngespinste hier...



jau, das stand zu befürchten.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert, am Limit macht mir Spass, es tut mir gut.
So gut, wie nach einem heftigen Konstruktionstag Wein zu trinken.
Andere moegen sich anders wohlfuehlen- ich so.
Dem Wein und der Ruhe muss ich mehr Platz geben.
Da geht oft der Gaul in mir oder mit mir durch.
Lernprozesse- da kann mir keiner helfen.


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Die Bude ist jetzt trocken- die Radikalkur mit dem Gasbrenner wirkte. Guenstiger als all der Elektroschrott, mit dem man heizen und Luftfeuchtigkeit rausziehen kann.
Zu dem Bootsprojekt- eigentlich total einfach.
Schaue man sich die Struktur eines Fisches an- Vorne nicht ganz spitz, aber ausgerundet. Irgendwo muessen ja Futter, Hirn, Augen  und Kiemen rein.
Hinten spitz, fuer Hydrodynamik.
Mittendrin der dicke Bauch fuer Organe.
So muss ein Boot auch sein.


----------



## LAC (26. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
 du liebst ja die spannung - ich würde bewusst ganz sparsam umgehen mit dem bau eines bootes - ein ganz einfaches bauen - falte dir ein große papierboot, streiche es mit polyester an und steche damit in see und versuche ein fisch zu fangen - wenn du eine wolfsbarsch oder auch einen anderen fisch gefangen hast und du läufst wieder im hafen ein  -  wird die intern. presse dich an der hafenmauer begrüßem,  alle wollen mit dir ein interview machen - du wirst über nacht bekannt. Glaub es mir, daß befriedigt und du brauchst nicht mehr mit den augen zu zwinkern, die frauen liegen dir förmlich zu füßen. 
 Was willst du mehr - in der kunst hat das Anatol  (ein beuys schüler) auf dem rhein gemacht. - er hat sich ein einbaum gebaut und sich nur treiben lassen, da brach der ganze schiffsverkeht zusammen.
 Du solltest was machen - da du ja nur so sprüht vor ideen  - du bist mehr als ein ingenieur, ein genie und ich bin dir dankbar dass ich an deine ideen teilnehmen kann, da du uns ja alles mitteilst. Vielleicht ist dein tun, die neue kunstform - ganz früher gab es schon mal eine vergleichbare art, z.b.  geschichtenerzähler, dieser war für die da, die nicht lesen konnten. Nun kommen wir langsam zur....

 @ Kohlmeise
 nicht lesen können, um dieses bildform zu verstehen,  muss man etwas beherrschen, nun gibt es zig bildformen, jede sieht anders aus aber alle teilen inhaltlich vielleicht die gleiche geschichte mit, es gibt reichlich unterschiedliche formen, dieses kann man aber doch nur erkennen, wenn man dieses wissen hat bzw. ihre sprache spricht,  indem man sie erkennt und auch lesen kann.

 Ich  beherrsche nur das kleine 1x1 und arbeite mit den fingern, einen im sinn usw. die höhere mathematik  verstehe ich nicht mehr jedoch kann ich sehen, wenn einer als erster durchs ziel läuft ohne zu überlegen. Nun hat jeder laie so seine fähigkeiten und einige so stark, das andere die glauben sie zu verstehen - ihr tun ob sagen, schreiben , zeichnen oder was auch immer für ein material sie für die aussage nehmen- nicht mehr verstehen, ich hoffe du verstehst mich.
 Wenn das jetzt noch abstrahiert wird, muss man diese sprache - egal welche form sie hat - beherrschen , sonst versteht man sie nicht.
 Fähigkeiten sollte man schon haben und auch ein wissen, sonst wirst du überfahren wenn du bei rot über die ampel gehst, weil einige vollgas geben weil sie grünes licht sehen.



 .


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto,
das Konzept ist total sparsam.
Ich benoetige einige Bretter und dünne Schalplatten als Formgeber vom Baumarkt, Dreikantleisten noch.
Daraus ergibt sich die eine benötigte Negativ- Form.
Die zweite ergibt sich organisch, während des Rumpfbaus.
Die wird aus GFK sein, weil dieser Teil von der Form komplexer ist.
Mit diesen zwei Formen kann ich so ein Boot seriell herstellen.
CE- Zulassung sollte auch kein Problem sein, habe eben die Richtlinien studiert.
Leben geht einfach.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ich bewerb mich schon mal vorsorglich um 'ne stelle bei _*Volker Lda. :vik:

*_
(will nachhause)


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert- laminieren kannst Du?
Schleifen auch?
Dann könnte das werden:m.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

claro que sim :m


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Dann zank Du Dich mit den Behörden in PT bzgl. CE- Zulassung rum. Der deutsche Lloyd in Hamburg macht das auch- leider zu weit weg.
Mit den Ingenieuren in Portugal klappt das aber sicher auch.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Dann zank Du Dich ..


NÖ!
ich zank mich nie, wie treue ABler bezeugen können.:m

mein sind crafts/skills bloß kein papierkram.
wärs anders, gäbs eine *herbert Lda*.

hab das schon sehr früh begriffen, auch, dass kleine fische auch lecker sind.

und unmengen an therapeuten & little helpers eingespart.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ja, ja, mache ich auch noch#q


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ja, ja, mache ich auch noch#q




das "#q" gibt mir zu denken. doch (zu)viel arbeit?


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nein Herbert, alles paletti.
Nur kenne ich die Arbeitsweise und das Tempo verschiedener Behörden europaweit.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

wirst eine neue dimension kennen lernen.
amanha und/oder talvez


(roll mich jetzt ab, heute warten 270 jahre auf mich)


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bilder? Da wohne ich- eins.
Der Blick von der Lieblingskneipe-zwei.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das war zwei- alte Leute sollten die Finger von hightech lassen.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Dann will ich am WE mal los, das WOMO nach Deutschland karren.
Dienstag übernachte ich in CH, davor lecker Essen am Rhein- mit Margerita:l.
Mittwoch nach D, Foddos vom Boot und dem Mobil, ab zu ebay.
Eine Woche, und hoffen, dass da nicht wieder irgendwelche Idioten mitbieten.
Den 40er Mariner und die Kiste mit Werkzeug auf eine Palette schnallen, ab nach Hause.
Die einteiligen Bootsruten in ein Plastikrohr und hinterher.
Mit TAP im Airbus zurück nach Lisboa, um 19:00 in den Bus nach Milfontes.
Da haben die Kneipen noch offen, und ich kann schon wieder welcome-home-party machen.
Nur das ewige Alleinfeiern ist öde.
Die Bauphysik von dieser Bude ist ein schlechter Witz. Da hilft nur Abriss. Ich höre bei geschlossenen Fenstern den Gesprächen von Menschen zu, die 10 Meter entfernt sind.
Und dann fahren hier jede Menge Alt- und Uralt- Diesel rum.
Am besten ist die erste Direkteinspritzer- Generation ohne Dämmung. Die nageln richtig.
Selbst wenn die nur im Standgas vor der Bude stehen, fällt man aus dem Bett.
Aber Portugiesen und Standgas ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
Die drehen die Gänge aus, immer und überall.
Durch die Stadt im Fünften rollen geht hier nicht.
Da werden munter die Motoren hochgedreht, Auspuff kaputt, Keilriemen rutscht- alles egal.
Laut ist en vogue hier.
Nee,nee, ich muss wieder aufs Land. Aber erst Mitte Nov 15, wenn ich mich nicht vorher mit der Vermieterin einige.
Das wird vermutlich auch klappen- was will sie machen.
Im Zweifel zahle ich keine Miete mehr, dann darf ich raus.
Gegen mich, einen Deutschen, als US- Bürgerin wegen einem Mietvertrag in Portugal klagen?
Glaube ich nicht dran.
Eben war ein Elektriker da, der war Jahre bei NORDEX, HRO.
War lustig.
Dann war ich seit Monaten mal wieder bei Facebook- meine Noch-Frau kommuniziert mit mir nicht:c.
Rosen schicke ich nicht, aber Strandbilder#v.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Was habe ich wieder geflucht:r.
Flug mit Ryanair keine 80 Euro ab Hahn.
Der kompetente Herr im Reisebüro in Sines hat mir knapp 300 für TAP Linie abgeknöpft.
Wenn ich das in 1 Minute im Netz finde, kannte der doch auch den Ryanair-Flug|gr:.
Geld ist weg, weitermachen.
Habe jetzt eine Mastercard Gold:vik:.
Wie haben die so schnell meine Bonität geprüft;+.
Aber ich denke ja schon lange, dass all unsere Daten jeder grösseren Firma zur Verfügung stehen.
Edward Snowden ist KEIN Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Jetzt muss ich noch mit der Garage hinter gehen. Da tut sich nix.
Englischer Aushang am Supermarkt#d.
Ich schlender mal durch die 3 Läden hier, dann zu meinem Kneipier, dann zur Not der Elektriker.
Steht doch die Hälfte leer hier.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



LAC schrieb:


> ...auch wenn einige wissenschaftler über mich schreiben, daß ich schamanenhafte züge hätte und visioräre gedanken



So in die Richtung gingen meine Gedanken auch...:q





Jose schrieb:


> (roll mich jetzt ab, heute warten 270 jahre auf mich)



Wie viele Frauen hast du?|bigeyes


@Volker

Viel Glück nächste Woche!


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Was bin ich blöd#q.
Ich kaufe eine Garage. Die sind mitunter recht gross und hoch.
Zwischenboden mit Bett und Schrank rein- ging ja im WOMO- Alkoven auch.
Tor raus, mit Ytong zugeklebt- habe ich schonmal nach dem Abi mit dem Lehrerzimmer gemacht#6.
Grosses Fenster und Nebeneingangstür rein. Letztere kostet einen Bruchteil einer Haustür- und ist auch zu.
Kühlschrank, Gasherd, Boiler, wenn Abwasser anliegt, Klo und Dusche.
Wenn kein Abwasser, muss ich warten, bis das Wohnboot fertig ist, sozusagen die Zweitwohnung. Oder die sanitären Anlagen im Marktzentrum...Das hat nur nachts dicht#c
Nein, ich bin nicht durchgeknallt-will doch nur spielen:g.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Doch, ich denke, im Sommer genügt ein Wohnboot, so 8 Monate.
Ihr alten Säcke kennt noch Miami Vice, Sonny Crockett?
Die Klamotten müssen ja nicht sein, aber der Alligator.
Für den Ferrari allerdings muss ich noch einige Kats zusammenkleben, und die hochgelegte Schlechtwege- Version ordern. Mit Haken für den Bootstrailer.
Ihr seht doch, mir geht es blendend, ich habe mein Leben auf der Reihe.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...
> Rosen schicke ich nicht, aber Strandbilder.



sei nicht so knausrig, schick ihr strandGUT :g



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Ihr seht doch, mir geht es blendend, ich habe mein Leben auf der Reihe.



aus den posts dazwischen entnehme ich, dass du jetzt in "meinem" portugal angekommen bist, dem des talvez, amanha und pode ser.

sind echt disfunktional für uns - _mas tem vida_ 






   bem-vindo


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert, Handgranaten bringt die Flut nicht mit.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Habe die erste Zimmervermietung. 15 Jahre jünger, Single:l. Kommende Woche Reisebesprechung in Hessen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hirn vs. Sc....z  ? |kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nein Jürgen, Tochter vom Angelkumpel. Würde doch nicht...


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nein Jürgen, Tochter vom Angelkumpel. *Würde doch nicht*...


 

 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wenn sich das Kind aber doch kein Gästezimmer leisten kann, muss sie in meinem Schlafzimmer schlafen. Ich halt auf dem Sofa. Sozial bin ich auch.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wasser weg|bigeyes. Ohne Vorwarnung. Elektroboiler verkaufe ich hier. Die brennen bei sowas gern mal durch. Wird ein Selbstläufer.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

winteranfang. dann ab und an auch strom weg.  bem-vindo


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

WB`s jetzt mal außen vor.
 Wie weit treffen die Wettervorhersagen auf Deine Schlafstätte zu?


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ... muss sie in meinem Schlafzimmer schlafen. Ich halt auf dem Sofa. ...



auch noch räumlich desorientiert. tsss tsss:vik:


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jürgen, was denn für Wettervorhersagen#c. Ich habe weder TV noch Radio noch Printmedien.
Herbert, das weiss ich doch, habe es doch schriftlich von einem Prof.Doktor bestätigt. Aber so richtig weiss ich nicht mehr die Diagnose. Altersdemenz, nehme ich an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen,* was denn für Wettervorhersagen#c. *Ich habe weder TV noch Radio noch Printmedien.
> Herbert, das weiss ich doch, habe es doch schriftlich von einem Prof.Doktor bestätigt. Aber so richtig weiss ich nicht mehr die Diagnose. Altersdemenz, nehme ich an.


 

 Volker,#h
 nach meinen Infos solltest Du die nächsten Tage keine Wäche draußen auf der Leine lassen. :m


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nix neues, Jürgen. Das regnet schon etliche Tage. Wäsche|kopfkrat. Aussteiger waschen weder sich noch die Klamotten. Das gehört zur Schwarmintelligenz und mindert Tenside im Abwasser.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nix neues, Jürgen. Das regnet schon etliche Tage. Wäsche|kopfkrat. Aussteiger waschen weder sich noch die Klamotten.* Das gehört zur Schwarmintelligenz* und mindert Tenside im Abwasser.


 

 Nicht die schlauesten überleben, sondern die mit dem meisten Glück.


----------



## LAC (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Sten Hagevoll
nun will ich nicht sagen, ich bin ein hellseher  aber ich sehe es kommen, wenn andere es noch nicht merken. 
 Ich hätte nie gedacht, das dieser landstrich in portugal so interessant sein kann, was man alles dort machen kann, das ist neuland für mich- und hier im thread da geht die post ab, jedenfalls könnte man diesen thread gut als Buch vermarkten
 z.b. als

Die Bibel für Auswanderer
 Ein neuer Weg um frei zu werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

#h#h





LAC schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagevoll
> nun will ich nicht sagen, ich bin ein hellseher  aber ich sehe es kommen, wenn andere es noch nicht merken.
> Ich hätte nie gedacht, das dieser landstrich in portugal so interessant sein kann, was man alles dort machen kann, das ist neuland für mich- und hier im thread da geht die post ab, jedenfalls könnte man diesen thread gut als Buch vermarkten
> z.b. als
> ...


 


 Otto,#h

 dieser Landstrich hat bis jetzt noch gar keine Bedeutung erfahren, ist auch belanglos. Das Thema war ein kapitaler Fisch, von den bis jetzt nicht einmal ein winziger Enkel aufgetaucht ist.

 Die momentane Lebenssituation von Volker ( wir stehen in privaten Kontakt ) ist sicherlich interessant, aber weicht von dem Eyecatcher ab.:m


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jürgen, es überlebt, wer sich im Kugelhagel des Lebens beizeiten in einen Graben verkrümelt. Wenn die Sonne scheint, wird man dabei noch braun. Wenn Wasser in der Nähe ist, und man fischen kann, verhungert man nicht. Verdursten auch nicht, wenn das Wasser wie hier chemisch reiner als Leitungswasser in Nordeuropa ist.
Otto, Buch schreiben und vermarkten musst Du, ich bin sehr begrenzt puplikumstauglich.
Meine Haare sind jetzt blau, weil das gut zu dem pinken Boot passt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



			
				volkerma;4249161[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Jürgen, es überlebt, wer sich im Kugelhagel des Lebens beizeiten in einen Graben verkrümelt.*[/COLOR] Wenn die Sonne scheint, wird man dabei noch braun. Wenn Wasser in der Nähe ist, und man fischen kann, verhungert man nicht. Verdursten auch nicht, wenn das Wasser wie hier chemisch reiner als Leitungswasser in Nordeuropa ist.
> Otto, Buch schreiben und vermarkten musst Du, ich bin sehr begrenzt puplikumstauglich.
> Meine Haare sind jetzt blau, weil das gut zu dem pinken Boot passt.




Volker,#h
ist dass das Lebensziel?
Mein Antrieb wäre das Leben meiner Familie zu schützen, nicht meinen nichtsnutzigen Arsc.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hätte auch mein Leben für Frauen und Kinder gegeben, kein Thema. Nur wollten die mit mir nicht mehr leben, keinen Kontakt. Was soll ich da machen? Auf den Knien betteln?


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen, es überlebt, wer sich im Kugelhagel des Lebens beizeiten in einen Graben verkrümelt. Wenn die Sonne scheint, wird man dabei noch braun. Wenn Wasser in der Nähe ist, und man fischen kann, verhungert man nicht. Verdursten auch nicht, wenn das Wasser wie hier chemisch reiner als Leitungswasser in Nordeuropa ist.
> Otto, Buch schreiben und vermarkten musst Du, ich bin sehr begrenzt puplikumstauglich.
> Meine Haare sind jetzt blau, weil das gut zu dem pinken Boot passt.



 entschuldige, Vergleiche mit Schützengraben hinken gewaltig#h
 sonst "gewinnt" man mit ner kühlen "Rübe"
 Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Volker,#h
> ist dass das Lebensziel?
> Mein Antrieb wäre das Leben meiner Familie zu schützen, nicht meinen nichtsnutzigen Arsc.




au, jetzt wirds teutonisch schwer, dahin ist sie, die portugiesische leichtigkeit.

ich borboletas im bauch.
jürgen medronho. |rolleyes

und das wäre schon an_trieb_ genug: medronho, meninas, pargos, robalos...


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ihr Säcke! Ich habe nur Sagres- Dosenbier und Frikadellen mit Olivenscheibchen drin.
Und kein Wasser#q.
Man muss doch mal runterkommen. Bei sonnem dämlichen Psycho- Test anlässlich einer Bewerbungsfortbildung in CH kam zutage, dass ich angeblich zu 95% rational, zu nur 5% emotional ticke.
Die Wertigkeit der Aussage lasse ich mal unkommentiert.
So ein Psychogramm haben in der Jugend misshandelte Kinder, posttraumatische Soldaten, die in Blut wateten.
Bin ich nicht.
Hyperkapitalistische Erziehung, Vollstrecker für Geld.
Dazu wurde ich erzogen.
Das will ich nicht mehr.
Es hätte mich umbringen können, und das ist nicht effekthaschend.


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bin klar im Vorteil- Alentejo- Wein.


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Heute mal Weisser, passt besser zu Muscheln im Kräutersud.


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das schüttet hier. Veritabel. Zum Glück haben die portugiesischen Architekten ihr Fach gelernt. Wenn die Buden wegen Feuchteschäden abgerissen werden müssen, haben die wieder Arbeit.
Deutsche Deppen bauen für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen, es überlebt, wer sich im Kugelhagel des Lebens beizeiten in einen Graben verkrümelt.




Matrix I:

*Neo:* "Was meinen Sie damit? Dass ich einer Kugel ausweichen kann?"
*Morpheus:* "Nein, Neo! Wenn du soweit bist, wird das Ausweichen nicht mehr nötig sein.



Ausweichen, Stellen, Reagieren: Meta, aber warum auch nicht...???

Pass nur auf, dass du als deutsche Eiche dich nicht zwanghaft in einen Portugiesen verwandeln willst. So etwas kommt bei den Frauen niemals gut an.


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mit 166 cm Länge und 60 Kilo Gewicht geht doch kein Mann als deutsche Eiche durch. Und den Portugiesen kauft mir mit blauem Resthaar auch keiner ab.


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kohlmeise, ich vergass: Der Genusswert heterosexueller Beziehungen wird weltweit überbewertet. Das Familiensystem wurde von Machthabern installiert, um sich die Sozialfälle vom Hals zu halten, wenn der Oberlöwe nach getaner Fortpflanzungspflicht wieder allein sein sonniges und ruhiges Plätzchen ansteuert.
Keifende Weiber will der nicht.


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt ist vermutlich so der klassische Zeitpunkt, wo Auswandererträume scheitern. Drin wie draussen etwa 13 Grad. Das Wasser läuft innen wie aussen an den Scheiben runter. Alle Fenster und Türen klemmen, weil das Holz gequollen ist. Der Lärm ist unerträglich-die Menschen leben in ihren Autos, weil zumindest dort die Heizung funktioniert. Die lange erwartete Erkältung kündigt sich an. Das Garagenangebot des Maklers ist unverschämt. Man erkennt sich in der Rolle des ausländischen Idioten, der abgezockt wird. Selbst das Internet ist anders, an jeder Ecke auf dem Bidschirm erscheinen Werbe-pop-ups. Das sind die klassischen Stolpersteine, denke ich. Jetzt muss man stur weiter gehen, oder aufgeben und zurück gehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jetzt ist vermutlich so der klassische Zeitpunkt, wo Auswandererträume scheitern. Drin wie draussen etwa 13 Grad. Das Wasser läuft innen wie aussen an den Scheiben runter. Alle Fenster und Türen klemmen, weil das Holz gequollen ist. Der Lärm ist unerträglich-die Menschen leben in ihren Autos, weil zumindest dort die Heizung funktioniert. Die lange erwartete Erkältung kündigt sich an. Das Garagenangebot des Maklers ist unverschämt. Man erkennt sich in der Rolle des ausländischen Idioten, der abgezockt wird. Selbst das Internet ist anders, an jeder Ecke auf dem Bidschirm erscheinen Werbe-pop-ups. Das sind die klassischen Stolpersteine, denke ich. Jetzt muss man stur weiter gehen, oder aufgeben und zurück gehen.


 


 Volker,#h

 zumindest vor dem Wetter habe ich Dich gewarnt.:m
 Die Warnungen anderer Boardies hast Du auch nicht verstehen wollen.#d


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt haben sie mich, keine Chance mehr. Die Wasserleitung wird repariert. Der Bagger ist 30-40 Jahre alt. Entsprechend leise. Blutdruck und Puls steigen durch die dauernde Lärmbelastung. Fluchtgedanken- natürlicher Reflex auf Bedrohung der Gesundheit. Dicke Klamotten und an den Strand, was anderes geht nicht. Und die Gewissheit, niemals wieder in einer Stadt mit Verkehrslärm wohnen zu können. Mein erstes Haus musste ich deswegen auch verkaufen. Durch Einführung der LKW-Maut hatten sich die Verkehrsströme geändert. Ich konnte das Haus nicht mehr verlassen, war ausser zum Rasenmähen nie wieder im Garten.
Das ist genetisch bedingt, mein Vater ist auch extrem lärmempfindlich. Wenn das so weiter geht, fahre ich mit dem WOMO an den Strand und schlafe dort.
Ein kleines strassenbauliches Idealbild noch.


----------



## Tino (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo Volker

Wenn ich das so alles lese,hoffe ich nur das ich im Sommer nach Portugal zum Arbeiten muss.
Ich hoffe das wir da nicht am Straßenrand trinken müssen.

Da hab ich ja mehr Komfort im ägyptischen Kraftwerkscamp.


----------



## LAC (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> J
> Otto, Buch schreiben und vermarkten musst Du, ich bin sehr begrenzt puplikumstauglich.
> Meine Haare sind jetzt blau, weil das gut zu dem pinken Boot passt.



 Bin dir gerne behilflich beim buch - immerhin wird die zielgruppe immer größer, da sorgt unsere gesellschaft schon für - zündstoff ist ja genug da und es wird immer wilder.

 Ich habe jedoch angst, daß es zu dick wird, du bist ja noch in der vorbereitungsphase und es ist schon gewaltig, was ich hier lese. Das wird dann zu teuer im druck - du solltest das RTL anbieten, die machen da eine folge raus, das läuft dann nicht unter bauer sucht frau, sondern blauer petrijünger sucht wolfsbarsch.

 Deine blauen haare fallen ja kaum auf, ich hoffe du hast sie marineblau  gefärbt, passend zum meer. Wenn du jetzt noch ein schwarze rose ins haar steckst und eine angel immer in den händen hälst egal wo du bist. Dann ist das dein markenzeichen, du hast dann auch noch chancen bei männern - und alles sagen, wenn sie dich sehen, das ist unser volker,  ein ganz lieber, der den wolfsbarsch fangen will.
 Nun laufen ja deine vorbereitungen auf hochtouren, hast dich überall informiert, warst du denn auch schon mal dort im krankenhaus, wie es da aussieht und hast dich vorgestellt, du wärst der blaue petrus  und du würdest ein inspektionsgang mal machen.  Denn es könnte ja sein, dass bei diesem portugiesischem wetter, du dich auf deiner baustelle auf die schnauze legst, deshalb wolltest du dich im vorfeld genaustens erkundigen - ob  hier eine einlieferung erfolgen kann und ob das fachliche wissen da ist, d.h. dass sie helfen können oder ob ein krankentransport nach deutschland erfolgen muss.
 Das ist ja wichtig zu wissen, sonst kommt die ganze planung durcheinander, weil sie dich falsch behandeln. 

 Nun bau mal schön dein  boot ,  nehme bitte keine aquarellfarbe für den bootsanstrich und wenn das fertig ist - kurz eine pn senden, ab märz, bin ich in vier std bei dir, dann fangen wir den wolfsbarsch. 

 Wir bleiben in verbindung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

#h





LAC schrieb:


> Bin dir gerne behilflich beim buch - immerhin wird die zielgruppe immer größer, da sorgt unsere gesellschaft schon für - zündstoff ist ja genug da und es wird immer wilder.
> 
> Ich habe jedoch angst, daß es zu dick wird, du bist ja noch in der vorbereitungsphase und es ist schon gewaltig, was ich hier lese. Das wird dann zu teuer im druck - du solltest das RTL anbieten, die machen da eine folge raus, das läuft dann nicht unter bauer sucht frau, sondern blauer petrijünger sucht wolfsbarsch.
> 
> ...


 

 Otto, #h
 ich glaube Inge hat recht. 
 Du bist echt bescheuert. #q#q#q


----------



## Jose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jetzt ist vermutlich so der klassische Zeitpunkt, wo Auswandererträume scheitern...



sehr gut!
dann kannst du dich ja endlich portugal zuwenden, statt solche träume zu träumen.
bevor ich etwas "nöle", mal die aufmunterung an sich.
Volker, du hast eine chance, die touris seltenst kriegen: nutze sie.
nach portugal und besoffen sein von *sonne wärme fisch medronho und meer und noch mehr meer, aus der mietwagenperspektive. alles MÜLL!

portugal ist ein "place to be".
aber portugal ist eben nicht immer siehe oben*

jetzt wimmer nicht rum, du bist am (vorerst) richtigen platz für deine befreienden obsessionen. keep on truckin' #6

also:
regen: gibts, klar. portugiesen sagen bei drei tröpfchen "scheixxx wetter". das lässt auf statistik blicken. alle 10 jahre oder so gibts dann den GAU, regen + überschwemmungen. vielleicht ist dies so ein jahr. ich kann dir nur sagen, war aber auch ein gesünderes stück weiter unten,sagres,  winter im pullover e mas nada.

auto & abgase:
der süden ist diesel.  und belize stand auch mal aufm proggi?
geh erst dorthin: tuxtla gutiérrez. 17:00 auf der hauptstraße, danach ist alles easy, bis auf 'fat man'
(hab 'n t-shirt: "sobrevivido Tuxtla Gutiérrez")

bausubstanz:
ja, ist ein ding. allerdings bauen die hier auch akws auf erdbebenspalten, weil die gibts ja nur alle 100000... jahre:
warum sollten also ar(s)chitekten in von desertifikation bedrohten gebieten regenrinnen etc. anordnen? 
nebenbei: am meer, und je brandung desto, sind alle häuser feucht und schimmelbedroht. deshalb ja auch euka und sandelholz für die schränke.

usw. usw. 
jetzt isses nass. kalt wohl auch. trotzdem ist heizung kein standard, weil, naja, wisst schon. ist jetzt nov/dez. mistwetter noch ein paar tage, dann gehts schon wieder, wirst sehen. später, wirst schon sehen, werden wir lesen, "dass du mal wieder GRÜN sehen möchtest, dann nämlich, wenn der grüne klee-frühing in mai zuende geht.
Volker, ein speedfreak ohne biss ist [JOSE, diese ausdrücke sind im AB nicht erlaubt].
Volker, liebchen, mach den medronho (neid auf jürgen), geh ans mehr und inhalier die sole, sing mit der brandung, meide schlammige pisten ('lama' - du erinnerst dich?)  und gottverdammich, zeig biss!
planen und konstruieren und und und, das kann fast jede/r,
unter widrigen bedingungen 'sein ding' zu machen, das könnte zählen.

mach mir bloß nich schlapp. hab dir ja schon öfter mal das hinweisschildchen 'fracasso' gezeigt.

nun mach mich bitte nicht zu einem alten mann, "der es ja gewusst hat".

männo, wenn kein angeln und alles blöd und öde, dann leg was flach neben deine einssechzig hohen blaue haare.

meninas mögen das, den "rico de alemanha"

armes schneckchen du, schau nach caracois.


kannste denn schon ein bisschen portugiesisch sprechen?

denken&fühlen dauert seine zeit.

Volker, ganz warme unterstützung von mir, das scheitern ist so weit weg, wie du es willst.

forte!!!


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Kreativ muss man sein, das ist alles.
E-Heizung für nur einen Raum, z.B. Die ganze Bude mit E heizen würde ca. 250 Euro Strom monatlich kosten. Zu viel, will die Multis nicht unnötig reich machen.
Eine Gasheizung wie im Wohnmobil ginge- vielleicht sollte ich die einfach ausbauen und nur das Gehäuse drin lassen
ebay- keine Garantie, keine Rücknahme, Besichtigung erwünscht. Wenn der Käufer das Wochen später sieht- mir nie aufgefallen, brauchte nie Heizung.
Sowas ist eigentlich meine Art nicht, lernt man aber automatisch im Projektmanagament.
Bei der Option müsste ich ein Oberlicht für den Abgasschlauch ausbauen und ein Brett mit Adapter montieren.
Investition...
Oder ich baue den Kat in meiner Werkstatt in D. Die ist perfekt ausgestattet, hat jede Menge Licht und Heizung und das Haus meiner Eltern IST beheizt.
Ich baue nämlich Polyester diesmal, nicht Epoxid. Min. 18 Grad, sagt der Hersteller; da die Brüder immer Angstzuschläge draufpacken, geht das bei 14 vermutlich immer noch.
Tja, Garage würde ich kriegen, die liegt unterirdisch.
Einjahresvertrag, cash im vorraus. Brauche aber kein Jahr, und drin leben geht unterirdisch nicht. Ich ohne Tageslicht, das endet im Suff oder am Strick.
Die Deutschlandbauoption hätte noch den Vorteil, dass mir R.Kuhz den Trailer baut. Der baut hochfein- die Trailer hier-Industriedesign der dt. 60er.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ach Volker, 
was soll diese kleinkrämerei?

wolltest du nicht mit den adlern statt mit den hühnern?

und lies nochmal laut und deutlich #*332*


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Man muss auch die menschliche Seite betrachten. Meine Eltern sind in einem Alter, wo die Vitalfunktionen deutlich nachlassen.
Da würde ich die noch einige Wochen sehen-das war zwar nie einfach, aber zum Ende muss man sich gut sein. Ärger und Verbitterung soll keiner mit ins Grab nehmen, hat man ja im Leben schon zu viel.
Da hätte ich die kältesten Wochen rum, und Gesellschaft, und die alten Kumpels.
Den Trailer hier runter müsste dann ein Ostblock-Sprinterkutscher machen, treiben sich genug in Südeuropa rum. Und einen pinken Kat klaut keiner.
Ich habe mir erlaubt, noch zwei Arbeitsschritte ganz weg zu lassen . Als ich das dem Harzhöker erklärt habe, war erstmal Ruhe am Telefon|bigeyes. Dann kam ein leises "technisch geht das, aber so hat das ja noch niemand gemacht".
Das geht mir immer so bei neuen Objekten, vor allem bei artfremden. Die Leute machen ihr ganzes Berufsleben den gleichen Kram und denken nicht drüber nach.
Nur wenn man von aussen kommt, sieht man die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.
Jetzt ist mir klar geworden, warum sowas keiner baut.
Das sind insgesamt 7 Bauteile, die präzise gefertigt und zusammengesetzt werden müssen. Deswegen auch das viele Licht. Ich muss gut sehen, das sind teils komplexe Formen. 
Das gibt es vielleicht im Rennbootbau.
Ein Sportboot hat eine Schale und einen Deckel. Und präzise muss da nix sein. Die dicke Scheuerleiste rundrum verdeckt den Pfusch.
So haben wir am Bau ja auch gepfuscht, aber für mein Hobby habe ich einen anderen Qualitätsanspruch.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

deine gedanken über dies und jenes und speziell über "pfusch am bau":
desculpe,  du pfuschst mit dir selber im augenblick.
hör auf damit!

oder werd noch so 'n ausländer-lixo


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert, ich muss noch langsam machen. Meine Kohle steckt noch im Haus, wo meine Exe wohnt.
Die zahlt mich, wenn überhaupt, so spät wie möglich aus.
Für die schweizer Knete brauche ich die Scheidungsurkunde, sonst ist die Hälfte weg.
Das gab es in meinem Leben selten,dass ich wenig Geld hatte. Diese Frau hat es geschafft.
So eine Einschränkung hemmt etwas.
Macht aber die Projekte noch interessanter. Gut und teuer kann jeder.
Schlecht und billig auch. Sehr gut und sehr billig ist etwas spezieller.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Herbert, ich muss noch langsam machen. Meine Kohle steckt noch im Haus, wo meine Exe wohnt.
> Die zahlt mich, wenn überhaupt, so spät wie möglich aus.
> Für die schweizer Knete brauche ich die Scheidungsurkunde, sonst ist die Hälfte weg.
> Das gab es in meinem Leben selten,dass ich wenig Geld hatte. Diese Frau hat es geschafft.
> ...



ach quark, dein problem ist doch ein ganz anderes.
du hockst im regen im angeblichen sonnenland und hast das "arme tier".
dein problem ist, du bist jetzt da und das ankommen ist alles andere als erwartet.
jetzt pack dich an den eiern und setz dich dem aus und geh mit.

oder fahr nach hause.

komm mir bloß nicht mit intellellem schaixxx, ich kenn die szene, kenn den halbjahr-weg-von zuhause-absturz und noch einiges mehr.

träume realisiert man nicht, wenn man der vorgefundenen realität nicht lachend begegnet sondern sein bauchnäblein betränt.



bolas, alter, bolas





ps: jetzt sach mir verdammich, ob du sprachlich überhaupt schon mehr kannst "bom dia".
sprache ist in P DER schlüssel - sonst bleiben alle türen zu und makler machen dich lang - und nicht nur die. jammer nicht, M A C H !!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Da würde ich die noch einige Wochen sehen-das war zwar nie einfach, aber zum Ende muss man sich gut sein. Ärger und Verbitterung soll keiner mit ins Grab nehmen, hat man ja im Leben schon zu viel.
> Da hätte ich die kältesten Wochen rum, und Gesellschaft, und die alten Kumpels.



Am Ende muss man mit sich selbst gut sein.
Umso schwerer, je schwerer das mit den Eltern immer schon war.

Volker, für dich mein Name: Hier kann man sich einfach nicht mit dem Nick anreden.

Gruß aus dem noch viel kälteren und derzeit Ostwindgespeitschten Franken,

Steffen


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das mit kalt ist klar, Einfachverglasung, keine Dichtung. Will aber nicht mehr frieren in dem Alter.
Das mit Lärm ist auch klar, alte Klapperdiesel und die scheixx Fenster.
Was nicht klar ist, wie der viele Verkehr zustande kommt. Hier gibt es nirgends viele Arbeitsplätze, Sackgasse Atlantik.
Im Schnitt alle 10 Sekunden ein Auto on main street, von morgens 8 bis abends 6. Und das ist ein Dorf, ich mache alle Wege zu Fuss
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären und habe damit nicht gerechnet.
Mein Vater schläft mit Peltor Gehörschutz, soweit soll es nicht kommen


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Tino, sollte in diesem Jahrhundert die Sonne noch mal rauskommen, ist draussen sitzen, an der Strasse, eine sinnvolle Option. Nicht nur der Atlantikblick ist gut fürs Gemüt.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

hallo, HALLO!!?
jemand da in milfontes?
jemand der liest?
offensichtlich nicht.

Volker, WO BIST DU?

vollverglast, nehme ich an. rundum, schallisoliert usw. usw.

dir fehlt eine katzi,

die kommunikatzi nämlich.

aus autistischem klink ich mich aus [ansage],
hab schon zuviel investment in meine 270 dementen jahre.


aber einen punkt, nen fetten hast du, Volker:
du bist da, wo meine rente nicht hinreicht.

mach mehr draus als ne odyssee


----------



## LAC (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Herbert, der volker kämpft momentan mit sich selbst. Die postings werden immer wilder und der wolfsbarsch ist ganz verschwunden aus seinem kopf -  der regen, das dach vom haus, dann die fehlende regenrinne,  der katamaran und die vielen autos - dieser lärm und sein lieber alter vater sitzt zuhause und trägt einen gehörschützer. - das muss alles verkraftet werden.

 Volker, baldrian bekommt man ohne rezept, ein schluck ist empfehlenswert, das soll beruhigen :q 
 Ich würde an deiner stelle, mal ein kleines experiment machen, indem du dir jeden tag die haare in einer anderen farbe färbst und dann dort durchs dorf gehst und das offene gespräch mit den einheimischen suchst - immer freundlich bleiben und mit erstem gesicht, erwähnst du belanglos beim gespräch, daß du ein  atmosphärisch-optisches phänomen bist, ein regenbogen, der von der sonne im herzen angestrahlt wird - dank portugals, deshalb dieser ständige farbwechsel der haare, der automatisch kommt.
 Vielleicht verstehen dich einige und einige nicht und wollen mehr wissen über dieses phänomen., dann klinkst du ihnen einen ein - erzählst  ihnen was vom wolfsbarsch, daß du aber auch gerne eine portugiesische frau haben möchtest, und was du machen willst, katamarane bauen usw. halt die sonnigen seiten im regnerischen portugal. 

 Weil es hier so lustig ist, obwohl es nicht lustig ist, hier auch etwas verrücktes aus der türkei, was sich vor über 40 jahre abgespielt hat. Da hatte eine junge dame mit uns in marmaris gefeiert, sie hatte auch ein zimmer bei uns im haus  d.h. im 1. stock. Nun hatten wir alle reichlich rotwein getrunken und als sie schlafen gehen wollte, bzw. zu toilette musste , jedoch nachts zu der damaligen zeit das licht um 22 Uhr nicht mehr da war, hat sie sich auf der treppe übergeben - da war die gesamte weiße kalkwand wie eine regenbogen voll mit rotwein bekotzt. 
 Die welt brach zusammen für diese frau, was nun?  Da habe ich die gaze nacht, als lichtquelle eine starke taucherlampe, die rotweinstreifen mit der weißen wandfarbe, so verrieben an der wand, dass am nächsten tag man dieses nicht mehr erkennen konnte, einzige problem war, die wand hatte einen leichten rosa ton - nur leicht.
 Als der vermieter einige tage später kam hatte er das gar nicht wahrgenommen, jedoch später stutzte er, blieb  stehen und schaute nur und machte sich gedanken und sagt zu mir, ob ich das gesehen hätte, ja sagte ich. Er konnte das nicht verstehen, da fragte ich ihn, mit welcher farbe er das gestrichen hätte, da sagte er mit weißer kalkfarbe, da erwähnte ich, wie lange ist das her, ca. 4 jahre, da sagte ich, es kann  sein, dass die farbe ab einem bestimmten alter je nach untergrund umkippt und ein leicht anderen ton annimmt vom gelblichen bis zum rosa und es kann sein, dass die anderen wände vielleicht sich auch noch verändern in der nächster zeit oder in einem jahr - jedenfalls ist dieses bekannt. - es ist ein chemischer prozess. 
 Er war ganz erstaunt und wusste dieses nicht, interessant sagt er und er hat mir das abgenommenm - weil ich ihm das ganz vernünftig gesagt habe. 
 Volker, es geht also, du musst sie nur überzeugen können.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, es geht also, du musst sie nur überzeugen können.[/QUOTE]
Moin Moin
es is nicht alles rosarot nur durch die Brille
im regen fängt mann die größten Fische.
Das war mein 1000enster Beitrag nur für Dich is datt nix#h


mfg
Norbert#g


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert, meine Rente reicht eigentlich auch nicht, da müssen noch ein paar Euro dazu.
Klar, die Einsamkeit ist auch Mist. Das mit den Frauen ist nicht einfach.In dem Alter Rentner wegen Depri- hatte in der Schweiz kurze Geschichten, aber wegen der Sache immer Schluss.
Das ging ja alles wunderbar, man merkt es mir auch nicht an, aber vermutlich hatten die Angst vor der Zukunft.
Bin auch zu ehrlich, verschweigen ist besser in der Leistungsgesellschaft.
Ich baue den Kahn in Deutschland. Ewig frieren hier, die Qualität ist bei den Bedingungen ein Problem, zuviel Improvisieren.
Dann kann ich das grösste Sauwetter beobachten, die Logistik ist einfacher, spezielle Baustoffe einfacher zu bekommen-das ist eh alles ziemlich grenzwertig, und da muss ich es mir nicht erschweren, indem ich auf Teufel komm raus es hier mache.
In der Schweiz hatte ich mal 4 Wochen eine Wohnung, die einfach nicht über 15 Grad beheizbar war, grausig. Und da hatte ich es wenigstens im Büro warm.
Ausserdem werde ich schon aggressiv, wenn ich nur so einen stinkenden Klapperdiesel anspringen höre.
Die deutsche Baubranche ist ja schon ein müder, ideenloser Verein, aber was die hier verbrechen, grenzt an Betrug. Für die Wohnung würde ich 20000 bezahlen, max. 100000 würde mir der Makler sagen. Mondpreise, selbst bauen.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, Du bist ja auch so ein schräger Vogel#d.
Oh, das kann ich prima, überzeugen und verhandeln. Das ist ein riesiger Vorteil meiner seltsamen Psycho-Struktur. Nachtragsverhandlung heisst das Zauberwort für Betrug am Bau. Das wird normal kalkuliert, dann verdoppelt, und los. Der Bauherr hat eigentlich keine Chance- zumindest bei mir nicht. Ich lasse dann immer, aber nie aussprechen, durchblicken, dass wir bis zur Klärung wohl unterbrechen müssten.
Das können die ja nicht, Banken im Genick.
Und nie Triumph zeigen, immer ein trauriges Gesicht wegen der schlechten Preise. 3 % Skonto noch, Sieg für den Gegner. Denkt er.
Norbert, das ehrt mich.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, du musst hier nix vorturnen oder ehr einlegen.

do your own thing.

wir haben über dies und jenes geschwatzt, geschwatzt eben.
was zählt ist das, was man erreichen will. 
man kann sich im ort irren, in dem oder der 'mensch'
sich rechenschaft ablegen.
auf die pfeifen, die "habs ja gewußt" -hämeln.
egal.
mach, was du willst.

so einfach.
aber OOPS, da haben wir schon das eigentliche problem:
was will  man?

das rauszukriegen hat man das ganze leben zeit.
scheitern ist, sich das nicht zu fragen und leben nicht zu wagen.

aber wenn du etwas sortierter würdest, das wär schon was, für uns, deine begleiter.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach so, Wolfsbarsche. Habe mich jetzt mit einem Meeresbiologen ausgetauscht. Da bin ich auf der richtigen Schiene. Die kann man sicher auch auf der Durchreise hier erwischen, aber die kommen wegen der Sandaale rein. Die sind im Brackwasser, und da komme ich nur realistisch per Motor hin. Bezüglich der Adlerfische kennt er da einen kompetenten Kollegen aus dem Ausland. Also stimmen die Prioritäten. Boot herbei, zügig.
Motor noch durchchecken, Impeller, Zahnriemen wechseln, Öle und Kerzen auch. Kann ja so schwer nicht sein, ist ein besserer Rasenmähermotor. Dann wirds speziell- ein anderer Propeller muss dran. Bei dem leichten Boot mit der Form passt da nix von der Stange. Und die Berechnungsprogramme dafür sind für Einrumpfboote. Empirisch nähern. Ist eh so eine unpräzise Wissenschaft, die Hydrodynamik. Vor allem ist das Problem, dass bei dem Gewicht ein, zwei Mann mehr an Bord viel ausmachen. Kompromiss, so gar nicht mein Ding. Das werden wohl zwei, einer für Alleinbetrieb, einer mit Passagieren. Oder drei, wenn ich den Lastfall Banane, den Otto erwähnte, einbeziehe. Dann braucht es ein Schnellwechselsystem, gibt es auch von der Stange nicht. Das sind auch so Hinterwäldler in der Marine- Branche, wie am Bau. Und genauso überteuert.
Das passt ja, wenig Leistung für viel Geld liefern habe ich nun lange genug gelernt.
Tank und Batterie müssen in die Kufen, ganz runter, Schwerpunkt tief. Nur atmet der erste wie die zweite im Zweifel explosive Gase aus. Belüftung, nicht trivial. Und Schotten müssen in die Kufen. Hat zwar kein Stangenboot, aber wenn man bei den Geschwindigkeiten und der Rumpfform ein Hindernis trifft, fliegen die GFK- Fetzen. Die Dinger verkaufe ich dem Ingenieur vom Lloyd bei der Zertifikation als Spanten. Die Stärke kann der eh nicht messen. Ist wie bei den Rennautos. Wenn die vom Tüv gewusst hätten, was wir da wirklich an Leistung drin hatten, hätten die uns festnehmen lassen.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ach so, Wolfsbarsche. Habe mich jetzt mit einem Meeresbiologen ausgetauscht...



wie schön.
schön wäre auch, sich mit uns auszutauschen.
ansatzpunkte (posts) gäbs genug.

bin zu müde jetzt für deine pirouetten.

bis später...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ach so, Wolfsbarsche. Habe mich jetzt mit einem Meeresbiologen ausgetauscht. Da bin ich auf der richtigen Schiene. Die kann man sicher auch auf der Durchreise hier erwischen, aber die kommen wegen der Sandaale rein. Die sind im Brackwasser, und da komme ich nur realistisch per Motor hin. Bezüglich der Adlerfische kennt er da einen kompetenten Kollegen aus dem Ausland. Also stimmen die Prioritäten. Boot herbei, zügig.
> Motor noch durchchecken, Impeller, Zahnriemen wechseln, Öle und Kerzen auch. Kann ja so schwer nicht sein, ist ein besserer Rasenmähermotor. Dann wirds speziell- ein anderer Propeller muss dran. Bei dem leichten Boot mit der Form passt da nix von der Stange. Und die Berechnungsprogramme dafür sind für Einrumpfboote. Empirisch nähern. Ist eh so eine unpräzise Wissenschaft, die Hydrodynamik. Vor allem ist das Problem, dass bei dem Gewicht ein, zwei Mann mehr an Bord viel ausmachen. Kompromiss, so gar nicht mein Ding. Das werden wohl zwei, einer für Alleinbetrieb, einer mit Passagieren. Oder drei, wenn ich den Lastfall Banane, den Otto erwähnte, einbeziehe. Dann braucht es ein Schnellwechselsystem, gibt es auch von der Stange nicht. Das sind auch so Hinterwäldler in der Marine- Branche, wie am Bau. Und genauso überteuert.
> Das passt ja, wenig Leistung für viel Geld liefern habe ich nun lange genug gelernt.
> Tank und Batterie müssen in die Kufen, ganz runter, Schwerpunkt tief. Nur atmet der erste wie die zweite im Zweifel explosive Gase aus. Belüftung, nicht trivial. Und Schotten müssen in die Kufen. Hat zwar kein Stangenboot, aber wenn man bei den Geschwindigkeiten und der Rumpfform ein Hindernis trifft, fliegen die GFK- Fetzen. Die Dinger verkaufe ich dem Ingenieur vom Lloyd bei der Zertifikation als Spanten. Die Stärke kann der eh nicht messen. Ist wie bei den Rennautos. Wenn die vom Tüv gewusst hätten, was wir da wirklich an Leistung drin hatten, hätten die uns festnehmen lassen.



Von der Melancholie auf geradem Wege in die Euphorie.
Bisschen Sorgen macht mir das alles.
#c


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Herbert, das mit sortiert ist so was bei mir. In kreativen Phasen ist das speziell. Auf meinem Schreibtisch herrscht Chaos- für andere. War schon im Studium so. Wenn der Platz nicht reicht, verstreue ich die Pläne, Skizzen im ganzen Zimmer. Da muss ich nicht blättern, dauert zu lang. Und da fällt mir immer noch was ein, was besser, einfacher geht. Das kann ich dann schnell reinmalen.
Projektarbeit läuft bei mir in mach3. Da kann ich nix für, und langsamer geht nicht. Da konnten in 25 Berufsjahren 3 Menschen dem Tempo folgen- reicht auch. Ich kann Euch das nicht dezidiert auseinandersetzen, sorry.
Am Ende werfe ich das ganze Papier in den Müll, weil ich alles, glasklar, im Kopf habe. Da bin ich kurz davor.
Übermorgen fahre ich gen Werkstatt, da wird das ruhiger.
Polyester härtet leider nicht schneller, nur weil ich damit rumklebe. Über das Problem ist mit dem Hersteller noch zu reden- schnellerer Härter.
Aber Wärme hilft bei chemischen Prozessen. In Badehose mit Harzen arbeiten bedarf Präzision, glaubt mir das, sonst wird das eine Sauerei.
Dann kann ich morgen- scheixxe, Samstag- das Material ordern. Dann ist das Mittwoch da. Ich auch, und los.
Das mag wirr wirken, ist es nicht. 
Ich muss mich noch von Miss Surfshop und Kuhglocke verabschieden, ganz wichtig.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ne, ne Kohlmeise, alles gut. Ich muss mich nur frei von negativen Dingen halten, die schnelle Arbeit ist i.O. Die da wären Kälte, Dunkelheit, Lärm, Einsamkeit. Viele Jahre Erfahrung mit dem Kram. Ich rede auch mit den Jungs meiner Autowerkstatt, ob ich das da machen kann. Da kann man schwatzen, zusammen essen, etc. Die Wohnung ist eine Zumutung, ich habe mir das noch mal überlegt. Keine Heizung, die beschixxxenen Fenster, nasse Wand, irre Luftfeuchtigkeit, hellhörig. Wenn das warm wird, ok, da bin ich draussen. Aber nicht im Winter. Da baue ich in Ruhe den Kutter, so schnell geht das auch nicht. Da kommen Probleme, ist ja nie gemacht worden. Beim Motor sicher auch, der lief ewig nicht. Und diese fast schon manischen 12-Stunden Tage ohne Pause mache ich auch nicht mehr.
Ist aber auch ein Lernprozess, langsamer zu machen.
Ünd wieder steht der Diesel um die Zeit minutenlang nagelnd unterm Fenster. Das gehört sich nicht. Die Menschen hier sind laut, zumindest die meisten. Ändern kann ich es nicht, also muss ich mir eine andere Bleibe suchen. Kommenden Herbst.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das mit dem nachts Motor laufen lassen im Wohngebiet ändere ich. Kommt das nach 22.00 noch mal vor, bin ich unten. Ob der Typ englisch kann oder nicht- er wird verstehen. Oder ich stelle die Kiste ab und schmeiss den Schlüssel in den Gulli.
Ja, jetzt ist es Vorsatz, ist mir aber egal, ich ertrage das gesundheitlich nicht.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich bin doch verrückt, hier zu frieren und kaum Schlaf zu finden.
Morgen fahre ich. Die Bude ist Schrott, zumindest im Winter, und im Sommer mit den Touris wird es noch lauter. Dann ist sie auch Schrott. Weg damit, das Leben ist kurz.
Lehrgeld ist normal. Das findet sich. Auf meine Art. Mach Dein Zeug allein, vertraue nie auf andere.
Wieder naiv von dem Grundsatz abgewichen, wieder Mist.
Ich habe es als Teenager schon gemerkt, mach es selbst, allein.
Und der nächste Nageldiesel unterm Fenster. Uhrzeit vermerken.


----------



## LAC (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker,
 natürlich kann ich als begabter vogel leute überzeugen, das habe ich gelernt und kann "singen" wie eine nachtigall, und einige die ich ansprechen will,  die finden meine "stimme" gut. 
 Du solltest mal die augen zu machen, indem du dir eine augenklappe holst, damit du nicht deine ganzen pläne siehst, die im zimmer rumliegen  und mal richtig dampf ablassen -  bohnensuppe hilft da oft, denn jedes böhnchen gibt ein tönchen, damit dein kopf mal frei wird.
 Das ist ganz wichtig!
 Denn momentan hast du ja mehr arbeit hier im anglerboard, um die ganzen postings zu beantworten, es befreit dich, wenn du uns nur dein lagebericht bzw. visionen mitteilst, da verschwindet auch schon der druck etwas.
 Das ist gewaltig, was ich lese und ich lese es gerne, da du mir neuland zeigst.  
 Ich sehe es schon, wenn du uns mitteilst, dass du dir jetzt schmutzige finger geholt hast, weil die rolle toilettenpapier ausgerollt in deiner garagenwohnung liegt und sich voll wasser gesaugt hat, da die bude nicht regendicht ist. Dann kann alles noch kommen und immer neue projekte entstehen und du machst dir dann wie ein ingenieur darüber rein technische gadanken, befasst dich mit der toilettenrolle, drehst sie, legst noch einige dazu, damit sie wie ein saugfähiger damm wirken, sie bekommt dann eine ganz neue funktion und du hast es geschafft, dass dein raum - durch dein tun -  trocken bleibt, das ist ein sichtbarer erfolg ! 
 Darauf solltest du dir dann einen trinken, das steht dir zu bei solch einen erfolg und es ist nicht schlimm, wenn es zuviel wird und du das wasser nicht mehr halten  kannst - hast ja einen saugfähigen damm gebaut - es kann also nichts passieren.

 Gut das du noch mit der welt verbunden  bist z.b. mit dem anglerboard, und kannst hier die luft ablassen sonst müsstest du dir das alles selbst erzählen  - das muss man ganz schön stark sein um das zu verkraften.
 Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen abend im warmen portugal, wir haben momentan 3 grad, das ist kalt besitzen jedoch eine heizung.
 Du solltest dir auch eine heizung anschaffen, du musst ja keine kaufen du musst sie mit worten überzeugen - dann hast du eine wo du dich wohl fühlst, da sie körpertemperatur hat.
 Gruß zum Süden.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Heute war ich beim Makler, wir haben die Probleme in Ruhe besprochen. Der Lärm ist hier ein Problem, gerade für Nordeuropäer, da in Portugal Lärmschutz-noch- kein Thema ist.
Aus dem Mietvertrag komme ich zeitnah raus. 
Wenn Wohnung, werde ich wohl einige km ins Inland gehen müssen.
Dort sind die Mieten auch günstiger. Nass und kalt möchte ich nicht, und Lärm geht auch nicht.
Den baulichen Standard wie in Nordeuropa werde ich nicht finden, das ist aber nicht schlimm.
Nach Deutschland werde ich fliegen, das ist mit dem Wohnmobil zu stressig und auch zu teuer.
Vermutlich ist es auch sinnvoll, das Wohnmobil dann erst zu verkaufen, wenn ich eine wirklich passende Wohnung habe. So habe ich eine funktionale Alternative, wenn ich länger eine gescheite Wohnung suchen muss.
Ab März ist das Wohnmobil schon ausreichend. So lange kann ich in D bleiben.
So schnell und reibungsarm wie gedacht, klappt das hier nicht.
Es ist eben eine komplett andere Kultur. Wenn man da trotzdem angenehm wohnen will-so einige gewohnte Dinge aus Deutschland möchte ich nicht missen- muss man kreativ sein.
Und es braucht halt Zeit, die passende Umgebung zu finden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Heute war ich beim Makler, wir haben die Probleme in Ruhe besprochen. Der Lärm ist hier ein Problem, gerade für Nordeuropäer, da in Portugal Lärmschutz-noch- kein Thema ist.
> Aus dem Mietvertrag komme ich zeitnah raus.
> *Wenn Wohnung, werde ich wohl einige km ins Inland gehen müssen.*
> Dort sind die Mieten auch günstiger. Nass und kalt möchte ich nicht, und Lärm geht auch nicht.
> ...


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo Jürgen, das wird so kommen;  wenn ich mich nicht wohlfühle in meiner Umgebung, habe ich zum Fischen keine Lust.
Die Wolfsbarsche sind ein Thema, aber nebensächlich.
Erstmal meine grundsätzlichen Lebensansprüche abdecken, das ist wichtiger.
Dazu gehört, es warm zu haben, es trocken zu haben, keinen Lärm zu haben.
Auswandern in solch einen differenten Kulturkreis ist nicht trivial.
Das kenne ich von Auslandsprojekten.
Man muss nachjustieren.
Das ist normal, braucht Zeit und Überlegung, geht aber.
Das Fischen ist auch nicht Leistungssport. Beweisen muss ich mir nichts mehr. Ein Barsch könnte sein Leben verlieren, ich ein Fangfoto.
Immer lässig, dann wird das.
Mit Gewalt klappt nix- wir hatten darüber in anderem Zusammenhang geschrieben.


----------



## LAC (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, ich glaube, dass dein wohnmobil  nach drei monaten aus dem land  muss - ich glaube es, da es in einigen ländern so ist ist, wenn es eine ausländische nummer hat. 
 Wenn du jetzt die heimreise antreten willst, damit du eine warmes zuhause hast, dann solltest du dir mal gedanken machen ob portgual das richtige land ist - um den wolfsbarsch zu fangen. Da dieses land zu den ärmsten ländern europas zählt und ein land ist, wo augewandert wird, da förmlich das land finanziell am boden zerstört ist.  Die einwanderer kommen aus  afrikanischen ländern  - wo grob gesagt ihr hab und gut was sie aufgegeben haben, ihr raum in einer lehmhütte und einige magarinenkisten sowie ein fernseher war und nicht vergleichbar vom hab und gut eines europäers oder sie kommen aus osteuropa , wo es auch nicht rosig aussieht, die aber arbeiten für ein appel und ei und keinen wolfsbarsch fangen wollen, das bringt kein geld.
 Wenn du mit deiner rente klar kommst  ist das ok, dann mach dir schöne stunden dort - bleib schön auf den teppich - und fang dein fischen.
 Wusstest du,  daß deine verwandten, die neandertaler,  das sind frühzeitliche menschen gewesen, die nicht weit wo Jürgen wohnt - mal gelebt haben, die ersten menschen waren, die in portugal schon den wolfsbarsch gesucht haben - dieser drang nach portugal muss sich vererbt haben und bricht dann und wann mal aus.
 Wünsche dir noch schöne tage dort und melde mich mal für längere zeit hier ab.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Bauhalle habe ich ab kommenden Donnerstag. Bei meinen Schrauberkumpels. Das ist gut, kurze Wege und Gesellschaft.
Bei Miss Surfshop:l und Kuhglocke war ich auch.
Mal sehen, wann ich fliege, die Preise bei Ryanair sind über die Wochentage sehr unterschiedlich- vermutlich Mittwoch.
Keiner, den ich kenne, hat fundierte Kenntnisse von Hydrodynamik. 
Ich schon gar nicht.
Werde mal versuchen, Adrian Newey zu kontaktieren. Der hat bei Red Bull Formel Eins keine rechte Lust mehr.
Will in Booten machen. Ich ja auch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bauhalle habe ich ab kommenden Donnerstag. Bei meinen Schrauberkumpels. Das ist gut, kurze Wege und Gesellschaft.
> Bei Miss Surfshop:l und Kuhglocke war ich auch.
> Mal sehen, wann ich fliege, die Preise bei Ryanair sind über die Wochentage sehr unterschiedlich- vermutlich Mittwoch.
> Keiner, den ich kenne, hat fundierte Kenntnisse von Hydrodynamik.
> ...


*
*


 Ob er aber einen Wolfsbarschnixfänger sucht? |rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Otto, das mit dem Mobil sehe ich anders. In der EU habe ich Niederlassungsfreiheit. Es interessiert auch keinen Menschen, wenn ich es hinstelle, wo sonst niemand parken will, pragmatisch halt.
Dann ist die Kiste alt, da vermutet Niemand Reichtümer drin.
Was stimmt.
Vollkasko hatter, bei Totalverlust kommt was.
Nee, kein Problem.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jürgen, Wolfsbarsche nicht fangen können die Tommies sicher nicht schlechter als ich.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Den Typen, Newey, erreicht man nur kostenpflichtig, wenn überhaupt.
Auch egal. Kein Gott, der, auch nur Engineer.
Geht auch so.


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mit Gas ohne Schornstein heizen, ist auch speziell. Man wird müde, weil der Brenner den Sauerstoff frisst. Irgendwas läuft fehl in der Welt der Kohlenwasserstoffe. Könnten aber auch Benutzerprobleme sein#c. In der Bodega ist die Luft besser, also muss ich da jetzt hin.


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Flug gebucht nach Germanien, Mittwoch. Irgendwann zahlt Ryanair bestimmt noch Geld zurück. Deren Kalkulation würde ich gerne mal einsehen. Hoffentlich tanken die nicht zu knapp Kerosin und zahlen die Pilotengehälter pünktlich. Und haben Gin-Tonic an Bord. Flugangstkiller, also Medizin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Moin
Advent Advent ein Lichtlein brennt
Hast ein Flug für 49 Euronen
und wenn das 5. Lichtlein brennt,dann haste Weihnachten verpennt;-))

Mfg
Norbert


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Weihnachten ohne meine Kinder ist keines, fällt aus.
Dafür habe ich zur gallisch-germanischen Versöhnung beigetragen. Miss Sixty hatte auch Feuchtigkeitsprobleme. Hecktüren, nicht was Ihr denkt. Fische muss es hier geben, es gibt Angler.


----------



## LAC (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, 
 das ist gut zu hören, dann kannst du ja das wohnmobil überall hinstellen - es kann aber sein, wenn du zurück kommst, daß es verschwunden ist, dann ist dir ein fehler unterlaufen.
 Du kannst es dann durch eine zahlung frei kaufen.

 Zu Ryanair, da fliege ich oft mit - die gesellschaft fliegt schon günstig, jedoch ohne gepäck für 45 euro nach düsseldorf, nur mit handgepäck, das reicht ja, du willst ja nicht zurück kommen.  Bei Gepäck wird der flug teurer und wenn du zu viel kg hast - wird es wahnsinnig teuer. Schön aufpassen. Beim handgepäck, darfst du nur 0,2 ltr. flüssigkeit mitbringen, alles andere wird dir abgenommen. Auch wenn du sagst, ich bin der bekannte wolfsbarschfänger aus dem anglerboard.

 Wenn du jetzt in deutschland bist, kannst du dich erst mal richtig entspannen und neue kraft tanken, denn diese brauchst du, da es wirklich schwer ist, im ausland einen wolfsbarsch zu fangen.
 Ich sehe es schon kommen, wenn du demnächst beim formel eins rennen in Barcelona zwischen niki lauda und sebastian vettel stehst,  und der presse mitteilst, daß du  ein beratungsingenieur und powermanager  bist, und er sollte doch mal deine wolfsbarsche aus deinem bauchladen kosten, dann würde er energie tanken und das rennen kraftvoll überstehen.
 Und dann zeigst du ihm, mit gestrecktem arm mit den fingern, ein V und sagst: wolfbarsch Volker, powerhaft wie Vettel


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ein Foddo kam nicht, von meiner heldenhaften Rettung einer Französin vor Wassereinbruch.


----------



## Jose (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

dein ursprünglicher wet dream war doch der wolfsbarsch "an sich, für sich und an und für sich".

du hast die nase nicht auf dem boden, alter.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> dein ursprünglicher wet dream war doch der wolfsbarsch "an sich, für sich und an und für sich".
> 
> *du hast die nase nicht auf dem boden, alter.*






Trotzdem ist sein empfohlenes Heilwasser genial.:m


----------



## Jose (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist sein empfohlenes Heilwasser genial.:m



aaah, ich hätt' gedacht, du verträgst das gar nicht.(deshalb ja auch selbstloses angebot )


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich muss, in recht zartem Alter, hier öffentlich zugeben, dass mir mein Körper keine feuchten Träume mehr schenkt. Es waren schöne Zeiten, aber alles ist vergänglich.


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Letzte Nacht in diesem Irrenhaus. Ich brauche Ruhe, und die habe ich hier von morgens bis nachts nicht. Unzumutbar. Mit Schallschutzfenstern und Heizung vielleicht...
Ich habe mal die Autofahrer beobauchtet. Das Phänomen hier kenne ich aus den 80er Jahren in D. Die Menschen laufen möglichst keinen Meter zu Fuss. Wenn die zu 5 Läden wollen, suchen die 5 mal einen Parkplatz. Daher kommt der irsinnige Lärm.
Morgen fahre ich zu einem Hotel 40km vor Lissabon. Der Luxus kostet mich 34€, und bei denen kann ich sicher umsonst mein Auto bis zur Rückkehr parken. Die Touri- Abzocke rund um Flughafen Lissabon und den Lärm dort brauche ich auch nicht. Übermorgen mit dem Taxi zum Flughafen, ab Hahn dann mit dem Zug nach Nordhessen, dort hat dann meine Stammkneipe noch offen. Da muss ich mir irgendwie ein altes Auto besorgen. Bei meinen Eltern wohnen geht ohne Auto nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Winter. Böötchen bauen. Freue mich drauf, wird sicher gut


----------



## Promachos (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab hier mit immer größer werdendem Interesse (zuerst am Woba, dann an den "Hauptdarstellern") mitgelesen. Ein ständiges Auf und Ab, ein dauerndes Hin und Her - wie im echten Leben.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass jeder räumlich und inhaltlich/psychisch dort landet, wo sein Platz ist!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Zunächst muss ich woanders wohnen. Das Spiel kenne ich schon über 10 Jahre: Wenn ich keine akustische Ruhe finde, muss ich Chemie zum schlafen nehmen. Das will ich nicht. Also muss ich weichen.
Aber das habe ich mit dem Makler besprochen, das wird schon.
Ich komme erst zurück, wenn es wärmer wird, das ist so Ende Februar.
Das ist nämlich das nächste: Ich will nicht  frieren, und die Bude bekomme ich nur für viel finanziellen Aufwand warm. 
Also erstmal wieder Wohnmobil, das bekomme ich warm, und dann mit der Wohnung weitersehen.
Eigentlich will ich bauen, Eigentum hat was, dann habe ich auch deutsche Qualität.
Der Hausplan ist genauso durchgeknallt wie das Bootskonzept:m.
Aber natürlich machbar, weitgehend Eigenleistung. Nur ein paar Euro müssen noch auf den Tisch. Schulden will ich nie wieder haben. Kosten für Wasser, Strom, Abwasser brauche ich auch nicht, das geht heute autark zu bauen. Und billig.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

tipp am rande für alle lärm-empfindlichen: angepasste silikon-ohrstöpsel vom hörgeräteakustiker.

ich weiß, wovon ich rede. ohne geht gar nicht mehr, nirgendwo.


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ach Du Scheixxe, Ich hatte auch schon dran gedacht, bei grossen Festen, an Strassen...Das ist ein riesiger Naturpark, dünn besiedelt. Irgendwo finde ich eine ruhige Ecke. Ich habe mal mit dem Mobil an einem Stausee ganz einsam übernachtet. Nachts war da nix, gar nix. Kein Licht, kein Geräusch. Wir sind so überlastet mit Sinneseindrücken. Da nicht.
Aber die Portugiesen-und sie leben laut, zumindest hier- kommen auch noch dran. Menschen lernen nur auf die harte Tour.
Jetzt noch ein Highlight: 5 Cent in Messing|bigeyes.


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Haus: 220V braucht doch keiner, oder? Ich denke, ein 24 Volt-System reicht. Betankt per Solar. Für Elektro- Werkzeug, zum Batterie- Laden bei Sauwetter, Fön für die Mädels, etc. schiebt man sich ein Honda- Aggregat in den Besenschrank. Die Batterien sind billig, aus dem Nutzfahrzeugbereichn. Wasser- ja, braucht man. Hier gibt es jede Mange Brunnen, und das Wasser ist weit besser als der Scheixx, der hier aus der Leitung kommt. 
Die Waschmaschine braucht viel, aber ich die nicht- Wäscherei, und die legen gleich zusammen und bügeln zur Not. Mache ich nicht gern. Der Punto hat eine halbe Tonne Nutzlast, 500 Liter. Kostet nichts.
Abwasseras Klo bekommt einen Zerhacker mit Pumpe. Pflanzen können das weit besser reinigen als Kläranlagen. Schilf oder Repositionspflanzen auf Schwimmvlies. Variante 2 bedeckt den kompletten Teich, niemand sieht was, nix stinkt. Zur Tarnung und für lästige Überwachungsbeamte kann man noch ein Dixi Klo aufstellen. Die Fäkalien von Tieren sind schon ewig Dünger für Pflanzen. Bleiben wir dabei. TV, Internet: Satellit, bei 1 bekannt, bei 2 weniger. Aber wenn das in der Schweiz geht, dann auch hier.
Heizung, ganz klar, Stückholz. Ofendesign läuft gerade durch die Designabteilung in der Birne.


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

So langsam bekomme ich das hier in den Griff. Die Wohnung war echt ein Rückschlag. Da hilft aber jammern nicht- handeln.
Und mir ist es zu kalt hier im Winter. Kommenden Winter peile ich Belize an. Bei den Temperaturen braucht man kein Wohnmobil, Kastenwagen reicht, Selbstausbau.
Blue Hole.
http://www.elmundoenmimaleta.com/wp...inos-sin-explorar-fosa-de-las-marianas-01.jpg

[edit Mod: Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich das hier in den Griff. Die Wohnung war echt ein Rückschlag. Da hilft aber jammern nicht- handeln.
> Und mir ist es zu kalt hier im Winter. Kommenden Winter peile ich Belize an. Bei den Temperaturen braucht man kein Wohnmobil, Kastenwagen reicht, Selbstausbau.
> Blue Hole.
> http://www.elmundoenmimaleta.com/wp...inos-sin-explorar-fosa-de-las-marianas-01.jpg


 

 Welche Örtlichkeit kommt dann 3 Monate später? Fallen in Belize nicht auch Kokosnüsse vom Baum?|kopfkrat
  Für Sensibelchen recht gefährlich.:m


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Und mir ist es zu kalt hier im Winter. Kommenden Winter peile ich Belize an...



falls du deinen usernamen ändern möchtest in "Odysseus" unterstütze ich dich gerne


----------



## Sledge (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Auhaa...!
Ich denke, dort  wirst du am wenigsten glücklich werden, allein schon krankenversicherungstechnisch!
Außer für Touris im Hotel ist das ähnlich , wenn nicht noch schlimmer als P, nur halt anders.
Entwicklungsland mit mieserabler Infrastruktur, außerhalb der Tourihochburgen, ein Klima was sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist im europäischen Winter, Infektionskrankheiten mit denen nicht gut Kirschen essen ist , Naturgewalten die von jetzt auf gleich alles Liebgewonnene zerstören usw.
Es ist nicht "irgendwo wo´s warm ist" gleich alles besser, nur weil´s warm ist!
Ich habe hier lange mitgelesen, und auch ein gewisses Verständnis für deine Situation.
ABER, du kannst nicht erwarten igendwo anders hinzugehen, uns alles ist wieder gut, so läuft dat nicht!
Wäre es so, würdest du keinen Platz dort finden, weil alle da wären.
Ich habe deine Nörgeleien über Portugal aufmerksam verfolgt, ALTER---das ist der Süden , und so war es schon immer dort!
Entweder du arrangierst dich damit oder es wird nix.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe mehrmals in E gelebt, es aber genossen und bin nur Aufgrund der Arbeitsmarktlage zurück, und das auch nicht als Pflegefall, sondern weil ich es mir so ausgesucht habe, aus eigener Kraft und mit eigenen Mitteln.
Ich wäre wohl immer noch dort, habe aber aus Rücksicht auf meine Frau den Weg zurück gewählt, gesundheitsbedingt!
Also, entweder du reißt dich zusammen, stehst deinen Mann und gehst da durch, oder du flüchtest vor jeder Unwegsamkeit, wirst aber nie irgendwo ankommen!
Wohnmobil, Wohnung, Lärm, Boote usw sind doch nur Ausflüchte.
Sobald dir irgendwas nicht paßt , kneifst du, suchst Gründe für dein Aufgeben und versuchst uns das auch noch als plausibel zu verkaufen. 
Alter, so funktioniert dat Leben nicht, setz dich mal auf´n Arsxx, reflektiere dein Verhalten und ziehe die entsprechenden Schlüsse daraus.
So wie du dir das Leben vorstellst ist es nicht, außer für einige wenige die sich um materielle Dinge keine Gedanken machen zu brauchen!
Der Jose hat versucht dir das durch die "Blume" zu vermitteln, vergeblich!
Finde heraus was du eigentlich willst, dann schaffe die Vorraussetzungen dafür und ziehe das durch!
Mit Halbheiten, Fluchten und Ausreden wirst du nie Ruhe finden, aber immer Leute hinter dir haben die dich fragen, -Wo ist der Woba mit 15 Pfd?
Wie gesagt, verstehen kann ich dich insoweit du ne Veränderung brauchst, aber geschenkt kriegt man nirgendwo was, und der Landwein macht es nicht besser, im Gegenteil!
Du hast dort recht gute Vorraussetzungen, wie ich lesen konnte. Nimm die Herausforderung an, lern die Sprache und mach was draus. Mit deiner Rente als Grundstock brauchst du nur noch etwas dazuzuverdienen und alles kann gut werden.
Schenken tut dir das keiner, aber möglich sollte das sein mit Angeltouren o.Ä.

Nix für ungut, wünsche dir viel Erfolg und daß du irgendwann ankommst, wo auch immer!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Rooobert

Carmen hoffte, ihren _Rooobert_ ändern zu können.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volker, erinnerungen werden wach.
lies mal

und hör mal

(nao sabes nadar...)

graças a deus  não moras em cabo verde...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@Slege, der bisher beste, weil zutreffenste Beitrag in diesem Thread! 

Ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und die zarten Ansätze von Jose an Volker, ihm klar zu machen, dass er doch zunächst mal seine Sicht der Dinge dem Land anpassen sollte, um seinen Frieden zu finden, gehen komplett an ihm vorbei.
Wogegen er auf die Beiträge, welche zwar schön bildhaft sind, dafür aber voller lüsterner Alt-Herrenfantasien von LAC, voll einsteigt!
Immer wieder geht es darum sich an Frauen ran zu machen, seien es die zwei Chikas vom Surfershop, oder andere Opfer.
Sich dieser Männlichkeitsklischees zu bedienen, scheint unserem Volker jedenfalls näher zu liegen, als sich zunächst mal um sein eigenes Seelenheil zu kümmern und sich nicht unnötigerweise noch andere(weibliche) Probleme zu schaffen!

Ein Sinnspruch von mir noch, zwar alt, aber immer noch gültig:

Solange du nicht in dir selbst zuhause bist, so bist du es nirgendwo!

Jürgen

P.S.:
@Jose, bezüglich deiner Links, ich bin Stommler und dazu scheint der Barde noch aus meiner alten Nachbarschaft zu sein, seltsam!


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nehmt das hier mal alles nicht zu ernst. Ich weiss, was ich mache, immer schon. Mainstream ist das nicht, und das ist gut so.
Verhandeln, schrieb ich mal, kann ich ganz gut.
Und schon fallen Früchte vom Baum vor die Füsse des Sensibelchens- Vermieterin baut Isolier- und Schallschutzfenster ein, um diesen hochkarätigen Mieter zu behalten. Geht doch!
Dann erfülle ich auch den Mietvertrag bis November.
Bin in D, hier isses kalt und weiss... Materialbestellung für den Kutter, und los.


----------



## JasonP (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Für Elektro- Werkzeug, zum Batterie- Laden bei Sauwetter, Fön für die Mädels, etc. schiebt man sich ein Honda- Aggregat in den Besenschrank.


 
Falls du was neues oder gebrauchtes suchst, da kann ich dir bestimmt behilflich sein. 
Ich arbeite nämlich in der Baubranche. Also falls du mal nen Angebot brauchst, schreib mir einfach ne pn

Gruß


----------



## bennyhill (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ein Sinnspruch von mir noch, zwar alt, aber immer noch gültig:

Solange du nicht in dir selbst zuhause bist, so bist du es nirgendwo!

Wie wahr...Wenn man die Fehler immer bei den anderen sucht, wird man in Portugal genauso versagen wie zu Hause, in Belize sowieso.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich lese hier nach wie vor interessiert mit und befinde die geäußerte Kritik zwar für richtig, finde aber dennoch, man sollte nun auch nicht zu hart mit dem TE in's Gericht gehen. 
Sicher, wer einen Tapetenwechsel vornimmt, darf sich anschließend nicht über die neue Wandfarbe beklagen und ebenso sicher ist, dass die Welt dort unten eine andere war, ist und bleiben wird. Und sie wartet auch bestimmt nicht auf einen Heilsbringer aus Deutschland der alles besser weiß und kann. Wenn die Leute dort zum Brötchen holen mit dem Auto fahren, dann ist das so. PUNKT. 
Mit steigendem Adrenalinspiegel am Fenster zu sitzen und sich aufzuregen wird daran nichts ändern. Weder der Verkehr noch das Wetter wird sich dem neuen Anwohner anpassen. Umgekehrt muss es ablaufen, sonst ist es zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Grüße!


----------



## volkerm (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Gut, dass man mir hier so reichlich Lebenshilfe bietet.


----------



## volkerm (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Weltuntergangspropheten unterwegs hier? Mich kann man mit einem Messer im Outback aussetzen- drei Tage später stehe ich lächelnd am Tresen.
Literatur zum Thema Katamaran ist eindeutig- viel bessere Effizienz als Einrümpfe.
Und 4 Monate Belize kann ich locker mit dem Erlös des Wohnmobils hinkriegen.
Läuft alles. Man muss sich nur selbst kümmern und beratungsresistent sein.
Jetzt muss ich aber los zum Kerzenschein-Diner.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Ein Sinnspruch noch, zwar alt, aber immer noch gültig:


 

 Zensiert von mir:

 Wenn Du den Regenbogen suchst, dann darfst Du den Regen nicht scheuen ( Sinngemäß von Dolly Parton).


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ... Man muss sich nur selbst kümmern und beratungsresistent sein...



letzteres klappt ja schon prima.
ersteres ja eigentlich auch: du kümmerst.

geh mal fischen. fangmeldung erbeten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Mich kann man mit einem Messer im Outback aussetzen- drei Tage später stehe ich lächelnd am Tresen.




Volker, was soll dieses Allmachtsgeschwafel?
Vor Tagen hast du noch anders geredet: Kalt, laut, nass....Heimweh.
#d


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

jetzt ist er wohl bei mama.
warm, trocken still - und morgen was im stiefel, heute wohl auch schon einiges.

epa, nao vale a pena.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Wer Beratungsresistenz ist ist im Forum aber fehl am Platze, die tragen nur Selbstdarsteller mit Stolz vor sich her und Katamaranrümpfe sind bei ruhigem Wasser im Vorteil, bei Seegang sind die Mist.

Bevor wir nach Ungarn auswanderten waren wir zur Weihnachtszeit in Portugal , allerdings an der Algarve und wir hatten spitzen Wetter dabei. Zumindest konnte man im Pulli gut rumlaufen und  an windgeschützten Stellen lange ein T-shirt.

Nach nun 8 Jahren hier haben wir uns entschlossen wieder zurück zu kehren. Im Gegensatz zu dir Volker, haben wir erst mal ein Jahr nur gewohnt und geprüft ob uns das Land passt, ob wir mit den Leuten klar kommen.

Dann haben wir uns entschieden auch am Haus was zu machen und etwas zu investieren.

Wenn ich mir überlege wie sprunghaft du zu sein scheinst, dann wäre der Grunderwerb das letzte wozu ich dir raten würde.

Versuche doch mal einfach nur Volker zu sein  nicht Supervolker, nicht Mc Guyver-volker.

Ein preiswertes Boot ist besser gekauft, wenn auch nicht die ungarischen über die wir schon schrieben.

Ich wünsche dir eine besinnliche Zeit, das du zu dir findest und das du dann mit dem was du findest zufrieden bist.

Liebe Grüße Frank

PS.: ich kam auch aus einer Projektarbeit bevor ich die Bremse zog.


----------



## volkerm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Besinnlich klappt halt nicht. Tut aber niemand weh, so isser, und macht sein Zeug, lustvoll.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> ... so isser, und macht sein Zeug, lustvoll.












adeusinho
irrlichter sind keine beleuchtung


----------



## Promachos (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jetzt geht's dahin.... Schade!:c

Gruß Promachos


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Vor sich selbst kann man nicht mal auf den Mond flüchten.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Mich kann man mit einem Messer im Outback aussetzen- drei Tage später stehe ich lächelnd am Tresen.



Trotz Kälte und Regen oder gerade deswegen?

Im Outback ist es übrigens alles andere als still in der Nacht. Im Gegenteil. Die Geräuschkulisse ist teilweise fast schon ohrenbetäubend. Ich habe da schon unter freiem Himmel übernachtet und weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## LAC (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Weltuntergangspropheten unterwegs hier? Mich kann man mit einem Messer im Outback aussetzen- drei Tage später stehe ich lächelnd am Tresen.



@ Volker, ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, wenn du von weltuntergangspropheten schreibst, ich sehe das ganz locker.
 Wobei ich glaube, daß du deine zeilen nicht richtig geordnet hast und du schreiben wolltest, daß du drei tage am tresen mit dem messer stehst und von der australischen wildnis träumst - du bist dann out back - wie du es erwähnst -  und hast dich zurückgezogen und träumst, von der australischen wildnis, das ist traumhaft und nicht so gefährlich.
 Solltest du jedoch auf einmal wach werden und auf dem boden, liegen, dann bist du nicht in der wildnis vom bumerang getroffen worden bzw. hast mit einem känguru geboxt, sondern am tresen eingeschlafen und umgefallen, weil träume und alkohol die augen schwer machen bzw. schließen.
 Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du ein schlafwandler bist und du zum wolfsbarsch gehst, weil er dich ruft - dann könntest du dir zusätzlich noch nasse socken holen.


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Von Herbert Achternbusch gibt es den Film "Die Atlantikschwimmer". Daraus ein Zitat: "Wir haben keine Chance und dennoch werden wir sie nutzen!"

...und noch einen vom Herbert: "Die Gegend macht mich fertig. Aber jetzt bleibe ich so lange, bis man es ihr ansieht!"


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Andal, von mir noch einen.
Alle wussten, warum es nicht geht.
Einer hatte die Info nicht, und machte es.
Sowas klappert.


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Andal

 Wir haben keine chance - aber einer kam durch.

 Ich kenne welche, die wachsen über sich hinaus , das hat etwas mit unsere zeit zu tun und ist unvorstellbar - man versteht es nicht, ist halt nicht normal. Ob die 110 jahre alt werden glaube ich nicht, da die so viel im kopf haben, was sie belastet.


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich wünsche dem Volker, dass er sein sich selbst auferlegtes Tempo halt und aushalten kann. Meines ist es nicht, obwohl er und ich aus einer sehr identen Situation kommen, b.z.w. immer noch drinstecken.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



volkerma schrieb:


> Andal, von mir noch einen.
> Alle wussten, warum es nicht geht.
> Einer hatte die Info nicht, und machte es.
> Sowas klappert.



au ja, wenn jetzt sprüche gedroschen werden wie leeres stroh, 
dann mach ich doch noch mal mit:


 Nicht viel wissen, sondern viel tun ist wohlgetan.
man muß nicht alle berge ebnen wollen.
es gehn viel reden in einen wollsack.
manchen hält man für fett und ist nur geschwollen.
wer nicht kann, wie er will, muß wollen, wie er kann.
 tja, und dann noch den:
es gibt nix gutes, außer man _*tut*_ es

ganz gut wäre jetzt mal langsam ein meinetwegen wolfsbärschlein, _a fish on the dish is all I wish_.

*erst Ei, dann Gack!

*(da fliegt keiner mit den adlern...)


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> da hat der Sten 'nen Wolfbarschtour-Knallerbericht erwartet. falsche erwartung - ersten post  nicht richtig gelesen.
> 'n "durchstrukturierter Reisebericht" war auch nicht angekündigt:_ "Ich werde jetzt mal das Tagebuch vorholen, und so einige Episoden der Tour hier einstellen."_
> 
> geduld, wie beim angeln, hilft da sicher weiter.
> ...



......


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Am Anfang zwar komisch es lief doch ganz fein
kam zwischendurch Licht ins Dunkel hinein

Doch schien es zu hell, das blöde Gestirn
brannte zu sehr ins nass-kalte Hirn.

Jetzt wieder Dunkel geht alles zur Ruh,
lieber Trööt, mach lieber früher als später die
Glubbscherchen zu.

:m


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ......



da kannste mal sehen..:g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder Dunkel geht alles zur Ruh,



Bitte Licht anlassen, wenigstens ein Fachmann sollte die ganzen Affektiven und Dissoziativen hier im Auge behalten!|bigeyes



Testudo schrieb:


> Katamaranrümpfe sind bei ruhigem Wasser im Vorteil, bei Seegang sind die Mist.



Sorry, aber das ist pauschaler Mist! Das Gegenteil ist nämlich der Fall. Bei Seegang hat ein Multihull die Nase vorn, eigentlich selbsterklärend, das Teil liegt viel stabiler im Wasser. Die wenigen Nachteile eines Mehrrumpfbootes betreffen eher die Segelei. Ein Kat läuft schlechtere Höhe, ist schwieriger zu Wenden bzw. nur zu Halsen usw. usw.
Aber als Angelboot allein vom Platz und Komfort erste Wahl, und bei so schwerer See, daß es zu individuellen, konstruktionsbedingten Nachteilen durch beispielsweise ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung in der Längsachse der Rümpfe und ein zeitweiliges Aufschaukeln und Unterschneiden kommen kann, fischt ein Angelboot schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bitte Licht anlassen, wenigstens ein Fachmann sollte die ganzen Affektiven und Dissoziativen hier im Auge behalten!|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, aber das sehe ich ganz anders. Als Angelboot haben sich die Mehrkieler nicht durchsetzen können und das hat durchaus auch Gründe. Bei etwas mehr Welle sind die alles andere als komfortabel. Ebenso bei schnellen Platzwechseln unter nicht optimalen Bedingungen knallt und scheppert es da ohne Gnade. Schau Dir die Guides und die Hardcore Angler an, die nicht nur bei Ententeich den Hafen verlassen. Da fährt keiner einen Mehrkieler.  Deine Aussage ist daher genauso pauschal unzutreffend. 

Logisch hingegen ist, dass ein Kiel der die Welle schneidet mmer die besseren Fahreigenschaften aufweisen wird als ein Mehrkieler. Von Katamarenen mit viel Raum zwischen den Kielen mal abgesehen (große Motor- und Segelkatamarane), die aber kaum jemand zum Angeln missbrauch wird.

Grüße!


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

eyh, streitet euch nicht: fragt Volker :vik:


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das sehe ich alles anders, denn die naturvölker fangen meistens ihre fische mit mehrkieler - einbaum mit ausleger. bauen sich die gurken selbst - wie volker es will - das geht bestens und ich sehe es schon bildlich, wenn volker am strand sitzt und sich sein boot bastelt - er fängt dann mit einem schlag zwei fische, weil die ganzen frauen bei ihm stehen bleiben und ihn fragen, was basteln sie denn für´n schönes boot - eine antwort hat er jetzt schon gespeichert - gefällt es ihnen, ich nehme sie gerne mal mit und zeige ihnen den wolfsbarsch. 
 So wie ich ihn kenne,  ist da was wahres dran.
 Der volker ist ja ein ganz cleverer, dem geht es gar nicht um einen wolfsbarsch - der hat sich gedanken gemacht, wie er in der ferne mit der welt verbunden bleibt , damit seine ideen andere lesen und angeregt werden - das klappt doch ganz gut hier.
 Man wird förmlich erschlagen so sprühen seine ideen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

*Hetz mich nicht!   *



▶ Sascha Grammel mit Frederic - Hetz mich nicht! - YouTube


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Mädels, alles locker.
Das Holz für die Form des Kats ist da, Polyester und Glas hohle ich kommenden Montag.
Das Harz ist leider in RAL irgendwas gefärbt. Halt pink, ich mag das, etwas schwül wird das Leben cooler.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das Leben und Schaffen in Nordhessen ist sperrig, dafür die Bratwürste auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gut.
Die Mädels auch-wenige.
Funknetz ist nada, Internet grottenlangsam.
Hier Projekte zu entwickeln fühlt sich an wie in Entwicklungsländern. Diese Region war und ist eigentlich auch solch ein Land.


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Armes Hessen. Von Deutschland umzingelt und keinen Zugang zu den Weltmeeren. :q


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, baust du denn dein boot in deutschland ? Das geht doch auch und dann könntest du es überführen - den weg kenne ich, richtung frankreich durch den rhone kanal bis zum mittelmeer, kannst dann noch an der costa brava halt machen, die angeln auswerfen - dort sind reichlich urlauber und vielleicht bekommst du eine zweite person, die dann dein ruder in die hand nimmt und du sagst ihr, was sie machen muss, damit ihr glücklich in portugal im hafen landet. - kannst ein kleine buch schreiben z.b. unter dem titel:
 Die neue Form: Auswandern - mal ganz anders

 Wünsch dir schöne besinnliche tage und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.
 Gruß


----------



## volkerm (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Moin Otto,
besinnlich wird hier nix. Das Holz als Formgeber ist da, geschnitten, alles passig. Das Plastikgelumpe hole ich Montag. Der Verkäufer ist cool, Bentley mit Lamborghini- Treibsatz. Möchte ich testen, so er die passenden Bremsen hat- die Dinger sind schwer, und gebremst wird erst, wenn man Gott sieht.


----------



## hydrophil (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

gott?

alter, um dich steht es schlimmer, als ich jemals befuerchtet habe ... :vik:


----------



## Promachos (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Andal schrieb:


> Armes Hessen. Von Deutschland umzingelt und keinen Zugang zu den Weltmeeren. :q



Nicht so laut, sonst hört's der Putin noch und will helfen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
 Du bist doch jetzt bei deinen eltern bzw. in deutschland, da solltest  du dich nicht nervös machen in der weihnachtszeit und an bentley oder lamborghini bzw. bau eines katamarans denken -  du fährst ja auch in deutschland vollgas !
 Sauf dir mal anständig einen, damit du vom vollgas runter kommst - es ist nicht gut, wenn du so schnell fährst, dann bekommst du links und recht von dir, nicht mehr alles mit.  Das macht dich wahnsinnig und du fährts zurück, weil du alles richtig machen willst, Problem ist, du fährst wieder dran vorbei - bist halt zu schnell.


----------



## volkerm (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das Bootsmaterial ist da. Heute noch mal Party, morgen Werkzeug und Arbeitsklamotten holen, Montag frueh los. Denen werde ich die Bude mit Styrol vollstaenkern. Im Uebrigen habe ich die Schnauze von nordeuropaeischen Wintern gestrichen voll. Alles richtig gemacht, aber 20 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker, du sollst nicht über das nordeuropäische wetter klagen, das ist ja kein problem, du fährst doch kein boot hier, warte mal ab, wenn deine gurke fertig ist und du in portugal in see stichst - dann werden wir noch viel lesen, wenn du den wolfsbarsch suchst, denn eine seefahrt die ist lustig oder auch nicht, das wäre dann das ende, was ich dir nicht wünsche.
 Es sind schon viele fischer dort abgesoffen - obwohl sie sich bestens auskennnen mit dem wetter ohne sich die wetterkarte anzuschauen. 
 Sicherheit ist vorrangig - hole dir einen schönen anzug, damit du wie ein michelin männchen aussiehst, dann gehst du nicht unter, wenn du ohne dass du es wolltest auf einmal im wasser liegst und mit den wellen kämpfen muss.


----------



## Jose (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

hmm, kein volker weit, wohl breit ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> hmm, kein volker weit, wohl breit ...




Wer spielt schon gerne ohne Publikum?


----------



## hydrophil (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

das styrol leute, das styrol ....


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



hydrophil schrieb:


> das styrol leute, das styrol ....


 


 Ein Griff zur falschen Flasche |engel:|engel:|engel:


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich wünsche unserem Volker jedenfalls ein glückliches Jahr 2015, auf das er heimisch wird in Portugal!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



> das styrol leute, das styrol



Ein Stückchen Nebenniere zum Rumkauen?


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Volkerma, Letzte Aktivität: 20.12.2014 09:14                             

ich setz mal 'ne Abwesenheitsnotiz:
*Volkerma ist abwesend*

(acho que nunca vais apanhar nenhuma robalinho.
estou farto de isso)


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> Volkerma, Letzte Aktivität: 20.12.2014 09:14
> 
> ich setz mal 'ne Abwesenheitsnotiz:
> *Volkerma ist abwesend
> ...





 Glaube ich nicht, #d

 auch Leonardo ist in Klausur gegangen, um seine Erfindungen 
 zu perfektionieren.:m


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht...


glauben ist nicht wissen. wir alle wissen, dass volkerchen sich rar macht, um nicht zu sagen, abwesend ist.
eventuell sogar immer sowieso irgendwie


----------



## hydrophil (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

leonardo und volker in einem atemzug?!

mist, styrol und nebenniere sind alle ...


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Volker
 ich hoffe du bist gut reingerutscht! 
 Nicht, daß du zu viel gas gegeben hast und jetzt im frisch gemachtem bettchen liegst und ein glückliches lächeln ausstrahlst, wenn die schwestern bei dir vorbeirauschen. Nun bist du nicht erreichbar, sollte dieses der fall sein, dann pass auf, daß du nicht soviel mit den augen rollst, dann kommt irgendwann der gewissen punkt, wo du es nicht mehr aushalten, ja,  nicht mehr sehen kannst und du die bettdecke übern kopf ziehst, wenn du sie schon vom weiten siehst und dich versteckst.
 Sollte dieses mal passieren, dann bleib ganz ruhig und öffne die ohren, dann wirst du hören, dass die schwestern beim vorbeigehen sich unterhalten und sagen: was ist mit dem denn unter der decke. 
 Dann sagt die andere, das ist unser lieber volker, der versteckt sich vor uns aus anstand, denn er hat finger, die kann er - wie ein ferrari so schnell bewegen.
 Du solltest dich natürlich beherrschen, zügeln und am riemen reißen, auch wenn sie weiter sagen: wahnsinnig, das muss ja ein super gefühl sein.

 Melde dich doch mal - oder erlaubt man dir das nicht ? Wo steht denn dein wohnmobil bzw. deine werft in portugal - will mal anklopfen, wenn ich im süden bin - die planungen laufen bei mir. 
 Gruß mr. styrol


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

vielleicht gehts ja da weiter
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> vielleicht gehts ja da weiter
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=3820


 

 In wessen Po soll er dann angeln? #c
 Gib doch mal Hilfestellung.:m


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

"am", nicht "im"
immer diese altmännerphantasien...#d

ich denke, ihn treibts jetzt mit dem katamaran und dem wolfsbarsch ists egal. 

mir auch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> "*am", nicht "im"
> *immer diese altmännerphantasien...#d
> 
> ich denke, ihn treibts jetzt mit dem katamaran und dem wolfsbarsch ists egal.
> ...


 

 Gibt es dort keine Besitzverhältnisse, du Jungspund ?


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jürgen , im, am oder drin, das ist doch scheixx egal, wichtig ist, daß volker den wolfsbarsch findet. 
 Nun baut er sich ja eine schnelle gurke - damit das klappt, denn beim katamaran, da geht die post schon ab, wenn er das taschentuch im wind hält. Ich sehe schon bildlich unseren volker, wie er auf einen katamaran sitzt, winkend die fischer begrüßt und lächelnd mit seiner gurke an die fischerboote vorbei rutscht - diesen erfolg baut ihn auf. 
 Er liebt halt das schnelle - sollte er zu schnell werden - auch ohne segel - weil er einen breiten rücken hat, dann muss er halt ankern - einen treibanker kann er dann setzen - und gleichzeitig eine duftspur (rubby dubby) legen - sonst meldet er sich demnächst aus afrika und teilt uns mit, daß er einen schwarzen wolfsbarsch gesehen, ja sogar gefangen hat.
 In afrika ist alles anders, war auch nicht teuer bzw. schwer - hing sofort am haken -unvorstellbar aber wahr.


----------



## hydrophil (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ich sehe volker eher auf dem ruecken eines weissen wals, ebenfalls winkend....


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@hydrophil
 ...... mit einem handtuch, wedelt er dann - er setzt dann ein hilfe-zeichen. Er kann  froh sein, daß der wal ihn gerettet hat.
 Bei der schnellen fahrt, hat er  ihn gar nicht gesehen - ist halt aufgelaufen - das ist vergleichbar, als wenn man auf einen  felsen fährt - oder für jeden  verständlich - mit dem auto vor eine mauer.







 Ist doch eine schöne insel, er kann froh sein, daß es ein wal war, wenn er einen holzbalken erwischt hätte, dann glaubt er, er wäre im krieg und ein  topedo hätte ihn getroffen. Aus 25 m entfernung - dort landet er - kann er dann den untergang seines schnellbootes  beobachten.

 Alles nur ein kleiner scherz - der volker schmunzelt da drüber und denkt, lass sie mal alle schön posten - ich werde den wolfsbarsch schon fangen - bin ja noch jung und bei diesen ganzen vorbereitungen, bin ich ja schon durch meine Schnelligkeit einen schritt näher gekommen - hab mir schon ein wolf gelaufen, da werde ich den barsch auch noch finden.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

katamarane sind so schnell?
dann versteh ich endlich den volker: der will die "Ü15"-wolfsbarsche gar nicht angeln, der will die überfahren.
ambitioniert - volker eben...


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jose
  Herbert, beim katamaran geht immer die post ab, solche boote bzw. diese bauweise, kann man nicht vergleichen mit einem einrumpfboot. Die fahrweise ist halt etwas anders, man sollte es können, sonst überschlägt man sich ganz schnell. 
http://www.segeln-lernen.de/segellexikon-katamaran.html 
 Nun erwähnte  volker ja, daß er einen starken motor - ich glaube es waren 180 PS dran machen will, da sieht alles anders aus, da kann es sein, wenn er vollgas gibt, dass er am motor hängt und wasserski fährt da sein bastelboot zusammen gebrochen ist 
 Das ist uns mal passiert mit einem 7 PS motor - da haben wir uns in der türkei ein altes ruderboot geliehen -  waren eben vom ufer weg und gaben gas, da viel der bootsspiegel mit samt motor ins wasser und lag in 45 m tiefe auf grund. Zum glück hatten wir tauchgeräte mit und konnten den motor bergen. 
 Nun kennt sich volker als ingenieur ja bestens aus, der wird im vorfeld alles berechnen, damit er schnell zum wolfsbarsch kommt.
 Selbst ein anlegemanöver im hafen bei wellengang muss man können, wenn man kein zweiten mann hat - ich sage, da kommen die ersten schäden am boot oder beim nachbarn - weil er gar nicht so viel hände hat, wie er benötigt.


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

egal was, spott hin, spötter her. ich wünsch ihm alles gute.

the harder they come...


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jose
guter film, auch in diesen armen ländern schlagen bei den menschen die herzen. Normal müsste jeder mensch einmal diese armen länder besucht haben, dann wird man förmlich innerlich gewaschen, weil man tief im inneren berührt wird. 
Erkenne dich, daß du ein mensch bist.
Leider haben einige dieses in unseren ländern verloren - und dieser lustige spot, ist in meinen augen nicht lustig, denn auch ich wünsche dem volker auch alles gute - denn er kann dieses gebrauchen.
Das tolle ist ja, wenn man ausflippt - das ist ok, jedoch kann es auch ganz gefährlich werden - da die grenzen so nah liegen.
Ich flippe nur aus - sonst werde ich verrückt.


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

ich bin ganz ruhig, ich denke, man hat ihm am 20.12. (letzter post)  den freigang gestrichen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin ganz ruhig, ich denke, man hat ihm am 20.12. (letzter post) den freigang gestrichen.


 

 Oder er ist tatsächlich mit der Schale aufs Wasser gegangen.|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Oder er ist tatsächlich mit der Schale aufs Wasser gegangen.|uhoh:



ohne trara?
nicht volker.

(apropos: wer so eine spannung aufbaut und nicht hält, der darf sich über enttäuschte gesichter nicht wundern, pfeifkonzert inklusive, und dass das publikum allmählich die vorstellung verlässt.)


----------



## Sledge (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Jo
#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sledge schrieb:


> *Ich bin da eher bei Herbert*, den ham´se eingefangen, und das keinen Tag zu früh...:q.
> Oder er ist doch mal eben nach Belize, ganz schnell, denn langsam geht nicht...:q
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor und krieg kaum noch Luft, wie der Sani mit dem Karpfenkescher XXL hinter dem Volker herrennt...
> ...


 


 Ich wäre da lieber bei Volker, um zu sehen wie es ihm geht.:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Macht da keine Witze drüber, bitte!
Egal, was man denken mag, Volker soll sich hier noch blicken können. Und das kann er nicht, wenn jetzt das Gerede von der Klappse losgeht.


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich wäre da lieber bei Volker, um zu sehen wie es ihm geht.:m



und ich wäre lieber dort und würde das machen, was volker im trööt-titel verlautet hat. katamarane, belize, überhaupt "der beste" zu sein, dass wär mir sowas von...
wolfsbarsche und ruhe, war das nicht das, was wir alle wie volker gerne hätten?

von styrol- und sonstigen räuschen war nicht die rede.

ich denke, der volker braucht bald 'nen neuen trööt.


----------



## Sledge (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Das ist schon richtig, Beistand wäre da angebrachter als so blöde Sprüche!
Ich konnte aber nicht anders, hab mir den Trööt heute nochmal durchgelesen so gut es ging, dann kam das Kopfkino, daher...

Der Volker wird erst seinen Kat fertig bauen, und uns dann alle überraschen, davon bin ich fest überzeugt.
Wünsche Alles Gute dazu.

Ach ja, habe irgendwo gelesen der Rekord für Woba soll bei etwas ü 8kg liegen, kann das stimmen?

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Leute, #h

 wenn ich mir die Kommentare von Leuten durchlese, die Volker persönlich nicht kennen, so fehlt mir der schon lange nicht mehr existente Smiley.
 Sprüche von dem Sani mit Kescher widern mich an.

 Vielleicht wäre es am besten den Trööt zu schließen, um Volker zu schützen.


----------



## Sledge (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ist ja gut, habs rausgenommen da ich ihn ja nicht persönlich kenne.
#h


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> ...
> Egal, was man denken mag, Volker soll sich hier noch blicken können. ...




kann er, kann er auch ab. 
er SOLL sich blicken lassen und uns, seine gespannten follower nicht so versetzen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sledge schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, Beistand wäre da angebrachter als so blöde Sprüche!
> Ich konnte aber nicht anders, hab mir den Trööt heute nochmal durchgelesen so gut es ging, dann kam das Kopfkino, daher...
> 
> Der Volker wird erst seinen Kat fertig bauen, und uns dann alle überraschen, davon bin ich fest überzeugt.
> ...


 

 Durchaus :m


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

naja, soll doch noch etwas größere geben:

27 kg: Maior robalo do mundo é pescado em Itanhaém
19 kg: Tuti pesca Robalo de 19,800kg  em Cananéia.
15 kg: gilson pega um robalo de 15 kg 

da ist volkers ansage ja schon fast bescheiden, mein größter war ~ 3kg (aber 25m hochgekurbelt!).

nicht, dass man, vor allem volker, mich missversteht: 
ich wünsch ihm/dir alles gute.
aber die, die ihn schon lange unterstützen, so hängen zu lassen, das macht man eigentlich weder hier noch dort noch in belize oder timbuktu.
da fängt der mifi an zu jucken...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Jose schrieb:


> naja, soll doch noch etwas größere geben:
> 
> 27 kg: Maior robalo do mundo é pescado em Itanhaém
> 19 kg: Tuti pesca Robalo de 19,800kg  em Cananéia.
> ...



....#h


----------



## Sledge (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Ich denke auch daß ein Woba von 3kg schon weit oben mitspielt.
Gesehen habe ich meist Fänge zwischen 1,5 und 4 Pfund, wobei die 4- Pfünder schon Jubel unter den Pescadores ausgelöst haben.
Gefangen wurden die meist auf Köfi/Fetzen in einer Hafeneinfahrt bei Morgen/Abend-Dämmerung.

#h


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das sind keine Wolfsbarsche sondern Snooks....
> stimmt |rotwerden
> 
> Keinen waidgerechten Algarvesteilküstentauglichenspundwandkescher dabei gehabt???#d
> ...



danke für die korrektur #6


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Nun meldet sich volker nicht. Der ist sicherlich schon viel weiter, wie wir denken können.
Jeder macht sich sorgen und es ist hier im thread richtig wild geworden. Nun wurde erwähnt, daß die fische 25 m hochgekurbelt werden und mehr - das stimmt.
Hier ist ein angelplatz aus portugal, nun kann ich nicht sagen ob es volkers ist, jedenfalls hat dieser angler höhenangst bekommen. Das gute ist, man kann sich nochmal stärken am bratwurststand (das ist auch eiin boot), wenn man den kopfsprung wagt damit die reise nach belice beginnen kann.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

14.01.
kein volker nicht


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@ Jose, das sieht nicht gut aus - ich mache mir sorgen. 
 Er trägt ja auch eine belastung - 15 kg wolfsbarsch, ein stolzes gewicht. Da darf man gar nicht dran denken, dann kocht das blut. 
 Gruß


----------



## hydrophil (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

zu lebzeiten verkannt erhofft sich volker posthum etwas ruhm?


----------



## labralehn (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

467 Beiträge und 23.855 Klicks.
Klasse.

Schade das Volker irgendwo/wie abhanden gekommen ist.
Oder braucht er eine Auszeit?
Nee, stimmt ja, hat er doch schon genommen, mit seiner "Umsiedlung" nach Portugal.


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



labralehn schrieb:


> 467 Beiträge und 23.855 Klicks.
> Klasse.
> 
> Schade das Volker irgendwo/wie abhanden gekommen ist.
> ...



Das ist schon der hammer, 467 beiträge und 23.855 klicks - das ist aber normal, da volker keine ratschläge braucht - das regelt er auf seine art, immerhin ist er ingenieur und produktmanager und für ihn eine leichtigkeit ein boot zu bauen. 

Das hat sich rumgesprochen mit dem 15 pfünder, das waren alles besucher die mal kurz die kliniktür vom anglerboard geöffnet haben und sich informiert wollten, wie die entwicklung aussieht. 
Einige haben sicherlich angst bekommen und durchleuchten sich jetzt selbst - da es ja lehrreich ist, was hier im klinikum passiert.

Hallo VOLKER - wo bist du? Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du dir das schnelle, was wir erwähnt haben, so zu herzen genommen hast und jetzt zu fuß nach portugal gehst - damit du alles erfassen kannst, dich frei bewegst und dabei die frische luft genießt. 
Diese freiheit ist nicht schlecht - du kannst in allen richtungen laufen, wobei ich dir den pilgerweg (jacobsweg) bis santiago de compostela empfehlen würde - dann bekommst du noch eine urkunde. Das sind rund 900 km und du solltest das alles locker sehen und nehmen, auch wenn du zuerst mit einen kleinen wolf(b)arsch eine kampf austrägst, den du dir unterwegs gefangen hast - dann geht es weiter wo der 15 pfünder wartet.
Gruß und melde dich mal - die sprechzeiten im anglerboard sind 24 std.


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

16.01.
kein volker nicht


@LAC, wir als unterstützerkreis sind im moment ja etwas ratlos.
find ich also gar nicht nett, dass du volker jetzt so schmähst.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

So ich spreche nun mal aus, was vielleicht auch andere hier denken.
Nachdem vor ein paar Wochen die Stimmung in diesem Thread kippte und einige meinten (ich auch!), den durchgeknallten Quatsch, welcher hier so geäußert wurde, zu kommentieren und kritisch zu betrachten, geriet der Junge in Zugzwang!
Dann kam die Weihnachtsdepression bei den Eltern eventuell noch dazu, um seine Depris zu verstärken.
Entweder hat er die Schnautze voll von uns hier, oder und, schlimmeres ist mit ihm passiert!
Ich würde empfehlen, jemand schreibt ihm mal ne PN, oder besser noch eine reguläre E-mail, falls die Adresse bekannt ist!
Ich machs nicht, da ist wohl eher der "Unterstützerkreis" gefordert.

Jürgen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> geriet der Junge in Zugzwang!




Laut Avatar misst der Kleene stolze 47 Lenze |rolleyes.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

@K..Buds Ben Cere,
Das war umgangssprachlich, natürlich weiß ich wie alt der Junge ist!
Zudem weiß ich noch ein paar andere Dinge über ihn, weshalb man sich berechtigte Sorgen machen kann!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So ich spreche nun mal aus, was vielleicht auch andere hier denken..



@Jürgen, nein, ich glaube das nicht. Volker unter zugzwang?  nein.
volker ist, wie ich ihn verstehe, einer, der seinen weg jetzt gehen will, aber mit dem "im-zick-zack-geradeaus" ungeübt ist.
wie dem auch sei, ihm kann was zugestoßen sein, er kann uns noch nicht mal mehr den mifi zeigen mögen, gerade mit einer "drei-finger-ein-fuß-katamaran-atlantikquerung" kämpfen, er kann - er kann...

mir scheint er für vieles und so einiges gut - auch zu einer pause in sachen "soizale kompetenz".

ich geb's gerne zu, ist wohl auch kaum zu verheimlichen: ich hab so meine schwierigkeiten so mit seinem 'treiben' und bin auch etwas enttäuscht von ihm, nicht wegen "kleiner fische" oder seinen mitgeteilten unzufriedenheiten meines "zuhauses" oder wegen diesem oder jenem. ein wort wie "alles paletti" oder "ihr mich auch", alles wär willkommen - nur das nicht-mehr, das finde ich schwer erträglich und, verzeih den altmodischen ausdruck, auch unschicklich.
ich wünsch ihm alles gute und erlaube mir auch, ihn zu zauseln.
ich denk, er kann das ab (sagte er mal).

wenn nichts kommt, dann kommen meine tagebuch-einträge wie "xx.xx., kein volker nicht".

als AB-zwitter überlege ich mir sogar, den trööt auf "spar-modus" zu schalten, bis volker eine weckruf-PN schickt, denn ohne ihn werden die posts hier wohl immer 'ungut drängender'.

ach *volker, como estas?*


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich noch ein paar andere Dinge über ihn, weshalb man sich berechtigte Sorgen machen kann!
> 
> Jürgen



Stimmt.
Ich mach mir auch Gedanken.
Absichtlich nix mehr zu schreiben, traue ich ihm nicht so recht zu.#c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Passt aber bei 'nem Bipolaren in's Bild, von daher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche über 15 Pfund*

Da das alles nix mehr mitm Thema Angeln in Europa zu tun hat, mach ich das dicht.
Volker kann sich bei mir melden, dann mach ich das wieder auf.


----------

